# 1BMM's CAVE....



## 1badmasonman (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello my fellow ganja enthusiast's I am the 1BMM of the club 600. I have been dabbling for a few years now in growing my own stash. And to date have been doing just fkn great. 

My Indoor & Outdoor have been finished for a few weeks and im gearing up for the cool winter months. My grow space is 8ft X 13ft X 6ft. I will explain with pics as we go along. For this grow i will be attempting a DIY Ebb&gro/DWC Scrog. I have 15 buckets and a 55 gal res. And a backup 45 gal. 3 600 watt hps/mh and a 1000 watt juice sucker. I think ill be sticking with my 600s.
This is a project i started last winter but have yet to use, perfect ect... 

I admit ive probably spent more building this motherfucker than i could have bought one for. But hey half the fun is building the better mouse trap ayyy. I have kicked around many ideas for my winter grow as i have a few difffrent setups to fuck with. Ive decided to finish what ive started from last winter. The ebb&flow/dwc/scrog A few pics to come. Be back soon. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

sweeet, cant wait to see the cave explode


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to have you here Las my man. Im kinda slow at getting this lil gig under way lol. My life is fkn crazy I got 3 boys and a dog thats an asshole lol. Joking hes the shit. 

Alrighty First before i get into this long winded post. I need to get stoned






The indoor drying. MMM not quite ready yet but im itching for some blue widow. 






Just a taste. Smells killer. A blueberry kinda nutty wood smell. 






Ohh yeah I know how to roll it up. My fav way of smokin.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahhhh much better Welcome one and all. 

This is my hydro setup. DIY 2nd time putting it together and my first grow in it. 






The flower room. Main reservoir and controller. 






The plumbing from the main res to control unit. I used electrical conduit for my hose. Just because it was about $25 cheaper than the rubber. As i said i started building this setup a year ago. For some reason i thought using larger diameter tubing would help the flow of gravity even out faster. A theory but its an upgrade to the "on the market" ebb&grow or flow or whatever the fuck hehe. So anyways the plumbing parts are a lil more pricey but it does work efficently and fast. ok onward.


















And the future garden. This will be a DWC for the most part. I will be using the ebb&flo method as a means to drain the garden and keep ph/ppm in check on a daily basis. Eventually i will be employing auto timed switch valves and shit. First i got to get the system leak proof. 

Last night i did a small test flood of approx 20 gal of water and the main res sprung a leak. 

Np prob this shit seems to be working. It makes a fucking mess though. 






Ive tried rubber grommits but just cant keep it sealed. so this shit gorilla glue. !!! DO NOT GET ON HANDS AFTER TRIMMING WEED>!!! lol i had resin coated glue sealed hands for 2 days. Shits hard to get off. GAS & engine cleaner to get off of ya. 

Be right back 1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

hey man about that you use the setup you built, ive been waiting for things to start. well im subbed for the whole grow.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Alrighty Im feeling pretty good about the leak fix. I applied the glue as directed to all plumbing fittings in the res/controller/DWC buckets. Just the Ts and plugs. 

Firrst going to test the main res for leaks. I have on/off valves inline with the main res to the controller unit/ controller unit to the buckets. 

Here goes nothin. 






Filled up to just around 55 gal. And so far so good. Not a leak or drop in sight. 

Good now time to check the connect to the controller. 












Having the res slightly higher than the controller will mean that the main res should always be dry unless checking ph/ppm as necissary. Having the larger tubing really moves the liquid fast as you can see. Gravity has all the power here. 






After filling the control bucket to capacity i shut of the valve from the main res to wait for leaks. NONE fucking awesome. The shit in the bottom of the bucket is the expanding gorilla glue. Sloppy stuff. But so far effective. 

Aight let see if the many many buckets are water tight. 


















So far so good.

Cutting both valves on to max em out and see. 












Working just as i planned. YES






So fucking stoked. All buckets are near full and water tight. SO FAR. Going to let it sit for the night to be sure. It took about 20 minutes to flood the garden to be. Thats not to bad in my opinion. No leaks and im ready to bring in the lights and ventilation equipment. Got a few more kinks to work out. 

I The controller will always be filled with unused nutes and shit which is fine if im in veg. Switch lids and presto a extra cloner with hid lights. Otherwise ill put a small aquarium pump in to blow the extra 12 gal into the buckets and shut off valve 2. 

This way all nutes are in the garden where needed. The controller is crucial in that this will be a scrog garden. I cant look in to the buckets once scrogged. so i will be measuring testing and timing flow rates for quite some time to get down the feedings. A root mass grows less will be needed. 

I will need all the advice i can get from the elder DWC hydro peeps lurking. 

My plan is to use locally available premium chem nutes.Jacks classic 20-20-20 with calmag for veg. And JC Blossom Booster for flower along with calmag. Trying to keep it simple and cheap. We will see how it works out. 

Here is my veg cab/clone quarters within the cave. 






Small & efficent. I have spent alot of time learning the cloning process. These plants here are 2 Headband & 2 DOG kush. Smaller but in big pots are the BW pheno2 & WW. And in the dinky 4" pots BW1 & Lemonskunk. They got scorched in the vert room and have bever been the same. Thinking im going to have to say goodbye to them. 

Got a good stash of genetics to play with and cant wait. 

Ill be fitting out this room big time so long as the hydro holds its bladder. 

Gotta get some zzzz Peace 

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

MCP fucking ayy right... Gotta finish this thing ya know haha. How ya doing man?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

hey glad every thing is water tight so far, and im good as i can be could be better but hey its life so i cant expect much. im tryin to get a grant for college and take some horticulture classes as well as biology, agriculture, and botany. ia m about to get 2 1/2 pounds of chron from my grower but i have nothing to do with it but sit on it i guess. its gonna be at least a year before i can smoke it so hopefuly i can keep it fresh till then, ive been thinking of just getting rid of it but you know how that is for me


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahh that bud on the counter. It looks like mold but NO. Its lint haha. It fell on the floor as i was trying to retrieve it. The single 1 and only bud i snipped off whilst trimming. Just so you all know hehe. Peace and goodnight. for the 2nd time. lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

i was gonna ask if it was mold, but know i dont have to.
peace and rest easy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Uhh i know MCP been there bro. Hey ill take it.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

haha i didnt mean for free masonman.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

No leaks nowhere. Not a drop 

Got my ph up and down along with the Calmag plus today. I should be able to take 15 cuttings this weekendfrom the plants i have in veg. Once i get them rooted this baby will be rocking. 

And speaking of rooting. 

Heres Dog#1 that got snapped in half. Ohh no shes far from dead haha.





I think im just going to leave her in here and get a decent root system going. I added some FF tiger bloom to the res to counter some of the yelloing which usally happens just before you see roots. This was a top and has faired very well. Tops are a bit tougher to root. 

Well gotta jar up all that bud from the finished indoor. To many things to do and no time to do it. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll be along for the ride. It's going to be a good one I know.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

glad to hear there is no leaks.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad to have you along JIG. Man am i glad to have you. Mcp too. Going to be a fun grow. 

Jig out of your experience with DWC how big of an airpump do you think i will need. Well i know im going to need several. But per bucket. 

Is one line in enough or do i want 2. Ive been shopping around and am def going for the monster 4 prongers I think. Any thoughts?.


----------



## Indefinately (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey 1BMM

Im Subbed for this grow.......
You should show us some pictures of the "cave", LOL.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Glad to have you along JIG. Man am i glad to have you. Mcp too. Going to be a fun grow.
> 
> Jig out of your experience with DWC how big of an airpump do you think i will need. Well i know im going to need several. But per bucket.
> 
> Is one line in enough or do i want 2. Ive been shopping around and am def going for the monster 4 prongers I think. Any thoughts?.


I have one of these puppies: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/18-watt-commercial-grade-air-pump-p-1584.html

This is more than enough for 2 - 5 gal buckets. When I ran the 2 buckets I only had one airstone per bucket I beleive. One line in for each will be fine. I use 6 inch airstones. And sometimes I use 2 little airstones with a T, splitting the one line. Whatever you decide should be fine.

One tip for you. Try to plan for the possibility of having to change the stones maybe once per grow in case they get clogged. Also on that tip... check to make sure they are working every once in a while. I messed up my frist grow by not realizing there was no air going in at all for about 2-4 weeks, not really sure how long.

However... that's the beauty of how forgiving DWC is. You can leave the plants sitting in still water with no air for at least 2 weeks with not much ill effects. It will just slow everything down. They can live without oxygen a whole lot longer than they can live without water. But you shouldn't have to worry about such things because you are getting good advice.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey 1BMM looks like a killer hydro set-up  very nice work indeed, I cant wait to see it in action... 
Good to see some familiar faces around here from the 6  This is gonna be fun grow to watch, Rock on 1BMM! 

I'm def subed up for this all the way 

EDIT: haha thought I'd throw another  in lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i was gonna ask if it was mold, but know i dont have to.
> peace and rest easy


For sure dude thats exactly what I thought when I saw the pic, if it was mold he would say something about it.... Its kool that even though Iv never met the MM I know he's not that kind of person


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

Deezam right Whodat. Igot the harvest ready to get jarred. Ill get some propper pics up tommorow. Not tooting my own horn but damn. Shits good. 2nd gen/clones and way better than the last grow. Tested a lemonskunk bud tinight with me and one of my home boys. KILLA. Ill post some closeup trich shots. They will be ready soon tommorow. branches still bendy. 

Thanks for kicking it wit me bros. 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2010)

easy 1bbm, congrats on the old setup. when u think u'll be ready for clones going in? i'm gonna be flipping today, a day early but what the hell lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Hopefully soon Las. I need to get my lights hung and get my mother plants bushed up a bit. Wont be long. Still wainting on a PH/PPM meter and the hydroton. Got some work ahead of me yet before all systems a go. Itching to get it cracking though.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

looks fuckin awesome 1BMM!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Bajafox. Glad to have you here.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

hey man go ahead and toot your own horn, the smoke you grow is the best IMO. the last plants i grew witch was shishkaberry was some of the best shit iv ever smoked and ive smoked alot of fuckin dank weed


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah im getting better and better with each new grow Mcp. This last run was my best yet. I been needing to jar it up but cant be doing such things with my lil guy under my wing. Kinda slowed down with work sos watching my youngest son. Once the ball and chain gets home im going to snap some closeup pics for all to see. 

I got my vertical room pretty well torn down. Sucks I really like that method of growing. My scary old wiring cant handle the wattage in that room to run more than 1 600. So Ill be making that room into a veg room for my new strains. Timewarp & TimewarpXRomulan Mwahahah. Ill be keeping the Headband & DOG kush strains going for as long as I can. I got one headband that is really a compact phenotype. Very short internodal spacing. I think that is going to be some KILL. Def going to make her a mother I think. 

Aight be back afterwhile with some pics. Peace 1BMM


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to be here


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

haha the ball and chain. i like that. im gonna start calling my girl that.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2010)

i see ur after the short compact headband and i'm after the long sleak one lol. i'm guessing we got them from the same source? say no more, say no more  i soaked my last one last night and stuck it in a jiffy plug in the airing cupboard today.


----------



## bubblebucketguy (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey 1BMM nice set up! so its basically a 15 bucket recirculating DWC correct? Cant wait to see ya blow it up! I have a 6 bucket DWC with 2 plants per bucket ( i know everyone says dont do two a bucket) and harvest is this sat! serious seeds ak-47 day 70! ill def take pics and post in the harvest section if ya care to take a look. Subscribed fo sho bro!!

Actually, Where do i click to subscribe to this post?? lol sorry i looked with my bloodshot eyes but do not see any subscribe button! thanks a lot id like to follow this cave!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i see ur after the short compact headband and i'm after the long sleak one lol. i'm guessing we got them from the same source? say no more, say no more  i soaked my last one last night and stuck it in a jiffy plug in the airing cupboard today.


Ahh yes Las. Cant wait to taste it. They already stink lol and there only yins yet. ill have to get some pics up of the soon to be momma. 



bubblebucketguy said:


> Hey 1BMM nice set up! so its basically a 15 bucket recirculating DWC correct? Cant wait to see ya blow it up! I have a 6 bucket DWC with 2 plants per bucket ( i know everyone says dont do two a bucket) and harvest is this sat! serious seeds ak-47 day 70! ill def take pics and post in the harvest section if ya care to take a look. Subscribed fo sho bro!!
> 
> Actually, Where do i click to subscribe to this post?? lol sorry i looked with my bloodshot eyes but do not see any subscribe button! thanks a lot id like to follow this cave!!


Hey Bucket Guy glad you stopped by. Basically yes. Only im not circulating constantly. This is basically a ebb & gro only im using that function of that system to run a DWC scrog garden. There will be airstones in all buckets soon. Its going to be a challenge i can tell yall already. Trying to weve the plants on a screen 4ft deep is going to be a bitch. Ill be like that guy on that movie Honny I shrunk the kids hanging in a fucking sling hahahahah.. 

NOW for that bud porn I promised. 

How about some bud porn 
In no particular order. 












A few Blue Widow branches






The Purps


















A few Blue Widow shots.






Smells like Tha Bomb  And survery says IT IS 













 1BMM​


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2010)

bubblebucketguy said:


> Actually, Where do i click to subscribe to this post?? lol sorry i looked with my bloodshot eyes but do not see any subscribe button! thanks a lot id like to follow this cave!!


For one... whenever you post in a thread you are automatically subscribed. But, if you want to 'silently' subscribe to a thread without posting you go to the 'Thread Tools' tab at the tob of the page (just below the page links). For whatever reason, when I clicked it right now you could barely see what was written till you roll over it... but 'Subscribe to this thread' is an option below it.

Hope that helps.

Nice buds MM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeh I'll go ahead and give this thread 5 stars *****


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> For one... whenever you post in a thread you are automatically subscribed. But, if you want to 'silently' subscribe to a thread without posting you go to the 'Thread Tools' tab at the tob of the page (just below the page links). For whatever reason, when I clicked it right now you could barely see what was written till you roll over it... but 'Subscribe to this thread' is an option below it.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Nice buds MM


i thought it subbed once you post to but it doesnt for me i have to do it the way you described, mabye its just my settings.

and masonman those buds look very good, wish i could test them out


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice looking harvest 1BMM. I can't wait to be the one harvesting, lol
oh and I always have to manually sub to a thread.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahhhh Thanks guys. Ive been smoking like a burnt clutch since I jarred them ladies up.. 

Been a bit crazy last few days. I have the hydro still flooded now 3days. Just want to make sure im not going to have any leaks as it will be flooded almost constantly for months on end. So far i gotta say that the gooey ass fucking gorilla glue really works

Feeling good about it. still gotta get a few crucial parts to get shit the way i want it.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice harvest! I need to get my hands on some Lemon strains, they all seem to turn out pretty well on here


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 19, 2010)

subed..nice looking room.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice harvest! I need to get my hands on some Lemon strains, they all seem to turn out pretty well on here


i got about 20 lemon skunk seeds


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahh man I love the lemonskunk. Its one of my favorites at the moment. Sadly i had to let that strain go to make room for some new gear. I feel like a hoarder lol. Ever since i learned how to grow a mother and clone. I havent had the need to grow from seed. But im not totally impressed with a few of the strains Ive been growing. 

Today I went out to check on my last 2 outdoor plants. One lemonskunk and a trainwreck. The lemon very small might get a couple oz. The trianwreck well now this girl has bulked up nicely since i last seen her. Didnt have my camera with me at the time. She was really a sight to see. Anyways i had to trimm the hole shabang tonite. I think i got ohh a qp or so. 

Ill get up some pics tommorow.. 

Def gotta get some work done on the room tommorow aswell. Peace 1BMM


----------



## bajafox (Oct 20, 2010)

Let's see that Trainwreck!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2010)

Ohh what the hell why not baja 


















Had some bud rott on a dozen or so buds that had to go. This is a very dense strain which is great but invites mold late in the outdoor season if the buds get wet at all. 

And heres the lemon skunk that has yet to be trimmed. 







 1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Oct 21, 2010)

+ Rep...Very ambitious to take on DYI project like that! 

Sub'd


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

that TW looks bomb, you must have a lot of trim now, you plannin on making any hash or anything


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Well id like to mcp. I ended up burning the trim as my whole house stunk and still stinks from the haul lol. I mean wow. That weed is power stinky haha. 

I do have a shitload of indoor trim that ive had in my freezer for months that im going to make hash with someday when i get time. 

Fianlly getting all my ducks in a row. Shits been crazy with work. Harvest indoor and out. My paranoia haha. Pot everywhere in my pad. Feeling a bit frazzled today. But the worst is behind me now. Gonna smoke a nice fatty of some purp and regroup. 

I drained the hydro setup today. Still water tight. waiting on the hydroton and a new carbon fan/filter. 

My veg plants are getting big enough to take a set of clones. Shouldn't be long now. 

Ill get up some pics of the progress here a lil later.  1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

mabye hiding some off your property would help take the paranoia down.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahh its all good Mcp. I have nothing flashy. I blend in. And my shizznit is well kept. The old snowball effect of shit can get that way sometimes. My paranoia has nothing to do with riu. Its my densly populated neighborhood and the lovely odor of the ganj.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

God we need a gated community of growers  that would be nice.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> God we need a gated community of growers  that would be nice.


ya it would, and then have a huge community outdoor garden


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

We could call it heaven hahaha.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

Sign me up, I didn't believe in Heaven until now


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright gentlemen. Getting the odor issue solved here. Just ordered

8" Vortex 750 cfm blower






















8" Phresh filter.

At the price of about $435.00

Man this room is getting expensive. But it should hopefully be the last fan ill ever have to buy. Wayy more power than i need in this room but if things get extra smelly just crank up the fan speed. 

Im getting there fellas. lol.  1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

dam that is some spendy equipment.
you should just move to a medical state masonman


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Wouldnt take much to twist my arm.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

We got the med laws about to pass here someday. It in a stale mate with the pharmacy board and the state gov who's suppose to make the next move. It will eventually pass though I hope. I got a doc that is willing to give me a script if and when the med law passes. 

Its quite nerve wracking not being legit. I keep shit real chill though there lots of idiots in this town for the pigs to chase besides a peacful pot head like me. Again I HOPE. Fuckem I dont care im still going to do this shit lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

good luck man, fuckin pigs should find better things to do than fuck with peaceful gardeners


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> good luck man, fuckin pigs should find better things to do than fuck with peaceful gardeners


ya like find rapeos, dope dealers, murderers much better shit they could be doing then busting marijuana users and sellers.
i was reading a awhile back that since the war on drugs began in the sixties that they have gotten absolutely no where and have spent over 60 billion dollars on the war on drugs and mainly on busting weed growers dealers.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn just as i was talking shit about the med laws in my state, the local news just had a story of governors race. Both candidates boldly support medical MJ. FUCKING RIGHT Maybe sooner than later. Hell Yeah. Thats great news. sigh of relief lol. gonna go check on the plants in the cave. Be back with a few pics. And a cloning technique of mine to share. 

1BMM.....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Fuckem I dont care im still going to do this shit lol.


Quote of the day for sure 

Sounds like the tides are turning in your area 1BMM I'm happy for ya. I had to move away from the city of my drams to another state just to be able to sleep easy. Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Aight peeps. If youve ever done any youtube whatching of how to clone. Most people will tell you to trim the leaves down to the last set. And also trim off the ends of the leaves. I found this to be unecissary at all levels. 

I like to keep the entire cutting 2-3 leaf sets and no trimming at all. The leaves at the bottom will yellow and start to die as the clone is ready to pop roots. IE using the nutrients up that it needs to survive. In my case i bubble clone. 

Trying to counter the nute def I add a low dose of tiger bloom for the p. You can use whatever but the P is what your after. Been experimenting awhile with this counter feeding. Bottom leaves still eat themselves. 

Heres the dog top really starting to throw some roots out. 




This top has been in the diy cloner i built for about 9 days. As you can see the lower leaves are showing the yellowing and will likey drop off leaving 2 healthy sets and a strong robust clone. Now keep in mind that the lowest leaves (Using this method of cloning) always die off first and then so on to the top. so when cloning take that into account. But on the norm it's usally just the bottom leaf set. I snip them off anyways if they dont fall off. 

You will have a length of stem now but dont worry. as long as its planted deep it will eventually form feeder roots. 

I have had i say 98% sucess with this method to date.

Be back with some more.  1BMM Need a puff haha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

A few goodmorning pics from the vegging ladies. 




Super fat leaves on this DOG kush. Somethings been doing a lil munching I see. 


White Widow that got scorched under the MH. It recovering very slowly. Thinking im going to let her go. This would be a 3rd gen ww. They seem to get more potent in the 2nd 3rd gen. She was a beautiful clone before she got heat stressed and lost half her leaves. 


DOG Kush #2 


DOG Kush #3


Headband #1


Headband #2


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

And a few more pics of the room.


This is the exhaust ducting built into the ceiling and run up and out the chimney stack. Hidden super stealth like. 


Fresh air intake. 








The hydro nutes. Floor is a bit of a mess haha. I was draining the hydro lastnite when the pump suddenly stopped. So i took off the drain hose to have a look in. Plugged it in and nothing. A few minutes later i plugged it in again ( with the hose still off ) and WOOOSH got a blast off water right in the kisser. I come out just soaking fkn wet lol. Note to self always have drain hose attached. 


And a look at my dinky ass carbon filter. Its going bye bye. Out with the old in with the new. 

 

1BMM


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 22, 2010)

man, you have a killer setup. 1 question though, why did you fasten the tubing to the floor, curious.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

man i love those fat indica leafs, what nutes do you use on the vegging plants they are so healthy looking


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> man, you have a killer setup. 1 question though, why did you fasten the tubing to the floor, curious.


Thanks WW. The reason for fastening the tubing down is because instead of buying nice flexible rubber hose i bought electrical conduit because it was alot cheaper. The conduit wanted to coil up and tip the buckets over. Hence the brackets to hold her down. 



mcpurple said:


> man i love those fat indica leafs, what nutes do you use on the vegging plants they are so healthy looking


Actually none Mcp. I am probably going to mother these plants. And when growing a mother I dont give them any nutes till they start showing signs of deficiency. The soil itself has nutes in it so until they get used up Notta.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok i got a question for any knowledgable hydro growers. I just bought this Hanna Ph CF PPM monitor. 







There are a slew of calibration solutions and probe solutions. 

Can someone enlighten me on what ill be needing. Theres Multiple PH cal solutions & ppm solutions? Im lost hahah.

Thanks 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks WW. The reason for fastening the tubing down is because instead of buying nice flexible rubber hose i bought electrical conduit because it was alot cheaper. The conduit wanted to coil up and tip the buckets over. Hence the brackets to hold her down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually none Mcp. I am probably going to mother these plants. And when growing a mother I dont give them any nutes till they start showing signs of deficiency. The soil itself has nutes in it so until they get used up Notta.


ah thats why theri still green then cuz the soil has nutes. must be some pretty decent soil.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Miracle grow garden soil. Its not the greatest but this time of year its gets hard to find any good organic soil locally.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

hey Mg isnt bad stuff its only bad cuz al the haters who hate on it, ive seen great buds grown with it and it is cheap


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Alrighty Ordered the last crucial peices to get this thing up and running. 

Got 2 of these 12 port commercial airpumps on the way. 







Now i just got to either rig up my old cool tubes diy or order some cool hoods. Fuck this is adding up quick. I guess its the price you pay for not getting caught hauling bags of soil in and out between grows. Ive had to do it 3 times now and my neighbors wonder what the fuck im lugging huge contractor bags out to my truck for. Why is he hauling all that soil in the house for. hahah. Yep thats right. 

There will be no more of that. I do however want to flower just a couple in coco once to see the diffrence in taste. 

So it will likely be next week before i get all the parts gathered and delivered. Need some airtstones yet too. 

Updates to come with the progress  1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow the fan leaf is massive or you have tiny man hands! LOL J/K!! Lookin good!! Do you have pets 1BMM? My cat is waiting in my room for me to daily maintence and watering at 8:30 when my lights come on. If I leave the room for more than a minute he is munching...damage looks similiar to what he does.

Got a question/comment about your setup... I am assumming from the dimensions you listed your room is 8'H x 6'W x 13'L? Are you planning on leaving the buckets in the current position for your grow? If I may make a suggestion based on knowledge of friends grows...I would arrange your buckets like this...
6ft
O O O
O O O
O O O 13ft
O O O
O O O

Would leave you some space around the outside to be able to have access to all of your buckets. Just a suggestions I am a novice when it comes to indoor growing but do have friends that have been growing for quite some time who have had problems getting access to the farthest buckets. This being my 1st indoor grow I already have a ton of things I'm going to change next time around!

Second questions is do you have a fan for fresh air coming in? Or is the 8" just exhausting and pulling air from the crack at the bottom of the door? 
I don't think you will need to speed controler for the 8" fan you got for exhaust + odor control. Once you throw that scrubber on the fan it will cut the CFM in half. You are still good at 375cfm exhausting your room every 1min 40 sec (just about 2x minimum you would want to do it...once every 3 mins). If you have an intake fan blowing fresh in I would use the speed contoller for that fan so that you can make sure you keep the negative pressure in the room.

Obviously you know what you are doing after seeing the bud porn!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Yeah im getting better and better with each new grow Mcp. This last run was my best yet. I been needing to jar it up but cant be doing such things with my lil guy under my wing. Kinda slowed down with work sos watching my youngest son. Once the ball and chain gets home im going to snap some closeup pics for all to see.
> 
> I got my vertical room pretty well torn down. Sucks I really like that method of growing. My scary old wiring cant handle the wattage in that room to run more than 1 600. So Ill be making that room into a veg room for my new strains. Timewarp & TimewarpXRomulan Mwahahah. Ill be keeping the Headband & DOG kush strains going for as long as I can. I got one headband that is really a compact phenotype. Very short internodal spacing. I think that is going to be some KILL. Def going to make her a mother I think.
> 
> Aight be back afterwhile with some pics. Peace 1BMM


All right so I'm reading through your thread and I come across this littel gem and laughed my ass off. When the ball and chain gets home. It reminded me one day I'm at walmart getting something and I see this old guy looking around kinda' lost like, then I hear his saying, where did the warden go? Obviously he was looking for his wife.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sign me up, I didn't believe in Heaven until now


Me neither, until now. I don't know how big heaven is but I'll happily add my little piece to the bunch.



bajafox said:


> good luck man, fuckin pigs should find better things to do than fuck with peaceful gardeners


And since we are on the subject, all I have to say is...Amen.



whodatnation said:


> Quote of the day for sure
> 
> Sounds like the tides are turning in your area 1BMM I'm happy for ya. I had to move away from the city of my drams to another state just to be able to sleep easy. Hope it works out for ya!


Whodat, I moved from philly, my city of nightmares. Sorry to hear you lost your beloved city. Never been there but I love the whole culture of the place and I was married to a native from the state, a good girl from the sticks, Jonesboro.



1badmasonman said:


> Alrighty Ordered the last crucial peices to get this thing up and running.
> 
> Got 2 of these 12 port commercial airpumps on the way.
> 
> ...


Masonman, where did you order your stuff from? Your fan and filter? I'm looking at a six inch carbonaire filter and the phatts, can't decide but I am going with the six inch vortex...and, did you get the air pumps from the same place?

My cloner is not working right and this is the third set of heads I've put in, I'm done, I'm going with the bubble cloner method.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 22, 2010)

sub'd . . . . .you are definitely going all in.

You just reminded me of the lesson I learned when I had to get rid of 100 gallons of perlite after I decided hempy buckets were really not a good production method of growing. I dug as much as I could into my outdoor garden, layered it into my compost pile, I still had too much and had to search for dumpsters and I hate illegal dumping. I try to minimize unnecessary illegality. Water truly rocks in this regard. Used up res water is great in the garden within reason. I only use it on ornamentals, not food beds.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Wow the fan leaf is massive or you have tiny man hands! LOL J/K!! Lookin good!! Do you have pets 1BMM? My cat is waiting in my room for me to daily maintence and watering at 8:30 when my lights come on. If I leave the room for more than a minute he is munching...damage looks similiar to what he does.
> 
> Got a question/comment about your setup... I am assumming from the dimensions you listed your room is 8'H x 6'W x 13'L? Are you planning on leaving the buckets in the current position for your grow? If I may make a suggestion based on knowledge of friends grows...I would arrange your buckets like this...
> 6ft
> ...


Thankyou for enjoying the read so far Green Buddah. To answer some of you questions. I think i mat have mislead with my dimensions out of order lol. The room is 12ft wide 7ft deep and 6ft tall. Heres a pic from grow 3 to give some perspective. 


I have the buckets arranged at one end of the room In a 7ft X 4ft footprint. I have plenty of working room and that is with my veg room within the flower room but sealed. 

Those are huge fan leaves, and my hands are far from small

Yes sir i have air intake that comes in from an upstairs room and the exhaust blows out at the same rate. The new carbon filter and fan will be a stand in air purification only machine. I do not want to run Ozone if i can help it. Which is the reason for the overkill of the fan size and filter. Also the reason for the controller as i will need to keep the smell down more when nearing harvest. This allows me to keep the smell of the ganj well out of any sniffers of any passers by which helps me sleep at night. And also gives me complete control of the odor issue at hand. 

Some of the strains i will be growing on this thread are some very loud mother fuckers lol. And im not chancing getting pinched for lack of precaution. 

And lastly thankyou Im still learning but getting things down. I got a few under my belt. 




Heads Up said:


> All right so I'm reading through your thread and I come across this littel gem and laughed my ass off. When the ball and chain gets home. It reminded me one day I'm at walmart getting something and I see this old guy looking around kinda' lost like, then I hear his saying, where did the warden go? Obviously he was looking for his wife.


Ohh hell yes Headsup. It like that these days lol. Life is a bitch and then you marry one hahah





Heads Up said:


> Me neither, until now. I don't know how big heaven is but I'll happily add my little piece to the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it, well most of it from the hydro source. But if you go on ebay the same store sells the shit way cheaper than they do on there website. 

What happened with the cloner Headsup I wanted to see that sucker make some roots. One things for sure about bubble cloning. It Works. Shouldnt be to big of a project to convert your setup bro. 



shnkrmn said:


> sub'd . . . . .you are definitely going all in.
> 
> You just reminded me of the lesson I learned when I had to get rid of 100 gallons of perlite after I decided hempy buckets were really not a good production method of growing. I dug as much as I could into my outdoor garden, layered it into my compost pile, I still had too much and had to search for dumpsters and I hate illegal dumping. I try to minimize unnecessary illegality. Water truly rocks in this regard. Used up res water is great in the garden within reason. I only use it on ornamentals, not food beds.


Yeah i suppose I am shnkrmn. Ive always figured anything worth doing is worth doing right. Ive been planning this grow all year so ive put aside the loot to get the best equipment to do the job. And above all I love growing weed

I dont like having to sneak around dumping evidence so here we are. Its going to be so fucking cool when i get it all together. Going for a massive scrog. Going to be fun. 

 1BMM


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 22, 2010)

mason dude you should send a pic to lowes and see if you can get a discount for product placement!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh ahaha hell yeah i should puffntuff. Get a full grow sponsorship haha. That cracks me up lol. Diggin that avatar bro. What straind is that sexy biatch?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2010)

a little too lake now, but I don't think you'll ever use up that ph up. I bought a gallon of each up and down, and I've ever only used about 10 drops of ph up. You'll probably only use the ph down, as bubbles/ oxyen makes the ph go up. The more oxygen the more it goes up. But that's not a bad thing. The more bubbles the happier the plants.

As for the solutions, the two differet ph solutions are used to calibrate the meter to two values. You can just use one, but the two stage calibration makes it more accurate. I could explain, but it would be boring and take a lot of typing. Not sure, but I think the probe solution is something to keep your probe in when it's not in the water. It should always stay wet. Letting it dry out will mess it up, and you shouldn't just let it sit in water when it's not in your tank. Does that make sense? SOme might say it would be a waste of money for that stuff, but I think it's cheaper than getting a new probe.

Hope that helps bru. Cant wait to see what happens.

peace


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 22, 2010)

soma a+ or now its soma rockbud
changed av its now dynamite next gen seeds


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice 1BMM! Was just throwing out suggestions...I know how it gets when you get excited and have a million things to take care of when setting up a room! Looking forward to seeing the room all done with the girls in their new home!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going with a six inch vortex from plantlighting hydroponics, one hundred fifty bucks and a phresh filter. I just can't decide if I want the sixteen inch or twenty four inch filter from the hydro source.

In my case life is a bitch, I married one, and then she divorced me. Oh well shit happens, think I'll go play golf.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm going with a six inch vortex from plantlighting hydroponics, one hundred fifty bucks and a phresh filter. I just can't decide if I want the sixteen inch or twenty four inch filter from the hydro source.
> 
> In my case life is a bitch, I married one, and then she divorced me. Oh well shit happens, think I'll go play golf.



IS YOUR FOURSOME FULL???? Looking for a spot . . . . .


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

Them phresh filters look like the buiz. Cant wait to try mine out. And in RE to you question from the 600. My shipping was included with the filter cost HU. I believe its coming from the hydro source aswell.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

shnkrmn, sorry but yes the foursome is full and anyway I've been done for hours, shot an 86. Masonman, thanks, they are the only place I've found for phresh filters that include shipping.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

Lets hope they work as good as they look ayy bro. 

Hey headsup i seen that you said the seed fairy got mad at you romXtw. Are they all fuct?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> a little too lake now, but I don't think you'll ever use up that ph up. I bought a gallon of each up and down, and I've ever only used about 10 drops of ph up. You'll probably only use the ph down, as bubbles/ oxyen makes the ph go up. The more oxygen the more it goes up. But that's not a bad thing. The more bubbles the happier the plants.
> 
> As for the solutions, the two differet ph solutions are used to calibrate the meter to two values. You can just use one, but the two stage calibration makes it more accurate. I could explain, but it would be boring and take a lot of typing. Not sure, but I think the probe solution is something to keep your probe in when it's not in the water. It should always stay wet. Letting it dry out will mess it up, and you shouldn't just let it sit in water when it's not in your tank. Does that make sense? SOme might say it would be a waste of money for that stuff, but I think it's cheaper than getting a new probe.
> 
> ...


 
Hey jig my man sorry i missed your post earlier. I appreciate the advice. Ive been doing a hell of alot of reading on the EC TDS PPM PH everything. Trying to school my brain on this shit. Starting to make sense to me though.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

I did the deed masonman. I bought a six inch vortex and a six inch phresh filter. The fan was one sixty three with shipping from plantlightinghydroponics.com and the filter was one eighty three with shipping and an extra pre-filter. It came from botanical.com. They have a sale going on for phresh filters. Forty bucks cheaper than any other place I've seen on the web.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn wish id waited to order mine. I got the 8" but still $40 is $40. Good looking out Headsup. I see you finally got some roots on them clones Are you runnung the misters or just bubbling?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

Just bubbling. It would have been too much of a pain in the butt to get the water pump and the 'H' out of there at the moment. I can see a difference in just twelve hours. The one plant on the right with one root, it has gotten considerably longer. My casey jones popped a nice tap root, it's in a peat pot in the tent. The headband is starting to crack and should be in a peat pot along with her room-mate by tonight. I can't put the other mothers to sleep. They're going into the flowering room tonight, I'll get a few nice buds off them. I figured I would do that rather than take cuttings.


----------



## Weedler (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow I just found this thread, great stuff! Sub'd & + Rep!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just bubbling. It would have been too much of a pain in the butt to get the water pump and the 'H' out of there at the moment. I can see a difference in just twelve hours. The one plant on the right with one root, it has gotten considerably longer. My casey jones popped a nice tap root, it's in a peat pot in the tent. The headband is starting to crack and should be in a peat pot along with her room-mate by tonight. I can't put the other mothers to sleep. They're going into the flowering room tonight, I'll get a few nice buds off them. I figured I would do that rather than take cuttings.


Thats good Headsup... Your getting her now. Once they start rooting they take off mad crazy in just a few days. Are you running one pump then HU? Ive found that 2 works even better. For $20 more cant beat it. Anyways your well on your way my man. 



Weedler said:


> Wow I just found this thread, great stuff! Sub'd & + Rep!


Thanks Weedler glad to have you.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Well im deciding weather or not to order new cool hoods or use the vert cool tube which is 6" round and 4ft long. I just want to make sure the light gets dispersed evenly. Gonna have to scratch my head for a bit haha. 

 1BMM


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Oct 24, 2010)

Not bad, not bad!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks LCL. kinda putzin waiting on the new equipment to arrive and then its on like donkey kong. Cant do much till then. I think im am going to start some new strains though. Next up will be Timewarp & TimewarpXRomulan. Need to get some soil in the morn.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Aight peeps. My wiring has had me concerned for some time now. Mainly what scares me is the high load the lights put on the household wiring. Im going to be running the lights from now on through a dedicated sub-panel and hard wired into one of these CAP units. 





*The MLC-4X and MLC-4XT Master Lighting Controllers are the best devices for controlling up to four HID lights from one time-clock or controller. You run 30 amp, 120/240 volt power into the MLC-4, and all of the outlets are controlled by one 120 volt trigger cable. You can plug the trigger cable into a standard 24 hour timer, environmental controller or one of the C.A.P. HLC series of garden and lighting protection devices. The MLC-4X and MLC-4XT has four 120/240 volt style outlets which allows for running your ballasts at 120/240 volts without having to change out your ballast power cords. The MLC-4XT has an integrated timer that allows you to control your MLC with the built-in time clock. The MLC-4Xs are rated for 30 amps @ 120/240 volts.* 


If anybody has used this product id sure like to hear your comments on it. It looks like the solution to bypassing my 3 extention cords that power the room. The nice thing about this thing is i can run my lights on 240v witch is more efficient than 110. And i dont have to worry about overloading the old wiring within the walls. Additionally my power panel is within the grow room so less amperage will be drwan from running multiple cords snaked from diffrent curcuits. 

Off to shopping lol. Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks LCL. kinda putzin waiting on the new equipment to arrive and then its on like donkey kong. Cant do much till then. I think im am going to start some new strains though. Next up will be Timewarp & TimewarpXRomulan. Need to get some soil in the morn.


soil?
i though it was hydro this time?
na just kidding bro.
so what are al the strains you will be running this time


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

ayy Mcp Yep def going hydro the seeds im starting are regular beans so before going into them buckets there def going to be female. Also out of the many seeds i have of this strain ill be selecting just a few of the bread winners to become mothers for future grows. Especially for the outdoor season next year. I will also be running the same strains in the hydro.

keeping a mother in soil is easy and care free for the most part. They dont need much but a floro and water until they use up all the nutes in the soil. Meanwhile its producing plenty of healthy branches to take clones from.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

masonman, I am running two pumps, got two foot long air stones hooked to each, one port for each stone. I haven't used that product, sorry I can't help ya' with that one but CAP makes some good stuff. You gonna run one thirty amp line to your grow room? You would draw much less amperage if you can run your ballast on two twenty. Your electric bill will be the same but less amps on the entire service.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

is that the crack with the voltage? i never knew that! lucky for us over here its all 230v


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

I got the one with the timer, I feel like the built in timer make things a little easier but Im sure you can make it work either way


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2010)

It's because the US was kind of ahead of everybody with electricification and the earliest production light bulbs could not handle 220 volts; they would pop. So by the time the bulbs were improved we had all this built infrastructurethat was dedicated to 120V. History is weird that way.



las fingerez said:


> is that the crack with the voltage? i never knew that! lucky for us over here its all 230v


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

cheers for info. i always wondered why US runs on 120v which is clearly safer, why the hell we still run 230v, surely they could of worked out a way of doing it by now. like making all electricals with a switch to change voltage, like on some pc power supplies. when the time comes for the change then everyone has 2 filp the switch, i suppose it all seems a bit simple to be that easy lmao


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> masonman, I am running two pumps, got two foot long air stones hooked to each, one port for each stone. I haven't used that product, sorry I can't help ya' with that one but CAP makes some good stuff. You gonna run one thirty amp line to your grow room? You would draw much less amperage if you can run your ballast on two twenty. Your electric bill will be the same but less amps on the entire service.


Thats what im after headsup. With the extension cords currently supplying the power from 3 dif curcuits it loads the lines up with amperage. Def got to cut that down. 




las fingerez said:


> is that the crack with the voltage? i never knew that! lucky for us over here its all 230v





whodatnation said:


> I got the one with the timer, I feel like the built in timer make things a little easier but Im sure you can make it work either way


Thats the one I need Whodat. The one i was looking at dont have a timer on it. I did order one already but going to cancel it. Id much rather have the built in timer. 



shnkrmn said:


> It's because the US was kind of ahead of everybody with electricification and the earliest production light bulbs could not handle 220 volts; they would pop. So by the time the bulbs were improved we had all this built infrastructurethat was dedicated to 120V. History is weird that way.


Very interesting bit of history on the electrics. Did not know that shnkrmn.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 25, 2010)

Well i found out today that since i got my water meter changed out with these new age smart meters that the city can tell exactly how much water im using and when. For example When i test flooded my hydro my bill went up. I called to find out why it has doubled since the old meter was changed and they proceeded to tell me we had a high volumne of water used on such and such date. Does your toilet run yada yada yada. WTF is the world coming to. I dont think i have anything to wory about but there is just no doing anything privately these days. 

Whats worse is someday they are going to chnage out the old electric meters with smart meters and then they will know when the light come on, go off. Fuck man. Hopefully that will be awhile before that happens.

May have to look into solar panels when those days arrive.


----------



## AbsoluteChron (Oct 25, 2010)

Masonman, I had the same concerns with the older and somewhat sketchy wiring in my house so I wired up a C.A.P. MLC-4 that I found on CL for $70. I think too many people skip out on the high temp shut off, that things buys so much peace of mind it's ridiculous. Good wiring and proper precautions can save your plants, property, and lives. I've heard you want to be careful with the units with the timers built in as those tend to be the most common thing to break. The timer trigger works great for me, and if it breaks all I have to do is plug in another 120v timer. 

Great thread guys. I really like your set up though Masonman, very clean and thoughtfully planned out. Just curious, have you thought of trying a run out as a recirculating DWC to compare?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kicking the idea around Chron. Just not to sure it would recirculate very well in this particular setup. Once i have the system operational i will be emptying the entire garden once per day to adjust ph ec and then flooding the solution back in. I think checking the vitals once a day should suffice. If the ec and ph swing drastically i may be checking it twice per day. But with the amount of water in the garden im hoping it should remain somewhat stable. We shall see. Thanks for your intrest.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Oct 25, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well i found out today that since i got my water meter changed out with these new age smart meters that the city can tell exactly how much water im using and when. For example When i test flooded my hydro my bill went up. I called to find out why it has doubled since the old meter was changed and they proceeded to tell me we had a high volumne of water used on such and such date. Does your toilet run yada yada yada. WTF is the world coming to. I dont think i have anything to wory about but there is just no doing anything privately these days.
> 
> Whats worse is someday they are going to chnage out the old electric meters with smart meters and then they will know when the light come on, go off. Fuck man. Hopefully that will be awhile before that happens.
> 
> May have to look into solar panels when those days arrive.


 
SDG&E just installed the new power meters in my area. From July to August with almost the same usage for both months my bill went up $60! Like you said they know when you are using more/less electricity...charge more when you use more during peak periods. Bastards!!


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well i found out today that since i got my water meter changed out with these new age smart meters that the city can tell exactly how much water im using and when. For example When i test flooded my hydro my bill went up. I called to find out why it has doubled since the old meter was changed and they proceeded to tell me we had a high volumne of water used on such and such date. Does your toilet run yada yada yada. WTF is the world coming to. I dont think i have anything to wory about but there is just no doing anything privately these days.
> 
> Whats worse is someday they are going to chnage out the old electric meters with smart meters and then they will know when the light come on, go off. Fuck man. Hopefully that will be awhile before that happens.
> 
> May have to look into solar panels when those days arrive.


 They all ready do know when your lights go on and off, the old bill over here check with the electric company looking for a patten i.e. high use for 12 hrs over a period of time before they come through the door and if you bypass the meter they can still find you, they look at how much electricity is being used in an area and how much they get paid for, i've also been advised that if you use to much electricity you get flagged up and they inform the old bill who then investigate, for that to happen you'd need to use 5000w+ so i'm told.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 26, 2010)

No sir I pay my bills. I dont think my usage is all that outrageous anyways. Summer time it goes up obviously because of AC. Winter because of the heater. Its all good in the hood bro. 

Got my hydroton in lastnite. Topped the veg plants and am just a few parts yet away from getting this puppy in full swing.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

I was standing at the bus stop, the board said, number 420 to 1BMM's cave due in 4minutes 20 seconds....next thing I know the bloody driver is just driving past, and I am chasing the bus like Peter fekkin dorky Parker....but "helaas pinderkaas", he drove off......So thats why I am late, sir. Here now though!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 28, 2010)

Heyy DST my homie. Glad you made it bru. lol nice late excuse ill let you slide this time hahaha. Definately glad to have you here 

Still putzin. Getting the new equipment in piece by piece. Trying to wrap up last minute business for the year aswell. Got meself one hell of a cold today and feel like refried shit lol. So im layed up on the couch head pounding nose running blaaahh. 

Loads of pics of the progress to come.  1BMM


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it's Friday bru, so relax for the weekend. Hope your cold gets better. Both my Timewarps and up and doing there thing, as is a RomulanXTW..it's hopefull brother is still snoozing though.....have a good one old parts.

DST



1badmasonman said:


> Heyy DST my homie. Glad you made it bru. lol nice late excuse ill let you slide this time hahaha. Definately glad to have you here
> 
> Still putzin. Getting the new equipment in piece by piece. Trying to wrap up last minute business for the year aswell. Got meself one hell of a cold today and feel like refried shit lol. So im layed up on the couch head pounding nose running blaaahh.
> 
> Loads of pics of the progress to come.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 29, 2010)

DST you have beat me to the punch on the TW bru. Got to get my shite together lol. Damn im a slacker

Well just waiting on my cap light controller and putting the works together. 

Heres what i got so far. 




8" to 4" comparison


Now thats a fucking carbon filter Phresh baby


This unit will be a stand in air cleanser and not duct in or out. I just cant make i happen and look incognito. I will keep my 4" to exhaust the room. Hopefully Big Daddy here takes care of the odour before leaving the room. 


A nice thing to have for such a high powered fan. I dont always have to be run on full power to cleanse the air. 


Very excited about this piece of gear. 


I think i got plenty O hydroton lol. Plenty


And lastly for the equipment the HD airpumps. Lots of tinkering ahead for the Badman.

Looking in on the ladies. 


Left side we have DOG kush 2&3. I topped them lastnite to try and bush them out a bit. Middle is the Headband 1&2 and far right is WW & BW. Im planning on taking some cuttings as soon as the flower room is 100% ready. Im a busy mofo with my fam + business so i tend to take my time and be discreet with my hobby. I dont want my kids involved at all. So i do have a limited window of time to work on the room as you can imagine. 


This is DOG kush #1 that got snapped off. She is doing just fkn great I think im finally getting my bubble cloning down so cold that the cuttings dont even yellow. At least with this one. And it has added a few nodes while rooting. 


Im really suprised myself how well this top has rooted and survived thus far. 

Tonight I was going to put this Dog in soil to become a mother. But i decided that she will be my ginny pig. I want to get a good handle on hydro before i attemp to fill an entire room. I must say so far shes only had some Tiger bloom. Looks to be lacking some N so I added a 1/4 tsp of JC 20-20-20 to the res. This is going to be my basic feeding and im curious to see if the N kicks in. 

In just a few more freaking days ill be free to finish out this room and get rolling. Got to make hay whilst the suns shining.

and through all the madness I got my Trainwreck jarred up today. Probably around 5-7 oz. Smells Killa haha. 





1BMM


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 29, 2010)

trainwreak looks yummy...your girls look healthy too.. i have used those Phresh filters a few times and they work well..you should have no real probs with oder.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

glad you got your gear in working order.
the girls look healthy as always. and dam that TW looks to be some very good smoke


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 30, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> trainwreak looks yummy...your girls look healthy too.. i have used those Phresh filters a few times and they work well..you should have no real probs with oder.


Glad to here that Mean Green. I had to resort to Ozone last few grows and i dont like it. Bad for your health. So Im stoked about this setup. 



mcpurple said:


> glad you got your gear in working order.
> the girls look healthy as always. and dam that TW looks to be some very good smoke


Thanks Mcp. Yep the Trainwreck looks good and smokes good. It tastes so much diffrent from the indoor. Well obviously the indoor is way more potent but still the outdoor is some fire.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> trainwreak looks yummy...your girls look healthy too.. i have used those Phresh filters a few times and they work well..you should have no real probs with oder.



That's always nice to hear.

Masonman, I got my fan, waiting on my phresh filter to arrive. I went with the six inch vortex and filter, I don't think I need an eight. It looks to me like you are starting to hit your stride. Nice new shiny baubles to play with, new meters and new rocks, what more could you ask for?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 30, 2010)

Im getting ready too headsup haha. I cant wait. I have to finish up one last brick job before i can devote all of my attention to this grow. Its going to be my biggest indoor yet. And it will likely be a perpetual cycle once i get all the new gear dialed in.

I think you are well into the safe zone with a 6" fan and filter bro. I just figured Id someday need an 8 since thats just me hahah. I like being prepared by golly  1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Glad to here that Mean Green. I had to resort to Ozone last few grows and i dont like it. Bad for your health. So Im stoked about this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mcp. Yep the Trainwreck looks good and smokes good. It tastes so much diffrent from the indoor. Well obviously the indoor is way more potent but still the outdoor is some fire.


i love the way outdoor taste, around here the outdoor is just as if not more potent then indoor, i really dont see how indoor could be more potent


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i really dont see how indoor could be more potent


That's because you've never smoked my stuff. 

I'm getting excited for lift off mm.... i'm sure you are too.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> That's because you've never smoked my stuff.
> 
> I'm getting excited for lift off mm.... i'm sure you are too.


no i havent but i have smoked alot of chronic indoor and out just like alot of other people have. the differences in out door weed and indoor here is that the outdoor buds are as big as you leg


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the setup 1bmm I'm a brickie myself


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome Bxgrower. Always nice to have a fellow mason on board.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> That's because you've never smoked my stuff.
> 
> I'm getting excited for lift off mm.... i'm sure you are too.



Neither have I. Do you need my address?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

Alright masonman it's time for some kind of update or did you die on us?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Headsup hahaaha. Nope not dead yet but close to it lol. Been working my ass off trying to wrap up all my masonry work for the year. 

The weather is turning cold. I hate the cold with a passion. Makes me miss living in the south. It was still cold there but atleast there was no snow lol. It was flurrying a bit today. Im wind burnt and whooped lol. 

Ok enough of my complaints haha. I havent really done a whole lot on the room in the last week or so. I just havent had time. I have however been gathering all the essential equipment little by little and i now have everything i will need for the grow. 

In a way im also getting up my nerve aswell. Been having Ups trucks dropping shit off for days. I think im in the clear. This grow is going to be fucking nutz lol. 

So i have been doing a small scale experiment hydro with the DOG#1 plant. It was the one that got snapped off and rerooted. Ive just kept her alive now in the cloner with a light feed of Jacks Classic 20-20-20. The plant has grown some since its rooted but she looks to be lacking N major. 



I added a small dose of calmag lastnite to see what it does for the lil lady. I havent really gotten all technical yet with the ph or ppm ec equipment. God i cant wait to get into it lol. Just a few more days to go and you will all see this room POPPIN. 

On another note I did get out the new fan & filter and give it a run. Me and my guerilla grunt buddy rolled up a big ole spliff of some trainwreck from the indoor variety. Hewww wee does that shit smell. Anyhow we smoke the whole doob down and fired up the scrubber. couldnt smell shizznit. Money well spent lol. 

My plants in soil have pretty much just been existing. They arent growing to awful fast. With the exception of the Dog Kush. 

This mother F has the hugest fan leaves i have ever seen.






This is DOG 3


This is my Dog Rocco Loco. 


Hes an asshole hahaha. 


These are the Headbands gifted by a good pal of ours.

These ladies are squat and stout all at the same lol. I will be grooming clone mothers from these 2 for an all out headband grow soon. 

And thats about all I have for now peeps. Ohhhh i did get my cap light controller in 


This piece of gear here is essential and i just got it in today whoo hooo. Now Im def ready. 

Ill keep the updates coming as things progress. Thursty Thurday lol. Need me a beer and a toke.  

1BMM


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

Once you get that N sorted in the cloner get ready for a growth explosion i got 3 sogoudas in NFT and those girls vegetated FAST i put them on 12/12 at 22" high i had to bend 2 crowns and their still 5 feet tall when i grew the sogouda in coco they only doubled in size caught me a bit off guard


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 4, 2010)

all the plants look great, i love those huge indica leafs


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping due to FATTNESS of leaves. Geez you are giving them DOGs a nice home for sure!!! And the HB's look fantastic as well....

Just lovely is all!!!!

Peace

DST



1badmasonman said:


> Hey Headsup hahaaha. Nope not dead yet but close to it lol. Been working my ass off trying to wrap up all my masonry work for the year.
> 
> The weather is turning cold. I hate the cold with a passion. Makes me miss living in the south. It was still cold there but atleast there was no snow lol. It was flurrying a bit today. Im wind burnt and whooped lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

c4rb0n, tell us more about your controllers. I tried to send you a private message but it would not go through.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I havent really gotten all technical yet with the ph or ppm ec equipment. God i cant wait to get into it lol. Just a few more days to go and you will all see this room POPPIN.
> 
> 1BMM


its quite easy when u get ur head round it bro, i've seen quite a few people choose slightly different ec and ph but there all roughly in the same range. have a little practice in a small bucket, make a solution up with the readers and then check it the next day type thing. just an idea bro? any ways hope ur good, loving the pics of rocco, wicked dog bro


----------



## bajafox (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice fat leave's in that 3rd pic!!!

Cool dog  Our 5 month old puppy (Corgi) was playing 5 month old Boxer at the dog park the other day, I love Boxers (that's a Boxer right???)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> its quite easy when u get ur head round it bro, i've seen quite a few people choose slightly different ec and ph but there all roughly in the same range. have a little practice in a small bucket, make a solution up with the readers and then check it the next day type thing. just an idea bro? any ways hope ur good, loving the pics of rocco, wicked dog bro


Yep I think i understand the basics. Nothing like hands on experience though. That is a good idea Fingrez. I might make a bubble bucket for my Dog1 and feed her first before the garden to see the effects. Well see. Just laid my last got damn brick today haha. Fuck im ready for a break.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice fat leave's in that 3rd pic!!!
> 
> Cool dog  Our 5 month old puppy (Corgi) was playing 5 month old Boxer at the dog park the other day, I love Boxers (that's a Boxer right???)


Yup Baja, Rocco is a full fledge boxer dog. Hes a lil over 2 1/2 years. Hes starting to mellow out a little thank god. No more chewed up shoes and sofas lol.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good 1BMM! That fan is a fatty forsure! Can't wait to see the room all set up with girls in it! Keep up the good work.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

Shit that looks super healthy! nice


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thursty Thurday lol. Need me a beer and a toke.
> 
> 1BMM


Just had to bump this bitch again lad...she is soo fekking nice looking.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Hells yeah DST that bitch is perty lol. 

Well folks I think its time I crack some new beans. Im having a hard time deciding which ones as I have about 50 diffrent varieties to choose from thanks to some cool mofo riuers. Im thinking FOR SURE Timewarp and TimewarpXRomulan and For a bit of variety Grape Ape.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

See what I mean hahahaha. They are all very tempting

So I decided to go ahead and stick with the plan. 


Timewarp reg. Timewarp X Romulan fem. & Grape Ape reg. 

The Timewarp is from canadian genetics. The famous Texada Timewarp as I understand was a clone only strain and the most widely grown outdoor variety in BC. Through back crossing many times the breeders came up with this version and its said to be 95% pure of the original mothers genetics. 

I have personally seen this strain grown out and it does produce. I aquired a cut from a fellow local grower a while back and grew it under my 600's frome clone. I tell you people this weed is knock out dinamite. Heavy stone yet energetic. Thats my kinda shit haha. 

The Timewarp X Romulan came from the same breeder. Its the only cross ive been able to aquire any seed stock from. It looks like some kill from the desvription. 

And lastly the Grape Ape. I had some grape ape bud from the blackmarket that was just incredible. It was indoor grown, rock hard nugs and the taste was a grape citrus flavor. 

These are reg beans so im really kinda hoping to get a male and female so i can let them bump uglies haha and get a shitload more beans. 

My method of germing is simple. I just soak the beans in a shot glass of water until the seed husk cracks. Its really important to catch them right when they crack and get them in your growing medium. In my case im going to be doing some selective growing of only the standout phenos. So i start in soil for that process. 

Once i get my keepers i then will groom clone mothers. This is a long process but its very efficient once you have a bush for a mother plant. I have had plants that i could cut 40 or more clones from every week or 2 which is ideal for the outdoor season which i will be participating in aswell. 

So as you all can see theres really no set theme to this thread. I like to play with all aspects of growing. 

In my veg cab as you have all seen, I have some DOG kush and Headband growing. Im ready to take the first set of cuttings here later today. By the time the cuttings root i should have all the hydro gear polished and ready. 

I will take pics as the progress continues. Until then stay cool peeps

1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

dam that is alot of seeds, makes my small seed collection look tiny, i got like 15 lemon skunk, 1 permafrost and like 20 unknown indicas. some day it will look like your stash


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Getting quite the collection going lol. When you get to being a legal beagle again Mcp ill have some beans for ya


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

right on, right now i am still legal, i have my card still, just cant smoke cuz my po, but after this wednsday i should be able to cuz i get a different po and wont have to even see him. i am not renewing my card in Dec. but after i have been on supervised probation for a year i get put on un supervised and then i will renew my card cuz theri is no law saying i cant smoke while on un supervised.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Good deal mcp. Best to just hop through there fucking hoops and get em off ur back. Sounds like your getting shit resolved, good for you bro.

Anywhooo I have a couple of breeding projects planned for late winter. My new/old vertical room is going to be my extra veg room. Once i get my parent plants selected im going to be doing some cross breeding of a few strains to see what i come up with. Mainly looking to breed other strains with the Timewarp for next years outdoor. Maybe ill cross a DOG aswell for shits and giggles. Well see. I just love this hobby. The never ending possibilities just fkn love it 

 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

my probation doesnt really effect me to much, my PO is pretty chill and is putting me on a low risk case load so it will be even easier on me. the only shity thing is not smoking,growing, and not being able to have a tiny pocket knife or it is a felon is Possession of a deadly weapon. but ya im getting my shit done and keeping my hands clean for the most part.
good luck with the breeding when the time comes, that is something i really want to do wheni grow again so i can grow my own strains and have fun with it.
have a good night with your lady.
Peace


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey 1BMM,

[youtube]Z8ZeBog2yFM[/youtube]

2 Timewarps up and running, 1 Rom X TW up, the other broon bread.

Have a good one buddy, hope you had fun with your lady.

Peace,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey DST my bru. Great tune for an easy sunday lol. Only my sunday wasn't all that easy. Me and my wife spent the night out on the town and got rather anhilated lol. Me head is still pounding. I was all good till I got home and fired some trainwreck and I was OV. 

Had the spins something serious haha. Did you know that an Irishman isn't considered drunk if he falls down and can still hold onto a blade of grass haha . 

Good times 

Got a major upadate on the way  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Aight peeps its on like white on rice. Fianally got some time today to get all the new grow gear installed. 

Still got just a few lil things to finish up like running all the spagetti tubing into the dwc buckets. Calibrating the Hanna ph/ec/ppm meter. And a few other odds and ends. But this room is ready for the grow. 

Heres some pics of the near finished cave as im building along 

So where i left off before, I had the hydro system water tight an fully functioning. 

First order of business is to get the veg bulbs in and hang the lights. 


This is the glass tube from the ecosystem machine i have. Im going to use it as a massive dual cooltube.


The bulbs.


Here is one of the 2 DIY socket mounts that I made to fit the glass tube. 

These sockets where originally vertizontal shade reflectors. I butchered them up quite badly DIYing cooltubes to fit into the reflectors. It worked but this is going to work alot better. 


Here is the mega tube hung up. Looks to me like the light spacing is perfect for the garden. 

Im going to be custom making a reflector shade for his bahemith to max out my light use. 


Heres a look see at the exhaust. This is a 4" 190 cfm fan blowing out the chimney. I adapted the splitter for my portable AC unit which exhausts threw a 6" round duct. Easy peasy cooling for the warmer weather. 

Moving on to the ballasts. 

Somebody here on riu told me that a digital ballast messes with the Hanna meter. So i do have 2 magnetic ballast. But until i confirm that rumor to be true. Ill be using my diggy and a magnetic. 


All mounted and ready for action. Really liking the Cap light controller. Its going to be hard wired into the breaker panel so i dont have to worry about the old wiring starting a fire in the walls. Also a nice feature is running a single timer for all lights. This particular model can handle 4 HID's. Im going to be running the ballast on 240v. Much more efficient Im thinking. I dont really give a shit if it saves on juice but that would be nice 

I have masonry saws that are 110 220 switchable. They run like shit on 110 but get the job done. On 220 they are tearing shit up. So that is where im coming from when think the ballast will run better on 240v. 

Heres some more of the controls and such. 


The duct stat is an enviromental controller. It is basically a thermostat that will kick on the intake or heater or AC. Whichever its plugged into if the temps raise or fall. Quite a handy lil deal. 

The yellow power box is a safety feature to the room. Its wired to shutdown if the power load gets to high. This particular line used to run really hot on just an extension cord. So I added this as a precaution. 

And lastly the Hanna meter mounted next to the main reservoir for easy reading and ph ppm adjustments. Its going to be nice actually knowing what the solutions im feeding consist of on a technical note. 



Moving on to odor control.


If youve been following along you may have already seen this piece of gear. This is my brandspanking new 8" Vortex 750 cfm with an 8" by 24" Phresh filter. Man i tell you this sucker cranks out some air. 


And because it cranks out the air i have it connected to a speed controller. The fan gets that buzzing noise on the low setting. But medium no buzz. Ive smoked joints in here to see how well i cuts the ganj smell and i got to say so far im impressed. 

I got the unit setup as a stand in air purifier at the moment. If it keeps the smell completly eliminated i do have an 8" duct in the room that im currently using for an intake, That could be used as an exhaust and heat the living room of my pad at the same time 

Hopefully that unit will be all i need. Thinking of getting an O-zone for backup just incase as i have some real smelly strains ill be working with. 


This is 1 of the 2 airpumps. All ready to rock just gotta run the tubing. 


Almost ready. A reflector and some wiring and badda bing. 

So while ive been slacking on the room, busy running my business i have been letting the Dog Kush, Headband, WW, & BW veg. 

Time to take some clones 

Just vegging the Dog's are pungent smelling already Headbands aswell. 

I decided to kill of the white widow as she just aint very lively and i need to make room for my timewarps. 

I started soaking some beans yesterday and toaday all 6 of the Timewarp cracked 


Timewarp reg beans.


Hoping to get a standout male and female of these 6 for some breeding projects later this winter. 


This is Dog Kush 1 that got snapped in half by a light falling on it. As you can see she's back with a mighty vengance lol. However ive made my selection of the plants im going to keep for clone mothers. Going to give this plant to my dad to care for hes quite the green thumb lol. 


The clones . In front of the red cups all the way from left to right is Dog kush #3 cuttings. Last plug on the right is Dog #2. 

Front row left to right. Blue Widow, Headband 1 cuttings next is Headband 2 then BW & BW. 

Had to let the BW go after the clones tonite. Just need to make room. I do love that weed though its some killer smoke. I got beans from previous grows so no biggie. 

Ther is 3-4 cuttings in each plug. I wont be nedding all of them so i can select the most vigorous clones to go into the dwc garden. 

Wont be long now my friends. Soon as these clones root in about a week well get to see this dwc/scrog in action. 

Ill be adding some new strains along the way here to. The Timewarp X Romulan beans are going to crack by tommorow and the Grape apes wont be far behind. 

Hope you all enjoyed the read from this hungover bricky haha. 

 1BMM


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2010)

things are looking real good ..........


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Genuity. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 7, 2010)

man it is coming along great so far, i like the mega cool tube.
did you ever use the ecosystem? i dont recall you did and why not? seems like it could have saved alot of time in not having to setup this grow.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man it is coming along great so far, i like the mega cool tube.
> did you ever use the ecosystem? i dont recall you did and why not? seems like it could have saved alot of time in not having to setup this grow.


Nope i havent used the ecosystem. Call me a woos. But until MJ is legal or atleast medical in my state i dont want to push the numbers. That machine needs 200 clones in it to even be worth growing in. Thats well into federal prision for a long time if ever i get busted. Im not worried that ill get popped as im way low key. But you never know. I can handle 5-10 in the clink id still be able to see my kids grwo up atleast. 

Also i figure i can produce the same if not more bud with less plants with this setup and that is another reason. And finally im one who likes to finish what i start and this grow is one that has been in the makes since i first started growing. So that my reasoning Mcp. 

The ecosystem is a great hydro machine and id love to use it. From the videos ive watched of peeps who have the grown in one they get a good yeild and dense nugs. Maybe someday ill try it when i get my med card. Until then im hiding out with my lil scrog garden hehe. 

and like i said That machine is up for grabs if anyone has the balls to fill er up


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2010)

Your cave looks sick MM! Really nice stuff there bro.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Bloody ell geez, looks like a cockpit in there with all that gadgetry!!! New toys for boys eh!! hehe. DOG is looking mighty fine, hope yer old man enjoys her!!!

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2010)

masonman, looking really good. I have a suggestion for you and it will cost you less than thirty dollars with shipping.

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=RRLH100&AC=1

My ex partner bought a couple of pairs of these things and finally I broke down and bought a couple of pairs. You can adjust your lights in seconds and it's so much better than chain or the yo-yo hangers. These are much more stout than the yo-yo's.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Your cave looks sick MM! Really nice stuff there bro.


Thanks Dez.



DST said:


> Bloody ell geez, looks like a cockpit in there with all that gadgetry!!! New toys for boys eh!! hehe. DOG is looking mighty fine, hope yer old man enjoys her!!!
> 
> Peace bru, DST


LMAO a cockpit hahah.. Like a fighter jet or something lol. Going to be fun. The old man will take excellent care of the doggy. 



Heads Up said:


> masonman, looking really good. I have a suggestion for you and it will cost you less than thirty dollars with shipping.
> 
> http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=RRLH100&AC=1
> 
> My ex partner bought a couple of pairs of these things and finally I broke down and bought a couple of pairs. You can adjust your lights in seconds and it's so much better than chain or the yo-yo hangers. These are much more stout than the yo-yo's.


Thanks for that tip HU. I kinda like my chains though. It dont take but 20 seconds to raise or lower. However those gadgets look pretty handy. Hmmm May have to check into them later. 

1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Update for you lad....both Timewarprs are doing their Timewarp thing...a little bit of a stretch on them but they are okay.


The Romuland Timewarps, one germs in the soil and stayed there, the other is up but a lot stretchier than the Timewarps...hoping it fills out when she gets into a slightly more grown up pot. Will keep you posted lad. Have a good day...

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ahh cool D. Ill pop byyour thread to check it out. Stetchy ayy? That sucks. Well like you said hopefully they fill out. Have a good one D.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 8, 2010)

sounds like a good reason to me


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2010)

Hella update 1BMM! Your room is looking stellar im jealous  I bet you can't wait to get everything running for a good old dry run. Are you gonna put that portable a/c unit in there?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Whodat and thanks for stoppin by my friend. Ive got the room setup to use the AC. I kinda doubt ill need it as temps are dropping in my parts. But ill have it just incase.

My more immediate issue is getting my lights powered up. I have yet to hard wire the cap controller into my breaker panel and im not even sure its possible. 

Heres some pics of the scary fuse box. 


Big box is the main fuse box. Smaller subpanel is my oven range. I basically need to duplicate the range subpanel with a 30 amp double poll breaker to the CAP light controller. 

A few detailed pics. 




This is the main panel. You can see how the wires for the range subpanel are run. They run up to a a sub feed lug and there are only 1 fkn set. 




This is the range subpanel. 

The cap light controller is mounted about 6 ft from the fuse box. The fuse panel itself is actually located within my veg space. So all my electrical is in the cave.  Not the most ideal spot for it but it is what it is. 

So this is what i need to wire in without burning down the house. 


The white cap controller box. Its a simple install and if this panel was modern id know just how to hook it up. But this old style fuse stuff gets me knees knockin hahahah. More worried aou a fire in the night than anything. 

Thats why i want to run the lights off a dedicated line. Much safer that way with old wiring like mine. 

Ill take all the advice i can get. Jig man I know you know this stuff. what do you think?

1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2010)

Woah shit. That's some old school right there. I know about as much as you about that fuse shit. Modern panel, I'd know just how to do it (like you). Don't think I'd be able to help much... at least not with it being safe. I could research and probably find out how to get it running but I wouldn't trust it.

Sorry bru. Maybe there are some sparky's watching. I'd post a thread asking if anyone were more knowlegeable on the issue.

Sucks. Sorry again. Good luck.


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 8, 2010)

you are one badass mothafucker huh lol +rep bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Woah shit. That's some old school right there. I know about as much as you about that fuse shit. Modern panel, I'd know just how to do it (like you). Don't think I'd be able to help much... at least not with it being safe. I could research and probably find out how to get it running but I wouldn't trust it.
> 
> Sorry bru. Maybe there are some sparky's watching. I'd post a thread asking if anyone were more knowlegeable on the issue.
> 
> Sucks. Sorry again. Good luck.


No sweat Jig my man, I think im going to get my sparky pal in there to sort it out. I dont trust me when it comes to electrical. Better safe than sorry is my modo. As old as that wiring is i may just upgrade the whole panel to a modern one. But thanks for trying to help me brotha. Mucho gracious.




jfa916 said:


> you are one badass mothafucker huh lol +rep bro


Hahaha well Im starting to think im more crazy then bad ass haha. But thanks dude. 

SO getting a sparky in. Gonna literally have to go find the mofo but hes a person i can trust. 

Ill let yee know how things come out.  1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

good luck bru, I have a modern panel and my knees get shakey just looking at it....I've got a sparky friend coming in to put some new lines in for me as well......


1badmasonman said:


> No sweat Jig my man, I think im going to get my sparky pal in there to sort it out. I dont trust me when it comes to electrical. Better safe than sorry is my modo. As old as that wiring is i may just upgrade the whole panel to a modern one. But thanks for trying to help me brotha. Mucho gracious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome 1BMM! Grow room is looking awesome! I'm Stoked for you (Not for having to wire in the light controlled in to the fuse box though!) Can't wait to see it when you get all the girls in there!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

masonman, what size service is that panel? Is it a 100 amp panel? The service I replaced last summer was stone age. An old 60 amp service with five circuits in it...it looked worse than yours masonman. I now have a new two hundred amp panel with circuit breakers. My suggestion, if you can find the sparky you know, get him to change your panel to circuit breakers.

Edit...that does not change the service coming into your house. If your service is 100A, changing the panel will still only give you a hundred amps, it just makes wiring stuff into it easier and safer.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

Top of the morning gents.



DST said:


> good luck bru, I have a modern panel and my knees get shakey just looking at it....I've got a sparky friend coming in to put some new lines in for me as well......


I hear ya D. Scary stuff lol. 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Awesome 1BMM! Grow room is looking awesome! I'm Stoked for you (Not for having to wire in the light controlled in to the fuse box though!) Can't wait to see it when you get all the girls in there!


Thanks Buddha. Just a few more hurdles to get through 



Heads Up said:


> masonman, what size service is that panel? Is it a 100 amp panel? The service I replaced last summer was stone age. An old 60 amp service with five circuits in it...it looked worse than yours masonman. I now have a new two hundred amp panel with circuit breakers. My suggestion, if you can find the sparky you know, get him to change your panel to circuit breakers.
> 
> Edit...that does not change the service coming into your house. If your service is 100A, changing the panel will still only give you a hundred amps, it just makes wiring stuff into it easier and safer.


Ayy Headsup. Its a 60 amp panel. The more i look at this thing I think im just going to changout the whole mess for a breaker panel. Now i just hope my sparky pal is still around town or ill be fuct


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 9, 2010)

The anticipation would be killing me! I would have just threw em in there with all my shit half assed! Good to get it all dialed in first so less problems later which = Better Ganj!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually it is killin me buddha lol. Ive come to the conclusion at this point that im going to have to change out my fuse box for a breaker panel. I still have time though as my clones need to root. In all reality i could just run the same setup from my previous grows. I just cant run the AC if i need it cause i will blow the curcuit fuse. 

I do have some new strains in the works from seed. 


Timewarp X Romulan


Heres the first Timewarp to pop through soil. 4 days from germ. not timewarp x romulan Just plain ole timewarp reg.



mmmm grape APE!!!!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see the Grape Ape...Strain I've been wanting to try. My girls are at 31 days of flowering and I'm already wanting to get a veg tent up and started. Money a little tight atm but it's killing me too! Hopefully with it being winter and with the cooltube heat won't get too bad and you won't need to AC. You got a grump of a fan too so hopefully that will suck a lot of the hot air out!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't have much experience with fuse panels either but I can ask a good friend that's an elec contractor if there's much difference and I can show him the pics of your fuse panel to see what he thinks if you like. I don't know if will help you achieve your goal but maybe it's not as big a deal as we think, you know? Could be that he'll say it's not a big deal and spell out ecactly what you'd need to do if you wanted to try it yourself. Then again, he may say don't F with it. Couldn't hurt to ask though.

I've always done whatever light elec work I had on my projects myself and then I call him when there's either a lot of elec work or if we are changing out the service to the house. He's pretty easy going so if it's honestly not difficult or dangerous, he'll say so.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice strains man, got a ways to go on those seedlings but you'll be cutting them down before you know it!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

Masonman, as I'm sure you are aware changing the service panel is not changing your service. You will still have a sixty amp service into your house even with a new panel. Now for the bad news. I have a small house, really small. I wanted to change from my old sixty amp to a one hundred fifty amp, here there is no such thing any longer, it's two hundred amp services and up. I had an old sparky friend do my complete change out, new service, new meter and panel box, nine hundred dollars. I didn't want him to know what I was doing, he does not partake, so I had him run two 12/2 with ground circuits into the center of my attic, for 'future' needs I told him. After they had gone, I went up there with a four inch square box, made my connections, grounded the box, and continued the run into my grow room with the two new 20a circuits. It is illegal to splice in the attic like I did but I seriously doubt there will be any city inspectors coming around to critique my work.

The grape ape, again, be careful and watch for nanners after a couple weeks into flower. I have also noticed the nanners tend to pop out around the bottom branches. I generally trim the lower parts of my plants, so wherever your lowest branches start, look for them there. It also holds true for my dog, she's throwing off some, also around the lower branching. After a few days of picking off the nanners, it stopped throwing them out. For the bright part, the grape ape is amazing. It is far outpacing the other strains. The two timewarps are starting to fill in a bit but they are both stretchy. My one white widow is stretchy, the other two I supercropped the tops and the side branching is growing straight up, they should be nice producers. I'll post up some new pics this weekend. I'm off today, lack of work for the day.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 10, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see the Grape Ape...Strain I've been wanting to try. My girls are at 31 days of flowering and I'm already wanting to get a veg tent up and started. Money a little tight atm but it's killing me too! Hopefully with it being winter and with the cooltube heat won't get too bad and you won't need to AC. You got a grump of a fan too so hopefully that will suck a lot of the hot air out!


You shouldnt need an AC in the winter Buddha especially eith a cooltube. Summer time its mandatory atleast for my setup. 



Dezracer said:


> I don't have much experience with fuse panels either but I can ask a good friend that's an elec contractor if there's much difference and I can show him the pics of your fuse panel to see what he thinks if you like. I don't know if will help you achieve your goal but maybe it's not as big a deal as we think, you know? Could be that he'll say it's not a big deal and spell out ecactly what you'd need to do if you wanted to try it yourself. Then again, he may say don't F with it. Couldn't hurt to ask though.
> 
> I've always done whatever light elec work I had on my projects myself and then I call him when there's either a lot of elec work or if we are changing out the service to the house. He's pretty easy going so if it's honestly not difficult or dangerous, he'll say so.


Dude that would fucking ROCK Dez. Id sure appreciate that bro. 



bajafox said:


> Nice strains man, got a ways to go on those seedlings but you'll be cutting them down before you know it!


Yeppers Baja. Going for my first run hydro with DOG Headband & Blue widow. Next run will be all Timewarp And Romulan Timewarp. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, as I'm sure you are aware changing the service panel is not changing your service. You will still have a sixty amp service into your house even with a new panel. Now for the bad news. I have a small house, really small. I wanted to change from my old sixty amp to a one hundred fifty amp, here there is no such thing any longer, it's two hundred amp services and up. I had an old sparky friend do my complete change out, new service, new meter and panel box, nine hundred dollars. I didn't want him to know what I was doing, he does not partake, so I had him run two 12/2 with ground circuits into the center of my attic, for 'future' needs I told him. After they had gone, I went up there with a four inch square box, made my connections, grounded the box, and continued the run into my grow room with the two new 20a circuits. It is illegal to splice in the attic like I did but I seriously doubt there will be any city inspectors coming around to critique my work.
> 
> The grape ape, again, be careful and watch for nanners after a couple weeks into flower. I have also noticed the nanners tend to pop out around the bottom branches. I generally trim the lower parts of my plants, so wherever your lowest branches start, look for them there. It also holds true for my dog, she's throwing off some, also around the lower branching. After a few days of picking off the nanners, it stopped throwing them out. For the bright part, the grape ape is amazing. It is far outpacing the other strains. The two timewarps are starting to fill in a bit but they are both stretchy. My one white widow is stretchy, the other two I supercropped the tops and the side branching is growing straight up, they should be nice producers. I'll post up some new pics this weekend. I'm off today, lack of work for the day.


Huh I was wondering that Headsup when you said my service will remain 60 amp. It would likely have to be upgraded and inspected by the city if i do upgrade. Son of a bitch haha. Well I suppose if i have to ill just eliminate the cap controller and keep running off 3 dif curcuits via extension cords into the room  We shal see.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried posting your question in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/181708-experienced-electrician-here-answer-any.html


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

Your service from the city to your house needs to be upgraded to 200A also in order for you to have a two hundred amp service. If you change your panel and not your service, you still only have a sixty amp service no matter the amount of breaker space or the size of the panel...and yes, you will have to draw a permit and have a city inspection done. All my stuff is on the outside of my house so it posed no problem for the inspection. If the panel is in your house, they're coming in to see it. My state requires two grounding rods placed ten foot apart, not just one and a lighting arrester. If you choose to go this route, make sure you try to coordinate the timing so your electrician is there when they cut power and more importantly be sure they can come back that afternoon to energize your service. They may need to do a new overhead drop and you might need a new riser to connect to their drop. There's a lot of things to know, best to get a sparky who knows the local codes if you can.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

$900 is actually pretty cheap for that wotk HU. It must be your state or area. Where I live and work something like that wouldn't get done for under $1500 and usually around $2000 for a service upgrade. We've done lot's of them in the past few years, almost every room addition came with a service upgrade unless it was a pretty new home. Most homes here have a 100A service (mine is included in this) and typically the customer will want to upgrade to 200A so they can put in a pool later or install some huge jacuzzi. 

The last one I did was an addition that went vertical where the guy increased his ceiling height in the living room and created a deck for a roof with glass railing and a big ass jacuzzi up there. $220,00 just so he could see over the people across the street for an ocean view, LOL. We tore that guys house to shit but when we were done it was awesome. After demo his neighbors could look out their windows and see him in his kitchen because he had no walls around the living room. It was pure comedy.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, I put in a call to my buddy just now after reading your post. I'm sure he'll call me back tomorrow morning since he goes to bed really early so he can start early. It's the same guy that the one I was just telling you about. We still laugh about that one because the homeowner thought he'd save some money or something by talking straight to my electrician about some extra lighting and fans. He didn't realize we'd known each other for longer than just his house, LOL.

My buddy just told him that he doesn't get involved with stuff like that and then he called me as soon as the H.O. left. About 30 minutes later the H.O called me asking what I'd charge for the stuff. I felt like telling him double what it should cost just to be a dick but I didn't. We still gave him a deal


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok fellas I have went back to my original setup for the time being. My clones will be rooted sooner than i can get all that work done. And My main reason for wanting to upgrade was for fire safety purposes. Shit if i fuck with it now i may be in more danger of a fire. lol. So at any rate i hooked up my lights to the shock guard load box and ran both lights. Its geared to shut down like a gfci outlet. Done 3 grows this way so far with no problems at all. Just like the idea of using one timer. The shitty ones i do have that run on reg 110 cant handle 2 600 watters, ill just have to run 2 what the hayy for now it will do. Cant be having any inspections at this point.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 10, 2010)

the show is looking good...do the buckets (3 to the left,3 to the right) get less light then the 9 in the middle?...from the pic kind of looks that way.


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 10, 2010)

i need lights to grow indoor fuck im missing out i LOVE GROWING season is over though fuck


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 11, 2010)

1BMM interested to know how you made your double cooltube. It looks really nice and professional. If you got any pic would love to see them. I've done 2 myself 2nd one was way better than the 1st but still hard to change bulbs and very limited on overall light footprint in tent due to the shortness of the glass. Debating whether or not to get 1 1000w for a 4x4 tent or go with 2 400's or 1 400w and 1 600w. Leaning more towards the 1 1000w and keeping my 400w in the veg tent. But would really depned on ease and cost of how you did your cooltube.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2010)

Dez, the guy who did my service work, I've known him for umpteen years, I used to work with him for a couple of years, that's why the cost was so low. I figured I saved a grand.

Masonman, the timers I got from htg supply can handle two lights and they are 110 volt timers. They are rated for it's either 1500 or 1800 watts.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> the show is looking good...do the buckets (3 to the left,3 to the right) get less light then the 9 in the middle?...from the pic kind of looks that way.


At this point the middle buckets are probably getting more light. I still need to make a reflector for the cooltube. Even though the buckets on the outside seem to get less light the plants grow just as vigourus. In past grows th plants on the outside where actually bigger. Thre trick will be in the reflector to spread the light evenly. 



jfa916 said:


> i need lights to grow indoor fuck im missing out i LOVE GROWING season is over though fuck


Growing inddors is def fun. And you dont have to worry about deer or critter digging up you plants. I highly recommend 600 watt lights. 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> 1BMM interested to know how you made your double cooltube. It looks really nice and professional. If you got any pic would love to see them. I've done 2 myself 2nd one was way better than the 1st but still hard to change bulbs and very limited on overall light footprint in tent due to the shortness of the glass. Debating whether or not to get 1 1000w for a 4x4 tent or go with 2 400's or 1 400w and 1 600w. Leaning more towards the 1 1000w and keeping my 400w in the veg tent. But would really depned on ease and cost of how you did your cooltube.


If you go back a page or so on here Buddha i did kinda a pictorial of how i put it all together. Additionally im not sure you can even buy a glass tube like the one im using. It is from my ecosystem vertical hydrponic machine that im not using. They do make a magnum xxxxl cooltube though which is a dual bulbber. A bit pricey to purchase. Hell a lil hunting around you may find a glass tube the size of mine. The one i have is 4ft tall and 6" round. 

If you find one and need some help with getting your light sockects mounted let me know and ill walk you through how to do it. 



Heads Up said:


> Dez, the guy who did my service work, I've known him for umpteen years, I used to work with him for a couple of years, that's why the cost was so low. I figured I saved a grand.
> 
> Masonman, the timers I got from htg supply can handle two lights and they are 110 volt timers. They are rated for it's either 1500 or 1800 watts.


Headsup are you refering to the white timers they send with the light combo. If so i have 2 of those. Hmm never looked to see what kinda wattege they can handle. OR did you order the timer seperate? 

happy thursday yall. 1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 11, 2010)

Duh I don't how I missed that?! LOL thx 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2010)

I do believe they are the same timers and if you look I do believe it states on the timer the wattage it can handle. I try not to exceed seventy five percent of its rating.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

lights on!!! keep on truckin !BMM...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good deal Headsup. Going to go check that out. 

Well I guess the cap light controller is just out of the question for this grow. Too much time spent rebuilding to tear it all out so a sparkie can get in. Just going to go with my old ways for now. 

Just waiting on the clones to root now. Cant hardly wait. 

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

A few pics of my private outdoor cali headstash. 


Sour Kush


Blackberry Kush mmmmmmmmm


Cheese. 

Smoke em up boys


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

OK got the timer issue solved. I thinks im good to go. 

The shitty timers which i thought where a step up from the freebie HTG ones are just what i said. SHIT. 


Brinks HD outdoor model. 


1000 watt max capacity. Also i have 2 of these and they do not keep time correctly. I lost an hour off schedule last grow.




I dont Know how in tha fuck i didn't notice this sooner  

Thank god for you Headsup.

So light issue is solved. For now.

A few pics of the veg cab.




Timewarp stretching eeekk. 


Hello grape apes 

Time for a   1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 11, 2010)

Mmmm Bags O' Happiness!!...Just picked up a Grape Ape baby can't wait! Should be nice to compare as we go along.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2010)

plants looking lush as allways.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^ lush for sure 

Hey bmm do you put the probe of your digi thermometer in the hydro res? just asking cuz I have the same one.
The one I'm talking about is in the back of the room in pic #5.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been through a few shit timers in my time...

Interested to see how the Romulan TW comes along for you 1BMM...mine looks hella strange, lol.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 12, 2010)

I always go for the digi timers the segment timers are shit, the ballasts blow them up when the light comes on and you only find out when the light is on in the dark period.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

Masonman, that is not the timer I use. Mine are dual outlet timers and I have had no problem with them in almost a year of using them...and lord knows my electric goes off and on enough to blow up anything.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 12, 2010)

DST said:


> I have been through a few shit timers in my time...
> 
> Interested to see how the Romulan TW comes along for you 1BMM...mine looks hella strange, lol.
> 
> ...


Timers Grrr haha. Ive yet to see a TWXR pop through soil yet. They dried up in the shot glass 1st night i ran the 750 vortex scrubber. Not to sure but i may have killed them just as they cracked  I still have a couple beans yet though sos  

Ill be over to check out that weirdo D. 



3eyes said:


> I always go for the digi timers the segment timers are shit, the ballasts blow them up when the light comes on and you only find out when the light is on in the dark period.


Good Idea 3 eyes. Can you recommend a good place to order one. 




GreenBuddha619 said:


> Mmmm Bags O' Happiness!!...Just picked up a Grape Ape baby can't wait! Should be nice to compare as we go along.


Indeed & Indeed GB 



genuity said:


> plants looking lush as allways.


Thanks G



whodatnation said:


> ^^^ lush for sure
> 
> Hey bmm do you put the probe of your digi thermometer in the hydro res? just asking cuz I have the same one.
> The one I'm talking about is in the back of the room in pic #5.


Thats what the plan is Whodat. Still gotta calibrate mine yet.



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, that is not the timer I use. Mine are dual outlet timers and I have had no problem with them in almost a year of using them...and lord knows my electric goes off and on enough to blow up anything.


Cool headsup. I have a splitter for the time being. But am going shopping yet again FUCK lol. 

Long day of laying stone dodging rain drops. Ready for a beer and a fatty of some trainwreck..... peace 1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 12, 2010)

I picked up a dual digital timer at Walmart for less than $15 seems to be working good for me. Can set it in 1 min increments with 20 different settings. One thing bad I found out about it is you have to manually set the time for daylight savings. Couple pics of the one I have. I'll look for the product info and post it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahh feeling much better. Tried out some outdoor cali cheese. Not bad, So far ive tasted alot of suposed cheese and to be exact it was the first cheese i cheifed that was the best. Just some str8 rotten skunky yet blue cheese smelling cheese. Love that shit 

eww beware of walyworld gear GB, Waly imports all there goods from overseas and all are designed to fail!!!!! so you go buy another. Just an observation from an observative motha trucker. Seriously how old is the oldest item you purchased at wally world. Sorry man not trying to push my views. But do whatch for time lags for sure on the timers. 

Aight a drag of the spliff maxing some groceries  

Night fellas

1BMM


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 12, 2010)

what strain is the plant on the bottem left of the veg cab??...fatty ass leafs.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ahh feeling much better. Tried out some outdoor cali cheese. Not bad, So far ive tasted alot of suposed cheese and to be exact it was the first cheese i cheifed that was the best. Just some str8 rotten skunky yet blue cheese smelling cheese. Love that shit
> 
> eww beware of walyworld gear GB, Waly imports all there goods from overseas and all are designed to fail!!!!! so you go buy another. Just an observation from an observative motha trucker. Seriously how old is the oldest item you purchased at wally world. Sorry man not trying to push my views. But do whatch for time lags for sure on the timers.
> 
> ...


 
Just remembered that I looked at Walmart and they didn't have one that I liked...Bought it at Home Depot...But I made sure to look and it was made in America so... But I'm sure you can find one similar to mine on Amazon or online hydro store.

I've had my lobster nets from there for 10+ years...another product made in America.

No offense to anyone following for dropping by not from America.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't even going to check the pic and just say...it's gotta be the DOG!!! And I was right...lol


MEANGREEN69 said:


> what strain is the plant on the bottem left of the veg cab??...fatty ass leafs.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2010)

aka D-OG  looks like hes treating her nicely DST


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

aye lad, oor man has a way with the ladies, hehe...


whodatnation said:


> aka D-OG  looks like hes treating her nicely DST


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 13, 2010)

My timers i get from Asda aka wallmart, i've been using them for about 4 years now with no failures yet.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

i was okay for years as well with standard shop bought timers for my 400, until I bought a 600w, then I just blew out every timer. I use legrand timers, quality, reliable, and handle 600w ballasts no problem. You can even get ones to handle more than 1.


Peace. DST

lol, Asda aka Walmart.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 13, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> what strain is the plant on the bottem left of the veg cab??...fatty ass leafs.


That would be D-OG #2 from a good bud of mine. 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Just remembered that I looked at Walmart and they didn't have one that I liked...Bought it at Home Depot...But I made sure to look and it was made in America so... But I'm sure you can find one similar to mine on Amazon or online hydro store.
> 
> I've had my lobster nets from there for 10+ years...another product made in America.
> 
> No offense to anyone following for dropping by not from America.


OK not ALL walmart gear is shite. But most is haha. A bit more on that in a min.



DST said:


> I wasn't even going to check the pic and just say...it's gotta be the DOG!!! And I was right...lol


Yes indeedy bru!!



whodatnation said:


> aka D-OG  looks like hes treating her nicely DST





DST said:


> aye lad, oor man has a way with the ladies, hehe...


Since i came out the nut sack lol hahahaha. 



3eyes said:


> My timers i get from Asda aka wallmart, i've been using them for about 4 years now with no failures yet.


Well  you must have got the diamonds in the rough 



DST said:


> i was okay for years as well with standard shop bought timers for my 400, until I bought a 600w, then I just blew out every timer. I use legrand timers, quality, reliable, and handle 600w ballasts no problem. You can even get ones to handle more than 1.
> 
> 
> Peace. DST
> ...


I really hate walmart becasue ( NOT ALL ) But a good majority of the products they sell are imported VS deomesticly manufactured. SO if you look at the big picture the store actually kills the economy as the revenues that would go to the american manufacturing co goes overseas and does us no good on our soil. Look at china and japan for example. They have created a huge market for themselves simply supplying the goods cheaper in there sweat shops. All in the name of saving a buck. I dunno. Im not a fan. Anyways think about it people. The high cost of low prices.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 13, 2010)

Geez where did that come from hehe. I think deeply on shit sometimes


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel the same as you when it comes to Walmart so go on with your bad self, LOL


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 13, 2010)

Well im done being heckled hahaha about my reflector  So today i did a bit of diy shopping. 

I ended up getting 2 pieces of aluminum diamond plate 2 ft by 4 ft. Perfect but a lil pricey. 

So Bent these pieces on a sheetmetal break. I had a couple 4 ft shelving brackets that i used as a frame or "spine" on top but under the reflector. A few screws later.








Much better light coverage just needs a lil adjusting here and there


May try and fit these in around the bulbs in the cooltube. 


Picked up this new Digital timer today. 1875 watt capable and 3 outlets. 


Timewarps STRETCHing I hope they stop soon for cripe sakes. 


Well im suprised to see these timewarp X romulan pop after drying up in the shot glass for lord knows how long. Glad to see them popping there heads

 1BMM


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 13, 2010)

lol...yeah i hate NAZI wallmart too...some stores in the US have cumputer programs that study buying habits of customers. and use the info to set up the stores to appeal to the customers buying habits...= NOT COOL IMO.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

looking good masoman.
Nice DIY hood to looks like a monster hood and it is kinda style(ish)
and when you transplant the stretched seeds just bury them in the dirt up near the leafs and bary all the stem, they will eventually grow roots.


----------



## themoose (Nov 13, 2010)

def wanna see what happens with this, coming right along


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

I have had a few seedlings stretch like that too and I do like McPurple and just bury it when I transplant. I have a Cataract Kush vegging right now that I buried the stretch on actually.

I still have some pieces of diamond plate kicking around left over from an indoor off-road RC car track we built a couple years ago. They're not as wide as yours but bent about the same amount as yours. I think these were only 24" wide or something but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey bro looking a little stretch why is that? your lights seems great but doing good great job subd


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

BI or Business Intelligence systems are used by most large business these days.....BI is big business....


MEANGREEN69 said:


> lol...yeah i hate NAZI wallmart too...some stores in the US have cumputer programs that study buying habits of customers. and use the info to set up the stores to appeal to the customers buying habits...= NOT COOL IMO.


Those TW sure are stretchy, but I seem to have one that is slightly shorter as well!!!

Peace and have a good sunday mate.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 14, 2010)

I tink they are strecting so much cause i had the floro hood raised way up. Anywhoo my plan was to plant them deep like a few mentioned. My Dog's where a bit stretchy at first too and i planted them suckers a deep as a i could even removing the lower branches on a 2 of them. Seems to work fairly good. And like mcp said that exposed stalk will grow feeder roots eventually. 

Only concewrn is when transplanting into the hydro there aint a whole lot of depth for planting deep so going to be picking the shorter pheno when the time time comes. We shall see folks. Thanks for hanging with me.  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

So are you going to take those seedlings from soil to the DWC? I've done it once before and didn't have a problem but figured I just got lucky. I just carefully got it out of the pot, gently rubbed the soil to get most of it to fall off and then rinsed the roots in a bucket of PH'd water. Then stuck it in a net pot with hydroton and in the E&F. 

You have a different process?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 15, 2010)

!BMM that's a very cool hood man! beasty too!  looks like you could sell them for a pretty penny custom made


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> So are you going to take those seedlings from soil to the DWC? I've done it once before and didn't have a problem but figured I just got lucky. I just carefully got it out of the pot, gently rubbed the soil to get most of it to fall off and then rinsed the roots in a bucket of PH'd water. Then stuck it in a net pot with hydroton and in the E&F.
> 
> You have a different process?


Yes actually i do have a diffrent process Dez. This is actully my first time raising many seedling and selecting down to just a few to keep. What i have done is learn to raise a mother plant from the select seedlings. Once i have a mother plant i take clones from her and then they will go into the hydro setup. 

For example right now i have clones rooting in my cloner from the Dog, Headband, and BW. Hmm i guess this is my second run at selective growing hehe. Being The dog & headband were also from seed. 

Anyways i lost my train of thought lol. Been getting stoned and laying stone all flippin day. 

still gotta check out the ladies sos ill be back with a few pics.  1BMM



whodatnation said:


> !BMM that's a very cool hood man! beasty too!  looks like you could sell them for a pretty penny custom made


Woooops haha Thanks Whodat missed that comment at first.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey fellas was going to put up some pics lastnite and passed out whilst uploading lol. Been working like a Dog  I thought i was all donr with my real job for the season and wham I got a boat load more projects. 

No bother though gents im 100% on the grow aswell. The clones are just starting to root. They showed there first tips lastnite. I took some pics to show everybody. 


Here we have the Timewarp, Grape Ape, & TimewarpXRomulan seedlings. I put them under the 600 and they are just loving it. 


A sure sign they are going to pop roots. Been trying to counter the yellowing but havent got it down just yet. 


Yup there going to snap the fuck out with root growth hehe. This is lastnites pics. 

Be right back with todays.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 16, 2010)

Look how fast them roots are growing.  May have these ladies in the scrog by this weekend. 


Dogs and headbands kickin it with the yins round the 600 

Slow progress but once everthing gets its groove on it will be a scrog that puts out a crop every 60-90 days. That suits me just fine. 

well see how well the roots have developed by the weekend. Im thinking they should be long enough for the transplant into the hydro buckets. 

 1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 16, 2010)

Lookin Good 1BMM! All that work makes the smoke all that much sweeter!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Fo real dough.

Looks awesome, still lovin the cloner.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

That is awesome 1BMM, roots growing before your very own "mince pies"....loving in. You gonna do a daily pic updatae of the roots, then do a time in motion thing, haha...only joking.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 17, 2010)

Well thats not a bad idea as i have no bud porn to floss  I probably have more pivs of clones rooting on riu than budporn  ohh i guess im just a putz haha. Thanks for coming by guys.  1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 17, 2010)

nice shade 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2010)

Well all I can say about your cloning is, thank you. Thanks to our host for the beans and you for your cloning technique. I have fifteen lovely ladies under the hps thanks to you guys, they've been reunited with their mothers who are also doing fine. In another couple/few weeks casey and headband will become new mothers. I wish I had more space. masonman, I had two beautiful clones, one each from the og18 and one from the headband x cali-o they just stood out from the others, they would have made great mothers. Like cof says, so many strains, so little room or time or whatever it is he says.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats Awesome Headsup. Im glad thie technique is working as good for you as it has for me. Def keeps the ball rolling once you got your mothers. Its the only way to grow for me hehe!!!

Loving the new avatar HU is the that the 3 stooges? LMAO is used to love that show.. A classic.




Well just rolled in the crib from a brutal 12 hour day. Dispite the recession the work keeps piling up on my plate. Fkn ayy right. 

Gotta get me a toke in and check the ladies


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad the business is going well 1BMM!!! Good to hear. Throw some of your good business luck my way will ya, lol!!

peace bru, DST

EDIT, HeadsUp, I also was like, who the fuk is that...oh, it's HeadsUp, (I had got so use to the Gators)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Sending the good buis vibes my man. Hoping the economy will pick up and create some jobs. Shits kinda bleak lookiing at times.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

Just read your story in the 600 thread, shitty day man. Glad to see it wasn't as bad as it could have though


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Well im fresh out of county jail. Nothing major at all just a measly ticket i dint know i had and the man caught up with me today the fucking pig mother fucker. 

This day has been a bad one. Quite rattled over the fines the fuckers socked me with. I had to pay them pronto too as i cannot just shut down my fucking business. UUGGHHH does anybody know a good strain for stress cause im all ears. 

Back to good vibes, Cant let them bastards get me down. 

Going to transplant my clones finally into the dwc in the morning. There is a light in the tunnel after all haha.. Sheesh im going to go get fried. 

Full grow update coming tommorow. thanks for kicking it peeps. 

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Indeed baja could have been worse. I know how to handle the laws. They always want you to get all nervous and shit when they come to your window. They get a stone cold poker face from me haha. And that is what probably saved my ass. Im feeling pissed off and fortunate all at once. got to go smoke lol.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll smoke one with you, fuckin pigs. I know my way around those ass holes myself, we got pulled over once going 80 in a 65 with my 3 roommates hauling ass to Laughlin, NV once. When he lit me up (I was driving) we had 2 joints going and all 4 of us had a beer. I pulled over as far left as possible so he was forced to walk over to the passenger side, we hid everything and the RedBull I cracked took over the whole cab, 10 minutes later we're on the road with a speeding ticket, lol. 

I've done my share of dealing with them and am very lucky to have only gotten away with small infractions, good thing I'm older now and don't do stupid shit like that anymore...haha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

lol me too baja, I dont do to much stunting off these days. Me and my home boys have this thing we call mind mojo, Its like mind over matter and it works. You just have to know your all good and i mean KNOW it. The pigs will pick up the confidence in your vibe. LOL its really fucked up that i know such things haha, I was a hoodlum gowing up  still am i guess


----------



## bajafox (Nov 19, 2010)

Same here, I think I was cursed with an unusual tolerance for beer and weed and for some reason always KNOW that I'm good. I've stretched my luck as far as I could though and glad to say those days are "mostly" behind me...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes indeed baja. I drink alot of fkn beer lol. Almost to much lol. Love my brewskies after a hard day and of course a nice spliff of some kill. 

My homie brought me a bud today of some purple godbud that i just cheifed. Did the ole beer can bowl. Funny story, I always thought that that was the lowest class way to smoke weed out of a soda/beer can. 

I got into a debate over this once with some old school growers i know. Ahh its a good way to enjoy me thinks


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 19, 2010)

i dont know bout you but when i barly started smoking in my teen years we used cans because we didnt know about bongs and no one had bars they worked for us


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

lol hell yeah jfa. Magiver style. I started burning at the tender age of 12 lol you wouldnt believe some of the goofy pipes and bongs i made lol. I had a gravity bong that was made from a small fish tank once that was quite the knock out hahaha. Mega hits off that bitch. I dont think i could handle one these days. I shure try though


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 19, 2010)

dam i started smoking when i was 13 i remeber getting burned out by 9 year olds when i was 14 i felt like i was a late bloomer good ol times


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 20, 2010)

1st thing I ever smoked out of!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> 1st thing I ever smoked out of!


Me too. I've had some pretty shitty DIY pipes and bongs myself back in the day. 

I bought my 1st VW when I was 15 and my buddy and I would roll to Home Depot and True Value and fill our pockets with brass from the plumbing area so we could make pipes. I was driving, shoplifting and then smoking weed in the parking lot before driving back home and I didn't have a license yet, LOL. Good ol days...

I actually started smoking weed when I was 9 or 10 because I hung out with my older bro too much and he was into whatever drugs he could get his hands on. I quit for a few years but picked it back up in HS, quit again when my wife and I moved in together and now that I have my card I smoke again. I don't actually smoke very much, vape mostly. Edibles are my cryptonite though.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually I have a better one.

I was smoking a J when we gpt pulled over once in a G ride. Started sweating balls the second I heard the blip of the siren and gave it to dude in the back seat who ate the damn thing while it was still lit. My friend that was driving was cool as ice, confident like you said, and talked to the cop for a minute or two and we were on our way. He never asked for lic and reg or anything and couldn't see from where he was standing that there was no ignition, LOL. He just asked us if we were smoking pot and he said no. He said he thought he could smell pot while he was behind us and dude driving just says it must have been my Marlboro Light and laughed it off. The cop said ok and that was it.

Still can't believe I didn't shit myself.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 20, 2010)

Well fellas been hard at it today trying to get the hydro going. Im stuck  the clones are ready to get transplanted, this fucking hanna meter has got me all confused lol. 

I follwed the calibration instructions and it just aint doing what the manual says it should to calibrate. I opened up the ph buffer to try and set the ph range. The meter seems to be running a bit over what the solution packets call for. However its only by .20-30 pts of the whole number. Normal i dunno. 

Just want to be sure i have it configured correctly before mixing a 55 gallon batch of nutes. 

So looks like it will be tommorow before i make the tranplant. I did get all the air lines and airstones ran. 

Been fucking with the meter issue half the day away. I guess i need to do my homework a lil better first. 

 1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2010)

How do you mean it's not doing what the manual says? You put the probe in the 4.0 solution and use the included yellow screwdriver to dial it in. Rinse the probe and repeat the operation using the 7.0 solution. Meter should be ready after that. .2 and .3 points is significant, so you want to get your readings straight.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

The saga continues. So lastnite I ended up figuring out how to calibrate the Hanna meter. Got that done then filled the 55 gallon res. PH was reading way low. 3.10. I added ph up by the teaspoon and nothing. The mother fucking ph just wont raise even after adding what i thought was an excessive amount of ph up. 

Now as i added the ph up the ppm's start rising in the solution to 1500+ WTF is going on here. 

So at about 2am I gave up and shut the meter off to see if the mixture would settle overnite. 

Got back to work about 8 am and ph still sitting at 3.10. Ugghh this thing is really starting to piss me off haha. 

I tried a sample straight tap water with the probes in to see if it would change the ph and nothing. Now i dont know if this fucking thing is reading correctly or what. I recalibrated again using 7.01 and 4.01 buffer, The meter simply says ok and goes back to measuring mode. 

However after the last calibration the ph did adjust slightly up tp 3.89. I just dont trust the readings this thing is giving me. 

So i dumped a whole batch of h20 and started over from scratch. 

Now im getting ph readings around 4 and the ph up again aint doing shit. I decided to just go ahead and fill the dwc buckets. The ppms seem to be reading so i mixed in the Jacks classic nutes and calmag. 

I went by the recipe on both bottles at 1/4 stregth. So to 55 gallons = 1 cup of calmag plus, 4.75 tablespoons of JC 20-20-20. this mix brings in a ppm of around 300. A good starting point for veg i think. 

Ph was reading 4.01-3.98 so fuck it, Fillin these bitches up. 




Regular tap water reading.


Res draining in to DWC garden


Im missing my soil 

lol no worries ill get er down. 


Pumps all hooked and ready to rock. 


after a few hours of head scratching voila. Ph is still fuct. I fugure it should rise overnite as the plants feed. Well see. Im having my bro bring me over another ph meter to check the accuracy of mine. 

Anywhows the plants. the left 3 front to back are Headband, Middle 9 Dog Kush, And far rt 3 Blue Widow. 

I have a backup set of clones on stand by incase i fuck these up  

We shall see how the fair tonite.  1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2010)

ohhh, it's one of those auto-calibrating ones where you hold down the mod button to get into calibration mode. It's a good idea to check it against another meter. You won't miss soil. Your setup looks spectacular.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks shnkrmn. What i dont get is that the meter says its calibrated according to the buffer solution, Yet when i add ph up it does nothing??? I dont get it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, first off the tap water cannot possibly be 3.1 PH to start with. It would burn your mouth if you drank it at that PH.

So, if I understand correctly there is some issue with your PH meter.

Water out of the tap should be 6.5-8.0 or at least between 5.0-8.0.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree. For once, blame the tool  You KNOW you are changing the PH, so no change on the meter says the meter is defective (you DID take the cap off the probe, right? Just checking.)


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 21, 2010)

Something has to be going on with your meter for sure. I mixed up nutes in 5 gallon batches sometimes I have to add as much as 15ml of PH Up. Just saying it might take a little bit to make the ph rise or lower depending what you need.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, first off the tap water cannot possibly be 3.1 PH to start with. It would burn your mouth if you drank it at that PH.
> 
> So, if I understand correctly there is some issue with your PH meter.
> 
> Water out of the tap should be 6.5-8.0 or at least between 5.0-8.0.


Yeah i know it cant be?? First cuple tap tests were reading in the high 8's. Thats before i calibrated it. I must have fuct it up somwhere sheesh. Or got a bunk meter? 



shnkrmn said:


> I agree. For once, blame the tool  You KNOW you are changing the PH, so no change on the meter says the meter is defective (you DID take the cap off the probe, right? Just checking.)


Yes took the jimmy hat off shnkrmn. I dont know man it reads any other change just fine. But when i turn it off for awhile and back on again it will start out high 6s and go down from there almost like its going to a set point or something. I really dont know im ???? mind boggled. Going to contact hanna and see wtf the deal is. For know im going to pick up some paper litmus strips and use that to ph. 





GreenBuddha619 said:


> Something has to be going on with your meter for sure. I mixed up nutes in 5 gallon batches sometimes I have to add as much as 15ml of PH Up. Just saying it might take a little bit to make the ph rise or lower depending what you need.


Could be the ph up is bunk too?? ph down made dramatic changes before i calibrated. I may have fried the probe?? Ughh this is killing me haha, 

I have been feeding my plants to date with the same tap water and getting great results. So im not overly concerned, And last check just 5 min ago the plants are loving it in the garden. Root growth lol right before me eyes no bullshit. I put them in a few hours ago none had roots coming out off the net pots. All DO !!!! NOW  good deal 

Now i am feeding nutes that are not commoly used in a hydroponic setup. Jacks Classic 20-20-20. It used by local florist and sweared by by some. Very cheap to buy and a premium product. It is a chemical based nutrient and designed for plants to readilly uptake the nutes within. To my understanding it lacks calmag or it would pass as a hydro nute. Hence the calmag plus in the diet. 

This is going to be a feeling game for awhile till I get the rains on the EC or PPM. I dont know which is better. 

Anyways going to rock it out win or lose. We shall see my friends



1BMM


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would go back and carefully read and follow the calibration instructions. Look for something that you didnt read or understand before.

Typically you use 2 solutions of ph 4.0 and 7.0 to calibrate a good meter. There are other more basic 1 solution tests for other meters.

If you still have problems you may want to return the meter to the store for replacement.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep think im going to contact hanna and get some tech support. In the mean time I picked up a ph test kit at the local pet store and checked my tap waters ph first. The kit i got only ranges from 6 to 7.5 my tap was over the 7.5 im sure. Now that i think of it when i first started playing with the meter before i calibrated ( or more like fucked it up) the meter the tap was reading in the high 8's. 

Needless to say the plants are sitting in the high ph solution. Im going to let them sit for a few days till they get some roots before pumping the mix out and adjusting. Ive been cloning in the same tap water for a few years and done a ok so far. I know they probaably arent getting all the nutes at the range of the ph so i will be adjusting very soon.

I let them go all day under the 2 600 MH a few look a lil droopy. I think they just may be a lil shocked from the sudden eviro change. Temps got up to 85 to day which is about the highest im comfortable growing in. 

Ill keep yall posted. Peace 1BMM


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

I was just wondering, how tall do you expect your ladies to get? When I have some extra money I want to try a 5 gallon DWC set up but every time I see those buckets they look like they might be too tall for my tent....


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 23, 2010)

How's the ph working out? Get anything accomplished by talking to Hanna tech support over the phone/net? Did you get your buddy to loan you a tester that works? I bought mine off ebay for like $25 seems to be working ok but took like 2 weeks to get and I had some issues with ph burn on my babies. Definately something they can recover from if you get it fixed quick enough!

I use mad farmer ph up & down liquid cost me like $10 a bottle of each. Like I said sometimes takes me like 15 mls per 5 gallons to get it to around 5.8 so definitely check the ph up & down you are using with some reg h2o and then add each testing with a reliable ph meter to see if they both are good. Don't want those babies to burn!!! 

Hopefully everything is working out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I was just wondering, how tall do you expect your ladies to get? When I have some extra money I want to try a 5 gallon DWC set up but every time I see those buckets they look like they might be too tall for my tent....


Well baja i dont expect them to get more than a few feet tall as im going to strech a screen across the canopy and weave the new shoots in and out till i got a scrog. Then switch to 12/12. Height issue not a problem with this method. 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> How's the ph working out? Get anything accomplished by talking to Hanna tech support over the phone/net? Did you get your buddy to loan you a tester that works? I bought mine off ebay for like $25 seems to be working ok but took like 2 weeks to get and I had some issues with ph burn on my babies. Definately something they can recover from if you get it fixed quick enough!
> 
> I use mad farmer ph up & down liquid cost me like $10 a bottle of each. Like I said sometimes takes me like 15 mls per 5 gallons to get it to around 5.8 so definitely check the ph up & down you are using with some reg h2o and then add each testing with a reliable ph meter to see if they both are good. Don't want those babies to burn!!!
> 
> Hopefully everything is working out.


With my limited time im getting things done. Today im going to pump out the buckets and adjust the ph and PPM. Will let yee know. Peace.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been following this thread and a couple others thare doing scrog soz I can maybe learn something. I want to see about putting a screen up along one wall in my vert room but I see soo many different methods and screen types it get's a bit confusing as to what will work the best.

Have you done a scrog before? What will you be using for your screen?

I was thinking of either using some mesh that's made for stucco (metal lath or also called chicken wire) or putting together a wood frame and weaving some string or ribbon across it to make a grid. What are you're thought's bro, advantages and disadvantages of each?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope never done a scrog myself. I have some ideas for a screen but have not decided just yet. a few weeks to go before ill be needing to put one in. 

I dont know if id go with the stucco screen. Thats a bit small hole size i think. A 2" X 2" grid screen will work ideal me tinks.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 23, 2010)

i was a bit wary about using the chicken mesh for the scrog screen as i was thinking about the stem growing into it as it was quite thin and theres some forces in play with my screens. just a thought.

hope ur good bmm, glad 2 see the setup working  i'm sure u'll crack the ec/ph with a bit of time bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well i think i may have gotten to the bottom of the meter issue. I called hanna tech support and they seem to think ive fried the ph probe. Apparently your not suppose to completly submerge the probes in the solution and nowhere in the instructions does it say not to. 

So the friendly guy at hanna agreed to send me a new probe free of charge  Now thats pretty cool of him. He also told me that the meter will not read correctly in the presence of a powed on digital ballast which is a bit of a bitch but not the end of the world. I will simply just have to check my readings at lights out. Cool hope this new probe does the trick.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

I just have to make something for a screen, I dunno. Another option I was looking at was using welded wire mesh from Home Depot. It's a sheet of mesh that is 42"X84" and has 6" spacing so there'd be 6" square holes to work with. They're only $7-8 per sheet.

I needed some stuff to tie my plants back to keep them from growing into the cooltube and also to keep them from falling over when the ptos get light and while I picking it up I saw this stuff that's a string trellis. I haven't opened it up yet to see what the spacing is but it's basically a net that's made for supporting vines and training plants. It was only a couple bucks so I bought it to check it out. 

Glad to hear you're getting the meter handled.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Netting trellis alright. Im going to have to look for one myself here soon. Is it a plastic type trellis Dez?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a nylon net, basically. I opened it up, spread it out in my living room and measured it all out. It's a 5'X8' net made of nylon string and when it's pulled tight the openings end up being just short of 6"x6". It was at Home Depot in their outside garden area where they have the wood and metal ones and the plant ties and stuff, $3.97.

I think I'm going to give it a shot and if it fails, oh well. It seems pretty strong though so I think if it's pulled tight it will work pretty good.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ohh im sure that should work well Dez. I dont have a home depot where im at but lowes usally has all the same shizznit just dif name brands. Sounds like good dimensions too. Youll have to throw up a pic when you get it hung up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well folks got the garden drained back to the main res and ph adjusted. Man did the water need it. It was reading way high on the scale. I cant believe how well my soil plants handled that high of ph and still put out some killer nugs. ???? 

It was a pain as gravity although ver very very cheap  Is Sloooooowwww. Fuck man. Took me forever it seemed to pump dry adjust and flod back. Going to look into a couple low pressure pumps to automate the process sos i dont have to sit and babysit. 

the pump i have now is to powerful to run for more than 30 seconds before sucking dry the controller bucket. 

All in all a easy process to automate. Just gotta find the right pumps. Have it set to a time off day that i can be available to check the ph ec/ppm top off and wam bam thankyou mam. send it all back into the garden at the desired or optimal nutrient levels. 

Messed around with the bunk hanna meter somemore tonite and at first i think it was reading ok. Then went into fuckup mode after a few dif solutions. The trusty ole aquarium ph tester saved the day today at just $2.54. Sheesh the petstore has half the shit that a hydro store sells. Like ph up down conditioners. Hydroton. Carbon. A good thing to knwo if ever needed in a pinch. So enough of the finger jaw, Heres some pics. 





Add some ph down.


It took alot of ph down to get to this level on the aqua tester scale. Shit smells like sombody farted pppfff haha. Worried that the amount i put in will harm the yins. 





All the yins back in there homes all cozy in the ph correct nutrient bath. Hopefully they start eating now. 



A couple of the veg cab

Soil Heabands & dogs. Im thinking for my first run in this setup i may just get the clones rooted good in the netpots and flip 12/12 sog style. Mainly becasue im finding i have to get in the buckets to help along the slow flooding process and flip the airstones back upright. 

I dunno well see how well they do tonite and if i can sustain the mix without peeling lids off. Plus i needs me weeds running low. Ill be flowering the headbands and dogs that are in soil along side the hydro. Thats the plan.  1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I am sure once you get the hydro thing sorted your hassles will be behind you bru....looking at your pumps and equipment just makes my mind boggle. We use to do hydro with one simple pump, and an air stone, haha. Shelf tray set up and just flood the shelf and the nutes went into the tray below, pumped back up again and floodded the shelf again...just ran continuously......the good old days before internet. haha.

Have a good one old parts,

DST


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good see you sorta got the PH worked out. Everything else is looking tits! So 1BMM you have a local hydro store? Why don't you take the Hanna to them and have them calibrate it and see what they can make of it (broken or not) Guy at my local hydro store seems like every time I cruise in they always have the solutions out testing a Hanna meter for someone. Probably have a guy from Hanna as a fulltime rep/employee testing them! haha


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like a really clean setup, the gravity return would drive me nuts though waiting
a long time. You could always hook an inline pump up to you control res, and make it 
constantly recirculating which could help you have a more constant control of your ph
as you can just add a bit of up or down to your control res and it will circulate it around
in a matter of minutes. 

Just curious but why did you strap the hosing to the ground with screws and those metal
brackets?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Netting trellis alright. Im going to have to look for one myself here soon. Is it a plastic type trellis Dez?


my screens are plastic trellis in a roll from the garden store 

glad 2 see everything looking and sounding sweet in the cave at last bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the visit guys. Going to be having a gang of my family over today for turkey day. Wife made up some canna carrot cake for the party. I tried a few out lastnite and they fekkin wrecked me. 


MMMM MMM good. Cant wait to trick a few of my fam and get em ripped hahaha. 

Happy Thanksgiving All.  1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 25, 2010)

cake looks bomb masonman. i wouldnt mind being one of your fam members for a day


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

love carrot cake 2, looks good. have a good holiday u guys


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning fellas. Damn what a blurr of a day thanksgiving was. Started drinking beer way early in the day and smoking up a bunch of blueberry Headband my bro gifted to me. I did get my dad to eat a couple of carrot cakes hehe. He knew there was weed in then after the first bite but ate them anyways lol. He passed from the stone. Guess it knocked him out lol. 

All in all a fun day. Need to check on my plants.  1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun day bru.....and a nice cake to boot.

Hope the ladies are all well. I smoked a J of DOG earlier as a tester and its bloody georgous!

Have a good weekend bru.

Peace, DST

p.s i put up a pic of a TW for ya...shite pic due to cam, will get a better on eup soon.





1badmasonman said:


> Morning fellas. Damn what a blurr of a day thanksgiving was. Started drinking beer way early in the day and smoking up a bunch of blueberry Headband my bro gifted to me. I did get my dad to eat a couple of carrot cakes hehe. He knew there was weed in then after the first bite but ate them anyways lol. He passed from the stone. Guess it knocked him out lol.
> 
> All in all a fun day. Need to check on my plants.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds like a fun day bru.....and a nice cake to boot.
> 
> Hope the ladies are all well. I smoked a J of DOG earlier as a tester and its bloody georgous!
> 
> ...


Hey DST my bru.. Yes it was a quite interesting day lol. Lots of sceptical looks once the cat was out of the bag on the carrot cake 

Ill be right over to check out that TW D  

Just checked on the ladies and sadly 2 of the headband clones heavent taken well to the dwc. Good thing i got a backup set.  

Roots seem to be sloooooowly working there way through the hydroton and in to the res buckets. Even noticed a bit of vertical growth from the dogs and blue widows. So im feeling confident that my experimental nute diet is doing what i intended. Thats a nice piece of mind. I do have Foxfarms and dutchmasters on standby though. Overall all is well in the cave. Temps are stable ph is stable smell issue is nil.  couldnt be happier. 

Im still thinking for this first full run im going to flip 12/12 without scrogging. I have a load of soil plants that im going to flower at the same time fit in between the dwc buckets. So you could technically say it will be a sog but just for this grow. I have a feeling im going to get in a glitch with this setup somewhere so im going for the safe ground for the dry run. 

Ill throw out some pics when i have something to show.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Res change today peeps. Ive been sitting watching for the roots to grow like they do in my cloner and they just aint macking like they do in the cloner. Hmmm, Decided this morning im going to dump the nute batch and remix with plain water and a lil FF tigerbloom. That mix alone has produced excellent results in my cloner without phing or nothing. I think that i probably put them in the hydro a bit to soon but they should make it. 

Since the res change new white root growth is evident and i think all is on track now. Hanna meter still fuct. I dont trust it now, so ive opted for cheap easy locally bought ph strips and calculating the feed on a low percentage of what the bottle recommends. Id really like to have the luxery of knowing by the push of a button like i tought i was going to be, but shit happens. I fuct the meter without even knowing it hehe. so sending it back for a replacement and hopefully a acurate one. 

Nothing really to show off at the moment. Soil headbands are rally getting bushy. Very beautiful plants and smell fantastic. Dogs are trucking along aswell. like a bru of mine said they have some of the best parts from the mother/father which in this case a nice beefy structure and huge fan leaves. Nice branching and very sturdy plants. 

I have plucked a few pre nanners no biggy. Im quite keen on spotting them after a few under me belt. All have show pistils and the manly days i think are behind these 2 strains under my care. Ive managed to keep them gorgeously green to this point which is an acheivement for me. Alot of people seem to think a plant needs to be feed massive doses of nutes to get them ticking when actually its quite the oppsosite. Yes plants do need nutes but go easy folks. Youll know when they arent getting enough by signs of def. Which IMHO is easier to fix than sever nute burn. 

In the veg cab the grape apes timewarp and timewarp x romulan are coming right along. some bigger faster than others as im taking notes. Selection of the keepers is all inthe works the rest will get flowered along the hydro in just a few weeks if all goes as planned. 

A few pics tommorow for shits and giggles.  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like things are looking up bro.
At what ratio do you mix the tiger bloom in the cloner water?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Been adding at a 8th to 1/4 of the recommended dose on the bottle per gallon. I also have some of the cleanest water in the us even though the ph of it is high. Maybe in the water hehe. 

OHHH and to answer your re on the 600 for the canna carrot cake it was just a box mix with canna butter added with whipped cream cheese frosting mmmmm. 

Today the wife made some turtle brownies with caramel and wallnuts very stoney zzzzz in fried hehe.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Res change today peeps. Ive been sitting watching for the roots to grow like they do in my cloner and they just aint macking like they do in the cloner. Hmmm, Decided this morning im going to dump the nute batch and remix with plain water and a lil FF tigerbloom. That mix alone has produced excellent results in my cloner without phing or nothing. I think that i probably put them in the hydro a bit to soon but they should make it.
> 
> Since the res change new white root growth is evident and i think all is on track now. Hanna meter still fuct. I dont trust it now, so ive opted for cheap easy locally bought ph strips and calculating the feed on a low percentage of what the bottle recommends. Id really like to have the luxery of knowing by the push of a button like i tought i was going to be, but shit happens. I fuct the meter without even knowing it hehe. so sending it back for a replacement and hopefully a acurate one.
> 
> ...



thats the best way 2 do it imo work from the bottom up with week nutes building up. u'll soon be able to spot what the plant wants at various times in the cycle (well thats the theory any way lol)


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful room....sorry....I meant cave. I like the strains ya have. Headband is one that I'd like to grow.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks ted. Havent had a finished run with the headband yet but im real eager too. Ive seen the finished product and it looks REALLY fkn good. cant wait to get a taste hehe.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Right, every thread I look at (especially the 600) someone is making cakes....ffs I need to get the wife told (she's the baker in the house - I cook everything else)....this lack of cakes is not acceptable in the DST household, hahaha. Have a good week pal....try not to put on too many calories!!

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 29, 2010)

Same to you DST. Im loving the edibles for my joint pains. Man they really take the edge off after a brutal day on the jobsite hehe. LOL lack of cakes=Unacceptable. peace bru


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

A. i wish i could bake. 
B. i wish i had a girl who could bake, well a girl would be a start i suppose lol.

i've got a few books gonna give it a go maby with some cannabutter, dont know if i got the balls to make it at my house, its supposed 2 stink aint it?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> A. i wish i could bake.
> B. i wish i had a girl who could bake, well a girl would be a start i suppose lol.
> 
> i've got a few books gonna give it a go maby with some cannabutter, dont know if i got the balls to make it at my house, *its supposed 2 stink aint it*?


It stinks a lot while simmering.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah the butter process smells loudly from what my cuzzo told me. He made my butter this round as ive been way to busy. good ventilationd he says and a few good inscents and all is good.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well peeps todays look into the cave is nothing to brag of. Something is hindering my root development withing the hydro dwc. I think the buckets may be getting to cold at night even with the lights on. Going to prop them off the floor tommorow on some insualtion foam and see from there. the roots are getting a red coating which i believe is from the hydroton particles. 

Going to have to drain out the sytem again and flush clean the whole works to get the gunk from the grow media out. On a happy note ive got down the flood drain process with the use of a small pump so it now drains the garden in a matter of minutes to the main res. Make adjustments and pumps back to the garden in just a few minutes.  the trials off learning this method of growing hehe.It all in fun.

 1BMM


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 29, 2010)

The butter wreaks just like it tastes, at first it's wonderful but begins to kinda get disgusting.
My wife wont let me cook it in our house anymore as she felt it left a "tinge" on the last house.

What temps are your buckets at night? I run my buckets at 61* and have no issues at all and 
my roots are very white. Not sure what temps your seeing but before you go to all that hassle
you should def make sure it's not something else? What kind of "gunk" are you having build up?
Do you know what your nute temps are during lights on?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input disposition. Temps are in ideal range during lights on. The only thing i can figure is that the buckets are getting a bit chill at late night, all in all the plants are hea;thy and alive they just aint popping roots like im used to seeing. 

It could also be the glue that i used to seal all the plumbing connections to the buckets. Going to flush out the whole works again today and clean the system out really good and start over. Shit man i hate saying that but thats what ive gotta do i think. 

Ive decided that im def going to grow some soil plants alongside the hydro alteast for this grow till i get a better handle on the whole thing. Sos sog it is instead of scrog hehe.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2010)

I had a problem with silicone hurting the plants before in DWC. After getting too excited about a broken root on my first DWC attempt and abandoning it, I did a single plant in a 2gal bucket and the silicone I used to hold the airstone to the bottom didn't fully cure before I put water in there and tried to grow a plant. it started off okay but slow for hydro and then the plant started looking funny and the growth got really stunted. I wasn't sure what was going on so asked around and dude from the hydro shop asked me if there was any silicone in the setup. Then he asked me if I let it fully cure so I checked and sure enough the silicone was still like a putty on the bottom of the stone and bucket. I moved the plant to a new bucket that had the stone just sitting in there by itself and the plant came back after only about a week.

Might check that out, or your glue. like you said.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

ayy Dez my man. I used this stuff called gorilla glue which i a convinced is a the culprit. I noticed with last night on root inspection that all my new root growth is rotting. 

Anyways heres my post from the 600 which explains all. 

Well peeps ive been battling my first ever encounter of root rot. All my plants in the hydro dwc are thankfully makin a rapid recovery tonite thanks to good ole H202 and h20 hehe. I didnt rinse the hydroton before planting either which i regreted almost immediatley What a dumbsky lol. Well after a few hundred gallons off precious water  and feeling like a  lol the plants are now slime free and popping some fresh clean white root growth. Sos back on track but very much missing/regretting switching up from soil. Ohh wells it all in fun and hobby anyways lol. 

A few pics from the cave. 


Blue widow branch off the mother finally popping through the hydroton  Most all the clones in here are rooting through nicely. 


The roor rot didnt realy show any floiar signs other than ZERO growth. Not a fkn millimeter in a week or better.


Headbands whatching over the recovering yins.


Such caring mothers


The lil seedlings showing whos the go getters of the lot. All started at the same time. Seems theres a few standouts already. In here the Timewarp Grape ape and Timewarp X Romulan. Im thinking im going to repot these seedlings and position them in between the dwc buckets and veg side by side for a week or 2. Take a clone from the keepers and flower the whole room. 


And a batch off backup cuts rooted and healthy likely going into soil now going to fill this cave slap full and get some buds going again. 

Goodnight 

1BMM


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good man! Why I went to coco from DWC too much work for me heh!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet...I have neglected to take any pics of the roots on my autos but mean to,I promise I do, haha.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad you got things back on track. Well Masonman, I guess if you didn't try these things then you wouldn't satisfy your natural inquisitiveness, lol. Perhaps in the end you will be saying, why the fek did I ever do soil??? 

Have a good weekend lad,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

sweet bro hope thats the last of ur troubles


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 5, 2010)

Makin some hash ohh yeah..

*




*




Letting the mix settle. Think i may have mixed the ice and water a bit to much??? Well see in the morning 

A few of the filling up cave.




Changed out the res today and back to feeding nutes in the hydro. My Timewarp, Timewarp X Romulan & Grape Ape seedlings got repotted today and im gonna veg everyhthing for 2 weeks take a few cuts from the keepers and flower. Cant wait for some of me own buds again. 

 1BMM​


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck with the hash bru!!!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's cool you're mixing it up with your medium. I want to have a few soil plants for my personal stash. it's better


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 6, 2010)

hope the hash turns out bomb, im sure it will


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Well actually it did turn out bomb Mcp. Just wasn't much there lol. I think i fuct up some where.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had mixed results with the amount of ice I used. I find that the more
ice the better. My theory is just that the colder the trichs are the easier
they break off. Looks like you used quite a bit but it's hard to tell, when I'm 
mixing at first it's god damn hard, but steadily it begins to melt and get a bit
easier. Just my .02


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

I did use alot of ice D84. I think i just missed alot of the goods strainin it out. Actually i let it all settle overnight and siphoned off the standing water then strained the rest through some coffee filters. The skuff was old and could have just been not as full of trichs as i thought. Any how im not mad haha. I still got me a nice lil chunk but it will be gone in a few hours  Ging to roll up a nice spliff and get right.  1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

hey bro, clones looking healthy so far in the dwc, any close up shots? sweet on the replacement probe for ur hanna as well hopefully things will start rocking soon bro ;0)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Ayy las yep things are starting to get there mojo on. The clones have started to grow and the secondary shoots are macking. I havent been down to the cave yet today. But ill get some pics up here a bit later when the lights go out. 

Thanks for coming by everybody 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 7, 2010)

Well folks ive fianlly gotten my ph probe replacement. I think ive got the root rot issue behind me and all is well. 

I calibrated the hanna meter sucessfuly for the first time since i got it and im confident its reading correctly. 

I first did a ph test on my tep water which ive done already but not with pinpoint accuracy of a ph probe. Tap water is reading 8.9ish so that would explain why the palnts from previous grows seemed to show deficient signs regardless of the care i gave them. The ph was simply locking out nutrients available to the plants. So with this new understanding in mind im feeling really good about getting a good first run in the hydro setup.

Because im a newb at hydro and still learning soil i decided to do a half soil half hydro grow for this run. Ive added all my seedlings to the veg area under 2 600 MH. 

So now i have a good variety going and a sog i guess you could say. 

Currently in veg. Dog Kush, Headband, & Blue Widow all in hydro. In soil I have Timewarp, Timewarp X Romulan & Grape Ape. 

Things should really start filling out now. Just got to raise my humidity levels and the grow space will be in ideal conditions. 

So withoud further Jaw. Heres a few pics. Enjoy


Blue widow


Dog Kush woof woof.


Headband

A total of 15 plants in hydro. 

A few soil pics.


A couple healthy Headbands.


Timewarp


Its a full house 


Heres a look at my DIY controller unit which pumps the nutes from the dwc buckets back to the main res for adjustments. And when i need to flood back i can simply switch the pumps around and pump the res contents into the dwc garden. This pumps save alot of time over lettin gravity do its thing. 


So here ive pumped all the nutes into the main res to check the vitals. 


After adding a few tbls of ph down and voila. 


Nute mix is spot on for veg. Im using Jack's Classic 20-20-20 and calmag only as an experimental diet. Jc is not a hydro nute as it lacks the calcium magnese hence the addiitive of calmag. Seems to be working its mojo so far. 




Woo hoo cant wait to get these babies budding. 

Well im off to surgery  fuck me, got to get maxilofacial surgery to correct some impacted teeth from a bad car accident i was in a few years ago.. Not looking forward to it. 

Aiggt got to go.  1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery man. And don't come back all doped up on painkillers and do something stupid with your great looking grow! there's nothing in the world that gives me stupider ideas and the inclination to act on them than post-surgery painkillers 

I'm very curious to see how Jack's is going to work out in hydro. Don't know of anybody who's done that.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery masonman. The grow looks stellar, very nice, you should be proud.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice setup,


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Whatever maxilofacial surgery is it sounds nae nice bru. Hope yer alright! Everything is on point, looking forward to seeing the cave in overdrive!!

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

bro good luck with the op.

all things looking lovely and healthy in the dwc


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery man.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 7, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Good luck with the surgery man. And don't come back all doped up on painkillers and do something stupid with your great looking grow! there's nothing in the world that gives me stupider ideas and the inclination to act on them than post-surgery painkillers
> 
> I'm very curious to see how Jack's is going to work out in hydro. Don't know of anybody who's done that.


Ahh haha yes the painkillers do give ya a warm fuzzy and a bit off a energetic brain storm lol. Im in far to much agony to act on any thoughts at this time hehe. 

Im also of the understanding that no one has ever grown hydro with jc nutes. Atleast not all the way through. But Jc is supposed to be premium grade chemical nutes. Designed to be ready for uptake without having to be broken down first. The only downside is the nute lacks calmag, And im not really sure how much to add to the mix yet. I just checked the plants and the calmag i think is whats turning my roots reddish colored. WTF. It dont seem to be harming anything but im baffled. we shall see how this goes shnkrmn thanks for the visit.



Heads Up said:


> Good luck with the surgery masonman. The grow looks stellar, very nice, you should be proud.


Thanks Headsup so far so good



MuntantLizzard said:


> Nice setup,


Thanks Mutant



DST said:


> Whatever maxilofacial surgery is it sounds nae nice bru. Hope yer alright! Everything is on point, looking forward to seeing the cave in overdrive!!
> 
> DST


Nae nice is right DST. Maxillofacial is like your upper palet of your mouth. Ive had a lump growing up there for a year or better and finally got insurance to get the operation, it sucked. Glad its over with. Thanks for coming by D.



las fingerez said:


> bro good luck with the op.
> 
> all things looking lovely and healthy in the dwc


Yep seems all is well now las. Thanks for helping me along bro. 

Now the boring veg phase lol. A couple of weeks till 12/12 ill post a couple pics along the way. Thanks everbody for the support. Going to go kick it in the 600's peace 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2010)

Fucking AWESOME. LOVE the setup bro. Can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice 1BMM glad to see you the PH meter all worked out. I don't know about the Cal-Mag turning your roots red? The Cal-Mag I have sorta looks like lemon juice or when you let all the ice in a soda melt and you get that really like brown water mix. I think you said earlier that you didn't wash you hydroton...When I was doing DWC to start I had to run under water in a pasta strainer in the bathtub for like 30 mins to get it all the clay out shaking few times and flipping the top to the bottom.

Everything is looking awesome though!


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 8, 2010)

great update masonman. i like the plants with the big fat indica leafs, i just love the way they look very cool. glad every thing is up and running smoothly now.
good luck with the surgery.


----------



## WWShadow (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't remember who told me but they said JC's would do fine in hydro just gotta add cal & mag. I haven't tried it yet thought so...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 8, 2010)

well stay tuned shadow thats what im growing with bro.


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Dec 9, 2010)

I have had my eye on this for a long time. Im glad your set up is up and running. It looks awesome Im sure you are going to get amazing results. 

+rep for the impressive innovation


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 9, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Nice 1BMM glad to see you the PH meter all worked out. I don't know about the Cal-Mag turning your roots red? The Cal-Mag I have sorta looks like lemon juice or when you let all the ice in a soda melt and you get that really like brown water mix. I think you said earlier that you didn't wash you hydroton...When I was doing DWC to start I had to run under water in a pasta strainer in the bathtub for like 30 mins to get it all the clay out shaking few times and flipping the top to the bottom.
> 
> Everything is looking awesome though!


I am inclined to agree. I was flipping through my books the other day and one of the things mentioned was to wash your hydroton before using. It's 5ml per gallon for soil, maybe start with 3ml per gallon for hydro? Glad you made it through your surgery my friend.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 9, 2010)

LarryTheStoner said:


> I have had my eye on this for a long time. Im glad your set up is up and running. It looks awesome Im sure you are going to get amazing results.
> 
> +rep for the impressive innovation


Thanks Larry glad youve enjoyed the read thus far.



Heads Up said:


> I am inclined to agree. I was flipping through my books the other day and one of the things mentioned was to wash your hydroton before using. It's 5ml per gallon for soil, maybe start with 3ml per gallon for hydro? Glad you made it through your surgery my friend.


Ayy headsup may man, yeah im a dumbass I jumped the gun and planted before pre rinsing the hydroton

Surgey went well. My face looks like someone beat the brakes off me lol. But im feeling much better. Got out and went snowboarding today im getting quite good at it with my old ass hehe. 

well anyways after flushing 3 times now my roots are exploding with growth. Next time i will def powerwash all hydroton. Sheesh that shit is hard to get out of the system. 

Anyways got that mess behind me, man these suckers are taking off too.. In just the last 2 day the hydro clones have doubled in root mass and gained a few inches in height. I super cropped all the dogs as they tend to be a bit stretchy. 

Ive got more clones im going to add in the mix lol. I dont know where the fk im going to put them but ive got 15 more rooted that i cant just throw away.  I guess they will be sideliners and see if they produce any bud. 

Now that im thinking for the first time today  the timewarp strain i have going is from reg beans so i will have some males and therfore have room for the female clones  im going to go smoke a joint on that note.  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad the surgery went well.

I posted a problem I'm having in the 600, think you could give me your opinion when you get a chance? Seems like your'e having good luck with the clones so maybe you can shed some light on my problem.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

Just doing the rounds 1BMM, wishing you and ytours a good weekend. Good vibes from over here!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks D. In revovery mode today lol. Went and got all kinds of shit faced lastnight for my lil sis B-day. Its almost 9pm the next day and my head is still pounding lol. Thanks for the good vibes bru. 


Well i did just go and check the grow out and holy SHIT. the hydro plants are growing like a motherfucker  they have nearly doulbled in size in the last 3 days. I think ive got the handle on the setup now. At anyrate the Dogs are growing the most rapidly. I did suppercrop them but they sttod right back up again lol. I think im going to top them all tommorow in an attempt to bush them out a bit. 

Shit at this rate i may go 12/12 by end of next week. Ill get some pics up tommorow after the lil munkie behind my eyeballs quites pounding hehe. 

 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds like your getting it all sorted out for the best. glad the plants are growing quickly


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 12, 2010)

hey bmm it's been a while, been taking a rui vacation. I'm happy to see that your cave is in full swing, I've been waiting to see her all filled up!! Well I'm subd! should be a good one! If ya don't mind I've got a new journal as well if you wouldn't mind checking it out.. Peace bud


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey MT glad to see you back at it old pal. Ill def be stopping by your thread. Thanks for coming by.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 12, 2010)

A few pics from the vegging ladies. 




Dogs snapping the fuck out in the last few days.


Filling out quickly now peeps.



1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a canopy to jump into lad!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

still looking good bro, how many more weeks till u flip the switch? how are u getting on with the ec/ph now bro?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like it's going to be a canopy to jump into lad!!


A comfy green cloud of bliss hehe. 



las fingerez said:


> still looking good bro, how many more weeks till u flip the switch? how are u getting on with the ec/ph now bro?


Doing real good las. Ive got a solid handle on the whole deal now i think. I did have some filthy root issues but concured that. Things couldnt be better


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

good on ya bro, i'm rooting for ya - sorry about the pun lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

I went out today and picked up this new humidifier 










*Idylis 2.5-Gallon Ultrasonic Humidifier *

$69.98

My humidity has been way low and to some extent effecting the plants. Im hoping this lil badass takes up the slack we shall see.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

Duh haha sorry las i was so zoned out i ignored your first ? lol. Im hoping to flip soon bro in a week or so. The headbands are a lil behind the rest of the ladies. Hopefully theyll gain some height in the next week or maybe 2. Just want a good solid sea of green with no lacking spots. 

Time for another joint i think Got to get right.  1BMM


----------



## duchieman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey BMM. I've been following your thread and loving your enthusiasm. You really jumped in with both feet here and you've dealt with some real bumps in the road, but looks like your off now! Don't know if I'd ever go that way of growing but if I do I'll sure have some useful information here to use. Thanks for putting in the time to share. 

Duchie


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey 1BMM, I saw a double length cool tube the other day in the shop, forgot to ask how much it was though!!! Looks sweet though. Wouldn't mind one actually! Xmas is going to be a quiet one though, don't think I can add that to my Xmas list!

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw someone selling two of those on craigslist and thought about getting one but spent the money on the light rail and stuff instead.

EDIT: I went back through the listings and he wants $125 for two of them and they're 4' long 'Pyrex' tubes.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

My younger sibling from a different mother, how goes it? Like the humidifier and I need one, where did ya' get it? I learned my lesson from arjans haze, low humidity and sativa don't go together. The garden is looking very nice, congratulations. My dog is almost finished, I'm trying to wait until saturday to chop her but for some strange reason I don't think it's going to work out. It's cold here and will be cold all day, tonight and most of tomorrow. I might take her out of the room before the lights go on and stick her in a cooler spot in darkness for a couple of days, I just watered her last night so she should be good for two days.


----------



## TheJointProject (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up 1BMM!! Been lurkin in the shadows for a while here. looking good bro. gald to see the startup headaches are behind you.
Good luck with that Headband man. Just got some last week from a buddy and it rocked my world. LOVE IT!!! I'm sure you will too.
Anyways, I'm growing DWC as well. My second full hydro grow goin on right now. A little Northern Lights #5 x Arjin's Haze. The mother is in the flower chamber now and has about 2-3 weeks left before i pull her. The mom is in soil and all of her girls went into my DWC, I think that i read a while back that's your method as well. I agree, always keep momma in the dirt! anyways, good luck bro. swing by my thread if ya got a few. link is in the Sig


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 14, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Hey BMM. I've been following your thread and loving your enthusiasm. You really jumped in with both feet here and you've dealt with some real bumps in the road, but looks like your off now! Don't know if I'd ever go that way of growing but if I do I'll sure have some useful information here to use. Thanks for putting in the time to share.
> 
> Duchie


Thanks Duchie, Just trying to one up my last crop. I hate starting over its so fkn slooowww. haha. Hopefully i wont have to tear down my room again for awhile now that the citys work in my house is done. They actually had to replace a meter right in my veg cab hahaha. Fucking assholes hahaha. 



DST said:


> Hey 1BMM, I saw a double length cool tube the other day in the shop, forgot to ask how much it was though!!! Looks sweet though. Wouldn't mind one actually! Xmas is going to be a quiet one though, don't think I can add that to my Xmas list!
> 
> Peace, DST


Ahh yes DST. I have been actually looking for a bigger one than i have now but cant seem to find one. Only downside i think of a onepiece tube is no outlet for the powercord, well atleast with the one im using. May try it out vertical again next round. 

lol If you havent noticed i enjoy building my rooms as much as growing the herb hahaha. The better mouse trap 



Dezracer said:


> I saw someone selling two of those on craigslist and thought about getting one but spent the money on the light rail and stuff instead.
> 
> EDIT: I went back through the listings and he wants $125 for two of them and they're 4' long 'Pyrex' tubes.


Thats not a bad price Dez.



Heads Up said:


> My younger sibling from a different mother, how goes it? Like the humidifier and I need one, where did ya' get it? I learned my lesson from arjans haze, low humidity and sativa don't go together. The garden is looking very nice, congratulations. My dog is almost finished, I'm trying to wait until saturday to chop her but for some strange reason I don't think it's going to work out. It's cold here and will be cold all day, tonight and most of tomorrow. I might take her out of the room before the lights go on and stick her in a cooler spot in darkness for a couple of days, I just watered her last night so she should be good for two days.


Sounds good ole buddy. I think im in last place as far as the Dog race goes hahaha. Owe well ill have a whole litter of doggies soon hehe. 

As for the humidifier i found it at lowes. I just went in the cave to see if it needed water yet after running about 18 hours and shes still half full. Humidity is now in the 40-50% range and the plants seem to really love it. Worth every penny so far. 



TheJointProject said:


> What's up 1BMM!! Been lurkin in the shadows for a while here. looking good bro. gald to see the startup headaches are behind you.
> Good luck with that Headband man. Just got some last week from a buddy and it rocked my world. LOVE IT!!! I'm sure you will too.
> Anyways, I'm growing DWC as well. My second full hydro grow goin on right now. A little Northern Lights #5 x Arjin's Haze. The mother is in the flower chamber now and has about 2-3 weeks left before i pull her. The mom is in soil and all of her girls went into my DWC, I think that i read a while back that's your method as well. I agree, always keep momma in the dirt! anyways, good luck bro. swing by my thread if ya got a few. link is in the Sig


Thanks for posting TJP. Yep Im a total newb at hydro so until im a master ill be keeping my mothers in dirt. Its just plain easy. And im not quite over the hump yet. with my hydro problems.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 14, 2010)

Well peeps i just did a welfare check on my plants and the god damn brown root problem is back. I cant put my finger on what the hell is causing it. 

To deal with this problem ive been flusking out the entire system twice a week, and the last flush just a 2 days ago i dumped the entire 55 gal res. Then i filled it up with fresh clean water and 250 ml of hydrogen peroxide. I then flooded the dwc buckets full and let the roots get a good cleaning. I left the plants sit in the solution for about 6 hours and then drained out the whole works and discarded. 

Meanwhile in the main res i mixed up a new batch of nutes.

55 gallons of clean water.

250ml Calmag. 

6 tablespoons of Jacks Classic 20-20-20 

200ml hydrogen peroxide. 

PPM reading at 350

Adjust ph down to 5.8 let chlorine evaporate of and flooded into the dwc garden. 

This is not my pic but demonstrates what im dealing with. 







????? WFT is causing this. Going to do some more research i guess.  

 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it possible that jack's is the problem? As much as I liked the results from Jack's, I stopped using it in order to try to stop or at least reduce the 'burning' of the ends of the leaves from using chemical ferts. I wanted to try something with less chemical salts so I switched to botanicare's pro line of nutes. So far so good, not a single sign of salt buildup on the plants, no leaf burn of any sort. Just a thought.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do the browner roots have a funky smell to them?
What temps are your nutes at lights on and lights off?

Looks like root rot to me, but hard to tell for sure without more
details.

Dutch Master makes a product called Zone which is a root
zone conditioner. It basically kills off any bad growth in your
reservoir to help keep things clean. Only downside it kills off
any beneficials as well. There are other similar conditioners 
out there as well that can help.

You could also look into brewing your own beneficials which will
kill off that brown slime. There's a whole thread found here
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html
which is dedicated to brewing beneficials in very cheap fashion.
People seem to be having great success with his recipe. 

If your temps are 72 or higher you could look into cooling your nutes
one way or another, this will help prevent bad growth from forming as 
they have a much more difficult time thriving in lower temperatures.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

hey bro sorry 2 see the brown roots, have u heard of hydrozyme? i think thats the US equivalent of cannazyme (or u can get it over there), it will break down the rotting roots and turn it into sugars rather than pathogens. u cant use cannazyme with the h2o2 so i'd investigate if it can be used with the hygrozyme

cannazyme - http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/canna-cannazym-1-litre-1098-p.asp

hygrozyme - http://www.oasishydroponics.co.uk/product/Hygrozyme_107079

good luck my bro 


edit - whats ur water temps warm water can rot roots?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. Going to look into those products you guys mentioned. My water temps are always in the low to mid 60's so im pretty sure its not a heat issue. Its def root rot in its early stages. AGAIN grrr. Yeah Headsup it may verywell be the JC nutes. I do have some ff nutes i could use till flower. Then I have some small jugs of Dutchmasters gold flower A and B. Kinda bumbed though was really wanting the cheap JC nutes to show off their stuff. Could be the calmag too idk. 

Well see. Shit i guess for now i got to dump another 55 gal batch and go into root soak mode again with h202. My water bill is going to be gigantic this month lol. Ughh 

Ill let you all know how this thing comes out. 

Thanks


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

Dang, sorry to see that and I hope you get it resolved easily. I was contemplating trying something like what you've got in the new grow space and was going to see if I could get any more details (if there are any). It should either be a 3'x6' space or a 4'X8' space I think under the light rail that I need to fill depending on which light I hang from it. Still trying to get more info on the light rail so I know how far I can have it cycle and still get good results.

I like the growth rates and stuff of DWC but since the grow won't be at my house I'd like to have the piece of mind of a big res supplying all of the buckets instead of having to top off each 5gal bucket every day. Even with soil I seem to end up having to water pretty often and I'd like to avoid that if I can. May just end up going soil under the light rail for the first run but we'll see.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 15, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Going to look into those products you guys mentioned. My water temps are always in the low to mid 60's so im pretty sure its not a heat issue. Its def root rot in its early stages. AGAIN grrr. Yeah Headsup it may verywell be the JC nutes. I do have some ff nutes i could use till flower. Then I have some small jugs of Dutchmasters gold flower A and B. Kinda bumbed though was really wanting the cheap JC nutes to show off their stuff. Could be the calmag too idk.
> 
> Well see. Shit i guess for now i got to dump another 55 gal batch and go into root soak mode again with h202. My water bill is going to be gigantic this month lol. Ughh
> 
> ...


I feel with the Grrrr 1BMM! Why I ditched the DWC and went to Coco. I had similiar problem with the root rot but I don't think it was because I was using a nute that really mucky. When I rubbed my fingers in the roots it looked like used oil from your car but it smelled like soil. Mine was a dark blackish/brown color. If you are using a beneficial bacteria it can cause your roots to look like root rot. *Are you roots slimy?* *What does it smell like?...if it's like rot eggs it's root rot.* I used the H2O2 and it didn't take care of my problem it only hurt my plants and I used like 50% of what was recommened. I'm thinking it is your nutes...are they designed for hydro or soil from your previous grows? They can really muck up your system!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 15, 2010)

I've just chopped 3 Sogoudas in NFT from week 3-4 of flower i was fighting root rot with H2O2 it's a rite pain in the ass, check your ph every day and adjust as necessary, add H2O2 every day as it dissipates quickly lower your res temps high res temps allows the rot to breed quickly, i'm sorry to say but all the research i done said just chuck them out and start again and sterilise your equipment before you commence, the last 3 weeks i had very little in the way of new growth it will affect your yield big time my gear is drying now i'll let you know what i'm left with soon, good luck


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. It is def aggervating. My fkn soil plants are going to pass up the hydro and i started them 2 weeks after the hydro. huh well im determined to get this thing solved. 

A good bro of mine and ours from the 600 has offered me some Dutchmaster Zone. Im going to probably order some Dutcmaster Veg nutes and a few gallons of flower. 

I did check the vitals lastnight and the water temps have broken beyond the 70 degree mark. I have noway of cooling the setup and i really dont fkn want to have to. Id much rather just go back to soil than buy another expensive peice of equipment just to cool the water. grrr just not in the greatest of moods thismorn lol. 

On a happier note i got some tangerine dream and some blueberry headband from cali. going to go get a good head change in. peace


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't get discouraged, it takes time to learn, and the rewards are definitely there. 

Dutch Master Zone is a great product if you're not using and beneficials in your grow
which it doesn't appear you are. I would definitely recommend it to you as it makes
keeping your reservoir clean without much work/cost. 

If you don't mind putting in the work those brewing your own beneficials is really the
way to go. Not only will you kill off the bad, but you'll also get some great addatives
to your root zone which will help water/nute uptake.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 15, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> Don't get discouraged, it takes time to learn, and the rewards are definitely there.
> 
> Dutch Master Zone is a great product if you're not using and beneficials in your grow
> which it doesn't appear you are. I would definitely recommend it to you as it makes
> ...


Thanks Disposition. Woke up to complete madness this fine morning and its pretty much remained that way all day lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 15, 2010)

So the cat is out of the bag my loyal readers. Ive found the culprit!!!! my 4" exhaust fan slowly died on me over the last couple of days. Hence the rize in temps i just thought it was the humidifier making things all sticky. ??? I did notice that the room temps where gaining and then a howling noise/ wtf. I could not hear it in the grow room only upstairs. weird so i had a thought late lastnight that it vould be the lil 4" HTG fan finally croking out. 

And by god thats what it was. Shit that fan has been through some shit mwahahaa. Didnt smell burnt or nothing. Just glad there was no fire before i realized what the fuck was going on. So im chalking up this root issue to the solution temps in the buckets. 

Shit has been breaking down on me left and right but im not going to complain. No sir life is to damn good even with all the bad luck. 

For now ive cut off my 2 600 watters, I think until im certain the root issue with my Dogs Headbands & Blue widos is solved im going to veg under my floro hood. That will take care of the warming temps in my mini res's ( the buckets ) 

Placing an orer for a brand spanking new vortex 6 or i may just use my 8" vortex and order 2 8" cooltubes and eliminate a fan. Only downside there is all my concealed ducting is 4" and that would make a howling me thinks running the large 8" through???? decisions decisons. Thank god i still have a nice nug of my own trainwreck to help hash this out haha. off to work  1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Hope it works bro!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the support guys. It is def aggervating. My fkn soil plants are going to pass up the hydro and i started them 2 weeks after the hydro. huh well im determined to get this thing solved.
> 
> A good bro of mine and ours from the 600 has offered me some Dutchmaster Zone. Im going to probably order some Dutcmaster Veg nutes and a few gallons of flower.
> 
> ...


Damn nice I have been wanting to get my hands on some Tangerine Dream for past few months!! If it is anything like Blue Dream w/ a tangerine taste/smell it's going to BOMB!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

Good luck getting it all sorted my bru. I would think the temps explain things. And I am a beleiver in the dutchmaster zone (I think you remember I use DM all the way).


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jig you got a journal going at the moment?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

Not yet. Im hpoing to buy clones today. I usually start a journal before I get plants... this time im waiting till I know what strain im running. Ill let everyone know when its going on.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Not yet. Im hpoing to buy clones today. I usually start a journal before I get plants... this time im waiting till I know what strain im running. Ill let everyone know when its going on.


Sweet man can't wait to see some vertical madness! What are you thinking about? I picked up 3 new ones today and got 4 others going.

Speaking of strains....1BMM where did you get the Tangerine Dream? Did it come from South Cali? Hopefully you can fill me in on the info


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Good luck getting it all sorted my bru. I would think the temps explain things. And I am a beleiver in the dutchmaster zone (I think you remember I use DM all the way).


Indeed I do Jig. lol im just remembering the time last year when you helped me sort out how much DM id need to do this grow. Going DM all the way from here out. Good to hear from you Jig how are you these days 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Sweet man can't wait to see some vertical madness! What are you thinking about? I picked up 3 new ones today and got 4 others going.
> 
> Speaking of strains....1BMM where did you get the Tangerine Dream? Did it come from South Cali? Hopefully you can fill me in on the info


?? Not to sure exactly where in cali it was grown but im just a dumb deaf and blind lucky mofo that gets nice sticky pillows from time to time 

I got a p of the tangerine and havent yet found a seed. Hoping to find one. It is sticky as a motha fucker. Smells like grapefruit X Rotten muff hahahaha. One of the best cali strains ive had to date. Still cant fuck with my indo though. It is likely outdoor grown but super dense like trainwreck. If it is what the label said its some goooooooood shit  

Thanks for the visit fellas got some pics uploading did a super superb suptastic sterilization of the entire mother fucking hydro system. I mean everything from the plants on down. FUCkk what a pain in the ass that was. Kinda pooped but ill do my best


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

I been alright I suppose. Been sick for about a week, and I never get sick, so I'm not used to this shit. Was pretty bummed today. Drove a couple hours to the shop to get clones... they didn't have any, so I went to another place, but didn't have my original paperwork to get in... so a big waste of time. And I'm not gonna have any free time till the new year, so it looks like I'm going to grow from seed for my first time. It's looking like TW, TW x Romulan, D-OG, OG Kush, HeadBand, and Trinity Rainbow Purple. Hows that for a mix of strains? Let's hope I can germ these babies. How many beans should I germ if I'm looking for 10 females... 15 or something?

Sucks about the fan, but good thing you found the issue. Not sure if it would help with the whole small ducting, big fan issue... but I just read tonight that there are silencers you can buy for fans... and apparently they work quite well. Might be something you would be interested in.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I been alright I suppose. Been sick for about a week, and I never get sick, so I'm not used to this shit. Was pretty bummed today. Drove a couple hours to the shop to get clones... they didn't have any, so I went to another place, but didn't have my original paperwork to get in... so a big waste of time. And I'm not gonna have any free time till the new year, so it looks like I'm going to grow from seed for my first time. It's looking like TW, TW x Romulan, D-OG, OG Kush, HeadBand, and Trinity Rainbow Purple. Hows that for a mix of strains? Let's hope I can germ these babies. How many beans should I germ if I'm looking for 10 females... 15 or something?
> 
> Sucks about the fan, but good thing you found the issue. Not sure if it would help with the whole small ducting, big fan issue... but I just read tonight that there are silencers you can buy for fans... and apparently they work quite well. Might be something you would be interested in.


I thought you were set up with some clones already? I have 30 some odd cuttings trying to root at the moment and won't need half of them as it turns out. You're welcome to some if you like. I can't spare a mom anymore though since that's what's going under the 1K at the new place but feel free to take some clones if you want. I've got some White Widow, Jack Herer, a few Cataract Kush, 1 Headband, 2 DOG and one Purple Haze. PM me if you change your mind and would like some clones or maybe a small Afghan Kush or two to veg and take your own cuttings from.

I made a DIY silencer after running into the dudes that manufacture a dope looking one that'll be hitting the market soon. Mine is nowhere near as cool as theres but it's working right now. I used a 36" long, 12" diameter piece of metal ducting from Home Depot, reducers for the ends and some eggcratre foam lining the inside of the duct. Clamped and taped it all together and viola, a muffler.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

First from seed ayy jig. Well depending on how many beans you have. I know the DOG Headband and TW X Romulan are all fem so your only variable is the TW they are reg beans. 

I have found Jig bro that just putting the beans in a shot glass with water until the tap root pops out is the easiest way to germ. Easy peasy then put in to your medium. I guess thats where it gets tricky. Ive always grow mine out in soil and cloned from there but you can go in rockwool cubes with the lil sprouts. Or Dez sounds like hes got a nice selection going. Goodluck my man.

Well i was in the midst of an update lastnight and i fell asleep at the keyboard and lost it all haha. going to get to work on the update peace.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahh just had a nice big ole joint to start the day of my WW. 

So i got up at the crack of dawn yesterday and completely went through the entire hydro setup to clean it out of all the gunk. My god it was a pain in the ass. Mostly beacause my room is in a cramped space which makes it all that much harder. 

Since i started growing in the buckets i have not pulled all the lids to have a look in the bottom. Ive been inspecting the roots by pulling up the net pots and making asessments from there. 

In a about 2 weeks time this is what the bottom of the buckets looked like.




PUHHHHH!!! Im thinking alot of the red color is from the hydroton i didnt wash but there is def roots rotting in there. 

It seems when i flush out the system there is always about an inch or so of liquid that i cant get out and that is why this shit never came out after 4 flushes now. 

SO i got a handy dandy lil shop vac and sucked out every single bucket. Not all of the buckets where this bad but they all had root rot shit in them to some degree. 


What a fkn mess lol. This took me like 3 hours to just get the buckets and plumbing lines completly steril. 

So in the mean time id also cleaned every single plant heres what they were looking like. 


UGHHH  Nastyness.




You sure wouldnt know they were sick by looking at the leaves. From all above appearances they look otherwise healthy. 

Here im hauling all the plants up to the kitchen for some very personal attention. 



I mixed up a strong batch of peroxide and did a root bath keeping a close eye as the peroxide i could hear sizzling on the tender lil roots. 

Overall i didnt find much rot at all it was more the lil feeders tips floating in the buckets that had the roots coated in shit. 

So after about a 8 hour day in the cave I got that hydro system spic & span. Not really sure if my nutes ive been using are burning up the root tips so until i get my DM nutes next week ive opted to just fill the system up with plain ph 5.8 water. 

And now a few happy plant pics 




Now thats more like it. The Zone DM i believe is def a necessity for the future of this grow to keep things looking this way. 


Nice happy family. Dogs Headbands Grape Apes Timewarps Timewarp X Romulans.

Ohhhh One thing i forgot to mention. While cleaning the roots on the dogs i did check for male flowers and plucked them all. For the most part they are all shooting female preflowers all over. Just a few male preflowers on each seemed to be on the lower half of the plants. So for anyone else out there growing the dog keep an eye out they are pretty easy to spot if you know what your looking for. 


Found my first male Timewarp Whoo Hoo. Most people would chunk it but im going to grow it out for some breeding in my other room. Hoping to get 1 or 2 more males yet. I think ive got one distinct Timewarp female so far and she is a beauty with tight node spacing stout branching.  will be taking clones from her for my next grow.


A lil HST lol on the Dogs. Im trying to train them to grow in a circular patern. Seems to be working so far. 

And Thats about it folks. Everythhing is on the up and up again. Knock on wood  

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

Fkn wireless keyboards suck by the way lol.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2010)

hell yea bro,glad to see u getting them roots back on track.
wish i could give u a bottle of this Bush Doctor kangaroots by fox farm,this stuff really works.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

My RomulanxTW is starting to look real nice lad! The TW themselves are okay, but I thought it was funny the the RxTW that was looking worse to begin with, is looking like the winner now. Anyway, will get an update done at some point, wifey got cam.

Peace, DST


----------



## TheJointProject (Dec 17, 2010)

Those roots look a LOT happier! good job man


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Fkn wireless keyboards suck by the way lol.



I agree. For your roots, household bleach is the only friend you need. I put 1 ml/gallon in my res every 4 days. My roots are white and all my stains come out too!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

genuity said:


> hell yea bro,glad to see u getting them roots back on track.
> wish i could give u a bottle of this Bush Doctor kangaroots by fox farm,this stuff really works.


Is that stuff on the market yet G? I seen somwhere that FF has a bunch of new stuff coming out. 



DST said:


> My RomulanxTW is starting to look real nice lad! The TW themselves are okay, but I thought it was funny the the RxTW that was looking worse to begin with, is looking like the winner now. Anyway, will get an update done at some point, wifey got cam.
> 
> Peace, DST


Sounds good D. Glad they are pulling through. It will be interesting to see what they turn into in flower. Or if the TW is like the same cut my guerilla buddy has been growing for decades.



TheJointProject said:


> Those roots look a LOT happier! good job man


Thanks TPJ a lil elbow grease and a few joints piece of cake hehe. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I agree. For your roots, household bleach is the only friend you need. I put 1 ml/gallon in my res every 4 days. My roots are white and all my stains come out too!


Do you use the bleach alongside a conditioner Shnkrmn Like hygrozyme or zone?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 17, 2010)

I know I saw this..... thought I had subscribed.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Do you use the bleach alongside a conditioner Shnkrmn Like hygrozyme or zone?


Nope, just bleach. I don't get brown roots or foam in the rez, or slimy deposits on airstones. I've used Hygrozyme and 30% H202. They are ok but bleach is your man. Isn't Zone some kind of chlorine product? 1ml/gallon bleach; It won't hurt your plants, but it keeps everything fresh.

I'm not into organic


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 18, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I know I saw this..... thought I had subscribed.......


Sweet glad to have you TLD. Got yo message ill be in touch soon as i get a nap in lol. Had a late night lastnight and went out snowboarding today and im just fkn pooped lol. 



shnkrmn said:


> Nope, just bleach. I don't get brown roots or foam in the rez, or slimy deposits on airstones. I've used Hygrozyme and 30% H202. They are ok but bleach is your man. Isn't Zone some kind of chlorine product? 1ml/gallon bleach; It won't hurt your plants, but it keeps everything fresh.
> 
> I'm not into organic


Well ill be. I read bleach is good for cleaning. That is a nice thing to know shnkrmn. I did order a bunch of DM nutes and the other additives. But i wish id tried the bleach out first. Ohh well ill try it anyway and have backup nutes. 

Damn it man im fkn tired lol. I wentout boarding with a good pal of mine with one fuck of a hangover today. Sheesh really didnt want to go but toughed it out. My pops took me and my sis's and hubbies out to dinner a t a fine italian restaraunt lastnight. And drank alot of booze. Shit my head is still pounding lol. I think im a alchy aswell as a dedicated pot head hahaha. 

Getting some groceries down my neck and hanging up my hat. Peace yall 1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I think im a alchy aswell as a dedicated pot head hahaha.


feel you on that bru, when I found the Beer Temple bar the other night it was like the sack of gold at the end of the rainbow....I scare myself with my eagerness to drink sometimes!! Peace, and happy detoxing (I heard the hair o' the dog is good, sxuse the pun, lol)

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so glad I don't drink alcohol. It's not that I don't want to, it's that my body just reacts to it negatively. I cannot even drink a beer without getting a headache.

I agree with you masonman. I went out and bought a wireless mouse and keyboard, the keyboard is long gone, lasted about two months.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

Hair o the dog lol indeed DST. Had a few glugs at the north lodge before taking to the slopes hehe. Im more of a beer drinker than the hard stuff. Anyways feeling 200% better this fine morning. 

Headsup that is good that you dont drink. Its a expensive habit for sure. And for the wireless keyboards puhh. I like that theres no cords but i find almost everytime i type on the son of a bitch i only get a get half the letters i punch in and have to go back and redo. Sucks haha. 

Going over to the 6 to show some love. Have a good sunday everybody.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I am so glad I don't drink alcohol. It's not that I don't want to, it's that my body just reacts to it negatively. I cannot even drink a beer without getting a headache.
> 
> I agree with you masonman. I went out and bought a wireless mouse and keyboard, the keyboard is long gone, lasted about two months.


i still drink from time to time but mainly beer cuz i dont get super fucked up off of beer or black out.when i stopped smoking for a few months i substituted weed with beer and was drinking about an 18 pack a day till i started smoking again and now i have not had one for about a month


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2010)

the last time I got reallt drunk I ended up jumping over a cord of firewood we had burning.... twice.... the first time I landed IN the fire, my leg sticking in between two burning logs, going down into the red hot center.... I was luckily able to do a drunkenmaster roll out of it with no injuries..... the second attempt I cleared the pile (4 1/2 feet tall), jumping through the flames.... I bet it looked pretty cool/crazy.... But I got so drunk I had a hangover for three days!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn TLD lucky you made it out ok. 3 day hangovers suck aswell lol. Its been many moons since ive gotten that rotten stinking drunk. Last time i went down on Bourbon street as a matter of fact. If youve ever been there they have these little daqauri shops called the tropical isle every block it seems on bourbon st. Anyways they have this drink called a The Hand Grenade that comes in a fluted glass with a grenade on the bottom half. You would not know it by drinking one but they are something like 190 proof and taste like lemon juice. After 5 blocks and 5 handgrenades i was falling all over the fucking place hahaha. Bourbon st is a wild place man haha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

I got a question im hoping one of you hydro growers can help me with. I just recalibrated my hanna meter and i cant figure out why when i go into ec mode that it reads like 190 instead of 1.3 2.0 you know. What conversion should i be using. There is also a beta setting on there to that i cant figure what to do with. PPM seems to be reading correct atleast the meter calibrated to the 1382 ppm solution. Any input????

1BMM


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2010)

the 190 may be an EC conversion.....


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry bro cant help this time


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> the 190 may be an EC conversion.....


Thats just a random number TLD the ec reading i believe is in milli semens. I did some research awhile back and that is the symbol the hanna meter is showing. I just gotta figure out now how to switch it or convert the reading to the Dutcmaster nutes as they recommend like an ec of 2.3 or something like that. Guess i need to do a bit more homework. 



las fingerez said:


> sorry bro cant help this time


No worries at all las. youve been most helpful so far to me bro. Thanks for hanging with me fellas.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

i'm feeding my lemon at 2.3-2.4ec now bro, gently gently bro as before


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes las thats what im trying to say my meter is not reading on the decimal system. Ill get to the bottom of it. 2.3 -4 is what ive been reading as the ideal range.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2010)

On the stupid drunk moments tip, I have a copy of a video shot by some friends of a night I don't remember too well where my dumbass decided to jump our big ass campfire on my dirtbike a bunch of times while wearing regular shoes. It bit me when I seriously over jumped on one of the attempts and almost landed in a tent. I dumped the bike to keep from running over the people inside and dilocated 2 bones in my foot. I still rode the rest of the weekend with my foot messed up, I just couldn't start the bike so my brother or my bro-in-law started it for me every time we'd stop to wait for the slow kids.

The video is on a tape somewhere or I'd see about posting it up for you to laugh at.

I found out about the video when they showed my wife at a party and she came outside telling me how dumb I am, LOL. It was all in fun though and not the last time I did stupid stuff in the desert.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, TLD, 3 day hangover, drunken master roll (lmao) I just had a 3 dayer the other week, thanks to a lot of strong American IPA...and no food all day....oh the things we do when we are drunk. Hey Dez, you can get video converted to dvd, I got a whole load of 8mm cine film done.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I've heard about that. I should see about finding it, probably just ask my wife, lol. I'm sure she's got it hidden somewhere so she can get it out one day to remind me of why I'm in a wheelchair, haha. I'm not in one btw, most likely will be one day though which sucks.

Thinking about my future is actually why I'm up right now. I couldn't stop thinking about how much I miss racing and riding so I couldn't sleep. Got me to thinking about my unfortunate future of surgeries and most likely being somewhat disabled. Too bad I don't have any smoke or edibles right now or I'd be sleping beautifully.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Everytime I watch football it pisses me off!! But I do love the game so it's a tuff one.

I am just thankfull for what I have...could be 100 times worse I guess. 



Dezracer said:


> Yeah I've heard about that. I should see about finding it, probably just ask my wife, lol. I'm sure she's got it hidden somewhere so she can get it out one day to remind me of why I'm in a wheelchair, haha. I'm not in one btw, most likely will be one day though which sucks.
> 
> Thinking about my future is actually why I'm up right now. I couldn't stop thinking about how much I miss racing and riding so I couldn't sleep. Got me to thinking about my unfortunate future of surgeries and most likely being somewhat disabled. Too bad I don't have any smoke or edibles right now or I'd be sleping beautifully.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> On the stupid drunk moments tip, I have a copy of a video shot by some friends of a night I don't remember too well where my dumbass decided to jump our big ass campfire on my dirtbike a bunch of times while wearing regular shoes. It bit me when I seriously over jumped on one of the attempts and almost landed in a tent. I dumped the bike to keep from running over the people inside and dilocated 2 bones in my foot. I still rode the rest of the weekend with my foot messed up, I just couldn't start the bike so my brother or my bro-in-law started it for me every time we'd stop to wait for the slow kids.
> 
> The video is on a tape somewhere or I'd see about posting it up for you to laugh at.
> 
> I found out about the video when they showed my wife at a party and she came outside telling me how dumb I am, LOL. It was all in fun though and not the last time I did stupid stuff in the desert.


haha ohh yeah why are fires so fun to jump over lol? Me and my old bmx hoodlums used to jump over fires at the local bmx dirt jumping trails on our bikes to impress the chicks dumbskies we were haha. Usally the fire department would get called on us and we would have to bail before the police came to investigate. ahh the good ole days. 



Dezracer said:


> Yeah I've heard about that. I should see about finding it, probably just ask my wife, lol. I'm sure she's got it hidden somewhere so she can get it out one day to remind me of why I'm in a wheelchair, haha. I'm not in one btw, most likely will be one day though which sucks.
> 
> Thinking about my future is actually why I'm up right now. I couldn't stop thinking about how much I miss racing and riding so I couldn't sleep. Got me to thinking about my unfortunate future of surgeries and most likely being somewhat disabled. Too bad I don't have any smoke or edibles right now or I'd be sleping beautifully.


Did you do like baja racing dez. Ive always wanted to ride the dunes out in glamis. I use to tear some serious shit up on my banshee. 



DST said:


> Everytime I watch football it pisses me off!! But I do love the game so it's a tuff one.
> 
> I am just thankfull for what I have...could be 100 times worse I guess.


No doubt DST life is pretty dang good all things considered.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Nothing to report from the grow. Still vegging. Ive found another male Timewarp and I think another twxr male aswell. Shitty part is the one i was eying hoping to be a female with its really tight node spacing was the first to whip out its peter lol. The second TW that is ideal is showing tear drops hopefully pistils a lil to soon to tell.

I think im going to veg for another couple of weeks yet so plenty of time to seperate the boys and girls.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 20, 2010)

That tight node spacing could make for a good dad


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes i was thinking that aswell disposition. So many possibilities when it comes to breeding. Im really trying to get the best pheno i can out of this strain and clone the living piss out of a few mothers this spring for the outdoor season. So in short i will likely take that nice looking male and the best looking female and let them bump uglies then maybe the resulting beans will carry that trait??? sound correct??

Ill probably just pollinate a few lower buds at first. I dont know yet lots of things in the works.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah shit man...... growing and breeding weed would be my dream job..........
know anyone hiring - LOL j/k-

I actually only drink like that every once in a while..... That night it was several different kinds of beer- starting with guiness and working our way down through just about everything you could think of including Coronas, until we got to coors and Budweiser...... then the liquer was broken out...... and last came the bottle of wine that was signed by MJK, to drown us in drunken laughing stupidity...... and TONS of puking all around.

I don't drink like that though..... I smoke like crazy instead..... and anyone that thinks I smoke a lot, has never smoked with my wife..... it Amazes me how much she smokes..... Why do you think my garden gets larger and larger every year??? Harvested 20 lb.'s and she still going through it like there is no tomorrow, and Im sure we will run out by this spring....

Holy Shit, there is a revelation right there! I need to get some plants out for a spring harvest so my wife doesn't leave me for some other weed!


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess having a wife who smokes has its benefits and its pitfalls eh. Mrs DST cannot stand the smell of weed, I don't even smoke in the house (whipped is what I am, haha) But then my stash, is my stash, all my previous ladies loved to smoke but never bought shit...makes me wonder, lmao (at myself)


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

masonman, you might ask the shankman, I think he has a similar meter to yours.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

lol got a nice chuckle there. My wife is a toker and she can smoke with the best of em lol. She smokes way more than i and im no slouche hehe. 

DST my friend your lucky to have a women who dont smoke and lets you do your thing. Thats a good women there bru.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Good idea Headsup. Its got to be an easy setting im not computing. Or i could call hanna to they are really helpful folks over ther.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2010)

she could average a 1/2 ounce a day strait to her head, and not even get red eyes! I remember one night not too long ago.... we rolled an ounce up into 8 king size zig zag joints and proceded to smoke them one after another until they were gone..... the funny part about that was that we were passing both pipes and bongs around in the mix too..... we probably smoked a qp of Sensi Star that night! There was only 3 of us!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Now thats cheifing hefty TLD. Im sure id be in a coma for a few days after a smoke session like that lol. Ive rolled up a few chongers before and put them down with ease but that was years ago and schwag mexi bud. Still quite a feat though with the big old album wrap haha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2010)

oh...... your gunna experience it..... hehehe.... just don't forget your smoking hat


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Righto my man Righto!!! just getting my ducks in a row haha


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> haha ohh yeah why are fires so fun to jump over lol? Me and my old bmx hoodlums used to jump over fires at the local bmx dirt jumping trails on our bikes to impress the chicks dumbskies we were haha. Usally the fire department would get called on us and we would have to bail before the police came to investigate. ahh the good ole days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baja was killer...literally,lol. I raced the San Felipe 250 which is a lot of sand, whoops, and sand whoops. 250 kilometers of them to be exact. It kicked my arse like nothing else ever did and I was on a team! There are guys that ironman it which is where they ride the entire thing themselves for anyone that's not familiar with the term.
I really wanted to ride in the 1000 but was an alternate and didn't get to race in it. I only got to pre run with the other guys a bit and then I helped at the checkpoints and pits.
I raced a lot of Hare and Hound races, at both regional and national levels which were a lot of fun and really challenging due to the terrain they send you through. Most regional H&H races are around 80 miles long and nationals are typically 100-120 miles long and a little more technical. Huge downhills where there's no dirt, only rocks with some being almost as big as a car. Big uphills that are all loose rocks and shale and stuff like that.

If you google a 4x4 event called "the king of the hammers" you can see a section that some clubs like to use in the nationals that are in Lucerne Valley. Difference being the 4X4s go up and we go down. It's one of the scarier things to have to go down since most of the drops are as tall or taller than the length of a dirtbike. Pretty tricky to get down quickly without injury but possible.

My favorites though were the Euro Scrambles races because they're short, like 35-50 miles, so everyone just goes balls out the entire time. IT's 3 laps of a short course so the second time around it's kind of familiar and the third time around you remember it really well so know what to expect and when. Pretty much just go as fast as you can from the time the banner drops all the way until you get the chekered flag.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

sounds like fun Dez, but not for the faint hearted!!!

hey Badman, how was the powder then? (and I mean snow, lol)


Dezracer said:


> Baja was killer...literally,lol. I raced the San Felipe 250 which is a lot of sand, whoops, and sand whoops. 250 kilometers of them to be exact. It kicked my arse like nothing else ever did and I was on a team! There are guys that ironman it which is where they ride the entire thing themselves for anyone that's not familiar with the term.
> I really wanted to ride in the 1000 but was an alternate and didn't get to race in it. I only got to pre run with the other guys a bit and then I helped at the checkpoints and pits.
> I raced a lot of Hare and Hound races, at both regional and national levels which were a lot of fun and really challenging due to the terrain they send you through. Most regional H&H races are around 80 miles long and nationals are typically 100-120 miles long and a little more technical. Huge downhills where there's no dirt, only rocks with some being almost as big as a car. Big uphills that are all loose rocks and shale and stuff like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> she could average a 1/2 ounce a day strait to her head, and not even get red eyes! I remember one night not too long ago.... we rolled an ounce up into 8 king size zig zag joints and proceded to smoke them one after another until they were gone..... the funny part about that was that we were passing both pipes and bongs around in the mix too..... we probably smoked a qp of Sensi Star that night! There was only 3 of us!


What, was the vape broken???? . I love multi-method sessions.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

yo bru, quick message, looks like I got one Male TW and one Female TW.....not to sure about the looks of the male though, we shall see.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds like fun Dez, but not for the faint hearted!!!
> 
> hey Badman, how was the powder then? (and I mean snow, lol)


It's not for everyone but that's part of why I enjoyed it soo much. You meet a lot of like minded people and typically really good people too. Everyone is there for the same reason and it's common for people to help each other out when things go wrong. Fortunately for me, and my wife lol, I never had to take a helicopter ride out of the desert from a crash. It's kind of sad to see it happen because you know it was bad when you see the heli flying out and you tend to feel for the person(s) inside. Very expensive too at around $15k for a flight to the hospital.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey fellas A very very soar 1BMM today lol. I did my longest rip session yet yesterday and took a hard spill down my last run of the day with my jellow legs lol. 

Heres a look at my version of winter fun. This is where i ride. 






























I have a buddy who skis and is alot faster than me so we play tag at break neck speeds its so fkn fun haha especially after joint of course.


Dez those races sound like alot of fun. Baja enduro its all fun. We use to do hare scambles through the woods out here in the midwest. Loads of fun and challenging terrain. Good times. 


DST Sigh im glad youve gotten a fe in the mix. Im finding more males everytime i look in. I do have 1 female TW so far from 6 i started with. Shee looks like a beauty too. I seem to have a few male phenos in the mix. Im going to go through and chronicle everything with pics once me acking ass lets me haha. 

Headsups thankyou for the DM zone my man. Mucho Gracious 


Before heading out to the slopes yesterday i did my daily root inspection and ill be damned if the root rot is not coming back again. Water temps in the buckets with just 1 600 MH running is at 74.4 F. There is no freaking way im going to be growing hydro in the summer months. Just aint gonna happen. Yeah its safe to say im getting a bit discouraged at this point. The roots just aint liking the enviroment for some reason. 

I did mix in some more JC nutes and calmag the other day which im sure now is some of the problem. Im going to give the DM a go here and hope for the best. Iff all else fails i have plenty of soil and pots and im not afraid to use em lol. 

Peace and happy Wednesday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

Those water temps are killing you. 74 degrees is getting into the sweet spot for bacteria and low O2. I know you have cheap walmart airstones, and probably underpowered in the air pump department. I'm going to go back in your thread and check out your system.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't own a vape.... I don't think I ever will.... maybe someday....


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

I've never even seen one.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, I feel for ya' if you've never smoked from a vaporizer that works well. I have a forced air machine that blows up a bag and I love it. After a while you get used to coughing up pieces of lung, it does it to everyone. You know how when you pop open a jar of some really nice smelling bud and you can't wait to do some, well smoking a vaporizer for most bud is the way to go, the flavor and high is superb. The taste is as close to the smell from the jar you can get...in my opinion.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

it's also not carcinegenic as far as I am aware..well true vapour isn't. I guess there is a slight amount of burn in the bag (well when I see most vape bag they are not clear) or am I getting this wrong, HeadsUp, enlighten please? oh, and do you also smoke joints? pipes? bongs? etc.

edit, sorry for all the q's, haha and 1BMM, nice pics, wish I was back in my home country some time to enjoy scenery like that again...



Heads Up said:


> Guys, I feel for ya' if you've never smoked from a vaporizer that works well. I have a forced air machine that blows up a bag and I love it. After a while you get used to coughing up pieces of lung, it does it to everyone. You know how when you pop open a jar of some really nice smelling bud and you can't wait to do some, well smoking a vaporizer for most bud is the way to go, the flavor and high is superb. The taste is as close to the smell from the jar you can get...in my opinion.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

You are definitely not getting that wrong and with all this talk of vaporizers and bags, I'll just have to do another bag. Oh, woe is me. Yup, I smoke joints on the golf course and a bong at home, of which I need a new one desperately. Every once in a while I like a few good bong rips, generally I smoke my hash from a bong. I also have a little one hitter glass spoon. I'll smoke a can if need be.

Back to the vape...which also reminds me, can anyone in europe get this vaporizer there? It's a Digi-Vapor VP500. It is not the clear globe whip one, it is a digital machine that kinds sits lengthwise on the table. I'll post a pic.

Anyway you are correct, supposedly the weed doesn't burn it just heats the thc to a vapor. I can only speak for my machine, I can run it at 330 degrees and if the weed is fresh you can't see through the bag and you ARE going to cough your lungs up. If the weed has been jarred for four or more weeks, I turn the heat up to 335. As the heat increases the smoke gets thicker but to me the best taste is when you are heating the bud just enough to vaporize it and not really heat it up till you can taste it's almost burning. I see people running their machines at three sixty and I wonder why? Are they that inefficient? As a matter of fact I think in that second pic the temp is reading 324.


----------



## TheJointProject (Dec 22, 2010)

very nice. I've never had the pleasure of using one. I'm sure i will one day


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 22, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Those water temps are killing you. 74 degrees is getting into the sweet spot for bacteria and low O2. I know you have cheap walmart airstones, and probably underpowered in the air pump department. I'm going to go back in your thread and check out your system.


I agree with you 100% Unless i buy a chiller unit im fuct lol. Actually your are correct about the airstones shnkrmn its the only place i could find locally with an abundance on hand. I hate wally but had to do what i had to do. Also i think im ok in the air department. I got 2 big airpumps and each line has its own port. I could definately use some better airstones and am going to order some as i cant find enough locally. Not good ones anyways. All will be good when i get my new exhaust vortex so i can cool my lights again. For now im bare bulbing one 600 and it is producing the 74.4 temps. I cant belive it myself. Shitty

Since discovering that ive shut off all HID's and am awaiting my delayed order. I have the plants under some floros for the time being and temps have receeded naturally. Im not going to give up on hydro just yet. I guess im hard headed lol. 

And just to be clear im not picking bones which is better. (soil vs hydro) I just like the reliability of soil. And I may be in coco before its all said and done lol. The best of both worlds!!!! 

So clorox it is. I put some in yesterday so far so good. Thanks Shnkrmn!!!!



DST said:


> it's also not carcinegenic as far as I am aware..well true vapour isn't. I guess there is a slight amount of burn in the bag (well when I see most vape bag they are not clear) or am I getting this wrong, HeadsUp, enlighten please? oh, and do you also smoke joints? pipes? bongs? etc.
> 
> edit, sorry for all the q's, haha and 1BMM, nice pics, wish I was back in my home country some time to enjoy scenery like that again...


Good point D. It is easy on the lungs. I do like a good ole choking coughing spasm like all of us do. Vaping is a new thing to me but i like it. 



Heads Up said:


> You are definitely not getting that wrong and with all this talk of vaporizers and bags, I'll just have to do another bag. Oh, woe is me. Yup, I smoke joints on the golf course and a bong at home, of which I need a new one desperately. Every once in a while I like a few good bong rips, generally I smoke my hash from a bong. I also have a little one hitter glass spoon. I'll smoke a can if need be.
> 
> Back to the vape...which also reminds me, can anyone in europe get this vaporizer there? It's a Digi-Vapor VP500. It is not the clear globe whip one, it is a digital machine that kinds sits lengthwise on the table. I'll post a pic.
> 
> Anyway you are correct, supposedly the weed doesn't burn it just heats the thc to a vapor. I can only speak for my machine, I can run it at 330 degrees and if the weed is fresh you can't see through the bag and you ARE going to cough your lungs up. If the weed has been jarred for four or more weeks, I turn the heat up to 335. As the heat increases the smoke gets thicker but to me the best taste is when you are heating the bud just enough to vaporize it and not really heat it up till you can taste it's almost burning. I see people running their machines at three sixty and I wonder why? Are they that inefficient? As a matter of fact I think in that second pic the temp is reading 324.


A bag full of goodness Headsup. Just another way to enjoy but healthy aswell. 



TheJointProject said:


> very nice. I've never had the pleasure of using one. I'm sure i will one day


Tried a few and they shure suprised me. im used to cheifing off the zig zag and getting in a good coughing spell to feel that head buzz set in. The vape is diffrent. I guess how id explain it is your just all of the sudden stoned but no harsh throat. your abs dont ache from coughing all of which i enjoy doing  Its all good


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

EDIT-

LOL sorry 1bmm I posted some pics in your thread thinking it was the 600!? whoops\

Glad to hear about the roots man. Is it possible for you to fill the main res with 2L bottles of ice and recirculate it or something? There's gotta be a way to fix the heat issue.... just thinking out loud


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you used the Zone yet? That stuff should keep your problem at bay, 74 isn't over
the top but it is right where things can start to get bad. 

If you've tried zone with no results, give the beneficials a try, people are having GREAT
success with them and it's relatively cheap. If I didn't have my chillers I would definitely
be looking into this solution in conjunction with a cooler setup.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html

I wouldn't give up on hydro just yet, it's definitely rewarding once you can get things down.

Here's some DWC bud porn for inspiration 

View attachment 1340729


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a cheapo 'Easy Vape' and a dope ass handheld that id Swiss made or something. It's made from wood mostly with some nice metal pieces on it. The easy vape is much easier to use and not burn the weed bu the handhel is just badass. I'll steal a pic from google and post it.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

Her's the video that sold me on it actually:
[video=youtube;3cJsIdi-lXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cJsIdi-lXM[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

cool video.....


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting dez. Is that it? The final product he is holding in his hand? Do you use a flame to vape with that...thingy and finally, how much and where? It's certainly made with love.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> EDIT-
> 
> LOL sorry 1bmm I posted some pics in your thread thinking it was the 600!? whoops\
> 
> Glad to hear about the roots man. Is it possible for you to fill the main res with 2L bottles of ice and recirculate it or something? There's gotta be a way to fix the heat issue.... just thinking out loud


No worries old buddy. The way i have the system set up it would be very difficult to cool. Im basically running multiple DWC buckets and only using the main reservoir as a mixing site for the nutrients. From there it gets pumped into the DWC buckets. I was originally going for a scrog.. Still may. Ive got a few plans in the works on a better version of what im trying to do with this grow. Gotta finish this one first though lol. 



disposition84 said:


> Have you used the Zone yet? That stuff should keep your problem at bay, 74 isn't over
> the top but it is right where things can start to get bad.
> 
> If you've tried zone with no results, give the beneficials a try, people are having GREAT
> ...


That is inspiring bud porn thanks Disposition. I have added the Zone just this morning., Waiting to see how they do now. Will report soon. 



DST said:


> cool video.....



I agree that was pretty cool Dez. That guy takes pride in those pipes vapes i mean haha. Wonder how much one goes for. I like the handmade gadgetry of it.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Interesting dez. Is that it? The final product he is holding in his hand? Do you use a flame to vape with that...thingy and finally, how much and where? It's certainly made with love.


That's it. Yes you use a flame and I got mine from Vape.com but I don't see them on their site anymore. I'll see if I can find one somewhere to let you know what they cost. I don't remember what I paid for mine. It still works just as the day I got it too.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Badman, just doing the rounds while waiting for some pics to upload. Hope you and your family have a great Xmas, and a very Merry New Year, or Hogmanay as we call it.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Thanks Bru. Hope you have a Merry Christmas aswell.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 24, 2010)

Well guys im happy to report that after dumping my nute batch and mixing anew with all Dutch Masters the hydro plants are super fucking happy. WOW what a diffrence in just 24 hours the root zone is exploding with new growth again. Im just tickled pink haha. The plants have started growing again thank god. 

Ive been in the know about DM nutes im just a cheap ass and i was trying to make the JC nutes work but i just dont think theyll work to great in a hydro application. Something in them JC nutes kills off new root growth. It has been most noticeable with the hydro headbands which havent hardly grown an inch until yesterdays nute change. 

And I just have to say special THANKYOU!!! to Headsup for being such a cool friend. Without that zone you sent me my plants might not have made it until my order arrives. Dumbasses at the hydro source fuct up my order so now its a week behind and with the holidays here it wont likely be here soon. 

I had two 1 liter jugs of DM gold flower A & B which is what ive used in the new nute batch for now. Waiting patiently for the grow nutes to get here, but all is well again. Sheesh i feel like i say that every other day or so haha.


I have a plan to build a better hydro setup after i finish this grow. Ive got a swimming pool thats about 4 x 7 that im going to use in place of the buckets. I thought about doing this before i started this grow and i should have lol. Id be able to cool the fluids with ease that way. and recirculate the whole mix. Im deciding on how im going to design the whole thing yet. 

I think im going to frame the pool in so its enclosed in a box so to speak. Then on the top where the plants will sit im either going to use rockwool cubes or stick with the net pots. A few months to plan yet  

Anywhows hope you all have a safe holiday. 

Merry Christmas!!!!!

1BMM


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait, so you're going to turn your whole pool into a grow room? That sounds crazy!

I've seen one guy who used the water from his pool to create a loop of cool water
flowing through his water cooled lights and it looked to work really well! You could 
look into using your pool as a reservoir for a wort chiller that you could put into your
current system, and add a pump to the back buckets of your system to create a 
recirculating system so everything stays nice and mixed up and cool as well. Hell, if
you were using the pool as a chiller, you could probably get away with watercooling
your lights if you wanted to as well to kill of the biggest source of heat.

I wish I had a pool


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

You are so very welcome, it's my pleasure. That zone would have just sat here, I couldn't use it. A giant pool scrog, can you imagine the yield?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 24, 2010)

16' diameter circular pool with one plant in it outdoors yielded 10 lb.'s

Shoot for those kinds of results bro!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Dragon, would you happen to have any pics? I would love to catch a look of that monster.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 25, 2010)

lol its not an in ground pool  The pool is a small childrens pool that is about 10 inches deep. 7 ft long 4 ft wide. The idea is the same a growing hydro in a tote. The pool is basically a huge tote where all the roots will be bathed in nutrients and air. A much better method me thinks than what im doing now. Still got a nice chuckle there haha. Turn a swimming pool into a grow room hahaha. 

TLD that sounds like one beastly plant holy shit man. 10 ps off one plant thats amazing!!!. 



My new gear arrived late yesterday so i now have DM grow A & B more zone and more flower A & B. I also got my 6" vortex fan which im using to cool my lights. Just gotta get it all put back together again. 

Peace and Merry Christmas all. 1BMM


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome bro! Merry Christmas....

and no, sorry I don't have pics of that plant. He did put some up on the internet somewhere though.... see if I can find it. Was a crazy grow thats for sure....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah i can imagine that TLD haha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 25, 2010)

Some how i found time today of all days to get some work done in the cave. I got in my new 6" vortex fan and of course the Dutchmaster nutes. Plants are doing much much better now. A lil bit of zone goes along ways man im loving it. Im seeing gobbs of new roots shooting out and the old roots are growing the tiny little feeder tips again. God IM HAPPY!!! 

I took some pics today so here we go... 


Man loving this new fan. I can touch the cooltube with no discomfort yeah baby. Had to punch out a new hole in the wall though i found out my flexi ducting that i built into the ceiling when i built this room was basically chopped in half. Probably why my other fan burned up as there was no escape for the building heat accept right back where it blew out from. Anyways problem solved with ease and still incognito from the outside which is key. 


My other fan and filter. I dont know why the fuck i didnt just rig this one up haha. I guess i like how well it scrubs the air and mixes up the air in the room at the same time. lil humidifier keeping things nice and green. 




Filling out nicely Various strains in here Dog Kush, Timewarp, Headband, Blue Widow, Timewarp X Romulan, Grape Ape. 


A shot from the front. Those 2 plants next to the humidifier are my Timewarp Studs. 2 diffrent phenos emerging here on the male side. I have 2 females so far aswell with quite drastic phenos. What i mean by that is the stretchyness vs the compact and tight nodes. I seem to have a male and female of both phenos sos going to play around with that and come up with a nice compact version for indoor sog and a nice big tree for the outdoor season. 


Timewarp males 


Heres the Dog Kush mother and her offspring. Ive topped her a few times for clones and shes going into flower after a few final cuttings to keep. Dogs are some tough ass plants boy. The hydro girls have taking all my experimenting with non hydro nutes and bounced back!!!. 


Man the hydro girls are loving the new nutrients thank god. These roots are growing like mad now 

Thats it for now peeps. Going to veg a bit longer before going 12/12  1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey buddy, looking tidy now. I like the fan hook up on the roof. Well I didn't do any work yesterday, but I did finish the build on my fan box, and I am not very happy with the noise level reduction to be honest....ach man, it doesn't seem to have done much, but at least I have the monstrosity out of the cabinet now....whats the noise levels like on your vortex? can you hear it when you are outside the cave?

Peace bru, and hopefully you can chill today in the knowledge of massive root growth!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks D bru. Sorry your box isnt cutting the mustard. I can tell you these vortex fans are very quiet and precision balanced so they dont sit and vibrate. Im going to have to say that the 8" is a bit loud on full blast, the 6" not as noticeable. One thing i did do when i built this room was insulate the walls so when i seal up the room i can just barely here all the equipment running. 

Before i put down the hardwood flooring upstairs i could here it humming all the time. I think my old fan was alot of that though as it was a cheapo and not balanced even though i had it rubber mounted the lil bastard would still rattle the walls lol. those days are gone hehe. 

Getting ready for round 3 family christmas. Ughhhh cant wait till its all over with really. peace and happy Sunday 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 26, 2010)

I have two different six inch fans, one from htg supply and the other a vortex, no comparison, the vortex is much quieter. Oddly enough when I turned my fan for my lights around to suck cold air from my attic and blow it through my lights, the fan got a lot quieter. That is the fan from htg, like you I use my vortex on my filter which is sitting on my floor just like yours.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 26, 2010)

Does the job ayy Headsup. Your 4" is probably good then if your pulling cool air.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm using a six for the lights, my four inch fan is hooked up to my four inch filter which I can move around and use where needed. If I'm drying bud in the living room, I have it in there. I have another four inch fan which I borrowed from stoopid that has about a seven foot length of duct attached to one end and a foot long piece attached to the other. When my lights come on at six, I open the door and shove the long piece of duct into the room and use it to cool the room on these chilly nights instead of using my air conditioner. I have a black curtain hanging over the door on the outside of the room so when I open the door light doesn't spray everywhere and it holds the ducting in place with the door open. Amazingly it's almost eleven in the morning and thirty five degrees in sunny florida. Work has slowed down considerably the last two weeks. Only worked two days last week and I hope to get two in this week. All these days off is making me dip into my weed money.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Headsup flying down the highway at 75 heading out snowboarding in cali.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

well it's more the noise from the air that is doing it, and I think that comes from putting thsoe reducers on it 8 - 5 inch...really I should buy wider cool tubes, wider ducting, etc, etc...but my wife would just start to shake her head, haha. As I result of the new fan I will need to buy new velcro for my landa doors, as most of it has now been sucked off, haha. My humidity seems a lot lower, the dehumidifier works a treat, and left on at night produces some heat as well.

Ah well, all is okay at the min. Enjoy the boarding bru!

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

My first grow with a six hundred I had a four inch fan with reducers to fit the six inch flanges on the light. By the time my first grow was finished, I had another light and by the time my fourth grow was finished, I had another six inch fan and filter to use as a scrubber. Now all my fans and ducting match up with each other, no more reducers. DST, the dehumidifier will only throw out heat as long as the compressor is running, otherwise the fan blows cool air around. I turn mine off when the lights come on, right now at five thirty in the morning my humidity in my garden is thirty percent. When my lights go out, I have a twelve inch oscillating fan that stays on all the time to keep air moving when the lights go off.

You can't hit california going down 75, who you kiddin'?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

i run the dehumidifier on constant due to soggyness of the country i am in, I haven't been in at night to check but I will to see if it is blowing hot air out when I am lurking around during the night, either way, no big issue as I have a greenhouse tropical heater outside keeping things at a constant temp.

I am not sure if you can get 8 inch cool tubes. Anyone? 



Heads Up said:


> My first grow with a six hundred I had a four inch fan with reducers to fit the six inch flanges on the light. By the time my first grow was finished, I had another light and by the time my fourth grow was finished, I had another six inch fan and filter to use as a scrubber. Now all my fans and ducting match up with each other, no more reducers. DST, the dehumidifier will only throw out heat as long as the compressor is running, otherwise the fan blows cool air around. I turn mine off when the lights come on, right now at five thirty in the morning my humidity in my garden is thirty percent. When my lights go out, I have a twelve inch oscillating fan that stays on all the time to keep air moving when the lights go off.
> 
> You can't hit california going down 75, who you kiddin'?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2010)

DST said:


> i run the dehumidifier on constant due to soggyness of the country i am in, I haven't been in at night to check but I will to see if it is blowing hot air out when I am lurking around during the night, either way, no big issue as I have a greenhouse tropical heater outside keeping things at a constant temp.
> 
> I am not sure if you can get 8 inch cool tubes. Anyone?


HTG supply sells an 8" cool tube. They can't be alone!


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

biggest Ihave found so far is 150mm in Europe...still searching.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> HTG supply sells an 8" cool tube. They can't be alone!


They're on Ebay all the time.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

If someone can find me a link for a European distributor that sells 200mm 8 inch then please do, would be much appreciated. I can honestly say I have checked hundreds of ONline grow stores and NADDA. The biggest I have seen is 150.....I get my cool tubes at 29 bucks, the ones I see on the net are all 50+....grrrr. So unless I am paying hundreds to get 3 cool tubes shipped from the US I am not sure where else to look. HELP 


Dezracer said:


> They're on Ebay all the time.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

hey bro happy new year, tw's are sweet so far 

all the best for 2011 to you and the family


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey 1BMM how goes it? 
I was thinking about your cooling issue earlier and think it could be fixed somewhat easily but not for free. My basic idea was that your current system could be converted to a recirculating system, somewhat easily, with top drains at each bucket going to the res and all the fresh water being pushed up through the bottom lines that are currently in place. Soo I guess all you would need is a strong sump pump, some drain line and a water chiller then theoretically your warm water issue would be non existent...
Or you could try something like an under current system... Just thinking outloud
happy new years- 
WhoDat.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Badman, just wanted to say Happy Hogmanay bru, and all the best for 2011. Hope you had a great night.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the visits fellas, I had the best new year ive ever had in my life this year. Me and one of my homies took a road trip to visit a couple riuer's just recently and im still not recovered from all of the awesomeness we got exposed to hehehe. The rocky mountains are just an amazing site to a guy who dont get to see much in the way of mountains. Ive taking a gazillion pictures along the trip which ill post a few here after while. Got loads of work to be done this fine morning of 2011. 

Whodat thankyou for your interest in helping me solve the heat issue. I like your ideas bro, im thinking im going to be ok now for the rest of this grow. The winter here has turned cold and heat has actually had to be supplied to the room. I also have a killer sog table planned instead of those buckets which ill be able to cool in the summer months alot easier. Just got to say though bro good looking out i got a lil discouraged there for a bit, all is on track now for a healthy crop. 


A side note about DST's Dog Kush. They love hyroponic growing!!!! The dogs i have going in hydro just dwarfed the soil dogs in a few days time. Keep an eye out right here to see how they finish hydro style. 

 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a great holiday Badman!!! And always nice to meet fellow minded fellows, lol





1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the visits fellas, I had the best new year ive ever had in my life this year. Me and one of my homies took a road trip to visit a couple riuer's just recently and im still not recovered from all of the awesomeness we got exposed to hehehe. The rocky mountains are just an amazing site to a guy who dont get to see much in the way of mountains. Ive taking a gazillion pictures along the trip which ill post a few here after while. Got loads of work to be done this fine morning of 2011.
> 
> Whodat thankyou for your interest in helping me solve the heat issue. I like your ideas bro, im thinking im going to be ok now for the rest of this grow. The winter here has turned cold and heat has actually had to be supplied to the room. I also have a killer sog table planned instead of those buckets which ill be able to cool in the summer months alot easier. Just got to say though bro good looking out i got a lil discouraged there for a bit, all is on track now for a healthy crop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2011)

Mountains, whodat...whodat used to live in NO, masonman used to live in NO and now you have pics of the rocky mountains from your road trip huh? Why didn't I know about this site before I drove across country back in 01'? It sure would have made the trip much nicer. Welcome home vagabond, I was starting to get a bit concerned, I forgot about your heading down I-75, hope your trip was great and the guys you met even better.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Mountains, whodat...whodat used to live in NO, masonman used to live in NO and now you have pics of the rocky mountains from your road trip huh? Why didn't I know about this site before I drove across country back in 01'? It sure would have made the trip much nicer. Welcome home vagabond, I was starting to get a bit concerned, I forgot about your heading down I-75, hope your trip was great and the guys you met even better.


haha, you implying that me and the BMM got to chill? that would be cool 

Mason you used to ive in the N.O.!? I didn't know that, boy what a city huh  Shit you should have told me you were in denver man! I'm trying my best to smoke these meds bud need more help!!! LOL. 
Sounds like your trip was some awesome shit! cool

Oh and one more thought on the heat if it is an issue later. You could try insulating your buckets to keep the cold in and reflect heat... but I sure youv thought of this already. 
I just made a bubble container out of an old cooler and the temp has been 67f for almost 24hrs.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

ahhh snap i was in Denver Whodat. And yes i did live near NO for years. I lived on the mississippi gulf coast along waveland and biloxi. Kinda miss those parts of the map. Im going down to visit some friends this summer, I met hords of cool like minded folks in the south. Love the creole/cajun food til i die and am a devoted Saints fan aswell. Anyways im going to be in your neck of the woods again soon and id be delighted to smoke out wit ya Whodat.

DST, Headsup im coming to burn one down with you guys too some day soon. i feel my life wont be complete until we choke together hahaha. Seriously though lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have only met one RIU member in person and that's the dude that I built the big op for. I wish he'd post up some pics to show off my work but he won't out of fear. He's got it running really good now and the last time I was there with him to see if he had some clones he could spare he had a lot of bud drying and lots of plants in deiifernet stages. It was an awesome thing to see first hand. 

He's got some stuff going calle Super Cat Piss, lol. I saw some in another club and told him about it and somehow he got some clones of it I guess. It's supposed to be really good but c'mon, Super Cat Piss? They had in the 'top shelf' case where I saw it.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 3, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have only met one RIU member in person and that's the dude that I built the big op for. I wish he'd post up some pics to show off my work but he won't out of fear. He's got it running really good now and the last time I was there with him to see if he had some clones he could spare he had a lot of bud drying and lots of plants in deiifernet stages. It was an awesome thing to see first hand.
> 
> He's got some stuff going calle Super Cat Piss, lol. I saw some in another club and told him about it and somehow he got some clones of it I guess. It's supposed to be really good but c'mon, Super Cat Piss? They had in the 'top shelf' case where I saw it.


the cat piss is good smoke, i have not had super cat piss but good ol reg cat piss i have, my uncle grew it last outdoor season, and man i know why it has its name cuz it did smell kinda like cat piss but smoke so good


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah the stuff I saw in the club did smell a bit like cat piss, lol. I wouldn't say it was exactly like it but similar enough to do the name justice.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive been hearing about this cat piss for some time now and have yet to see any with my own eyes. How about some wheel chair or some corkey thatcher lol. now those are a few local varieties that come around here rarely these days but chink eye even the veteran cheifers. hahaha. 

I got my first taste of a few clone only strains just recently. Jack Herrer and the real Purple Kush just to name a couple. Quite delightful smoke from both varieties.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

A small update from the cave. 

Today i set aside some time to switch over to flower and start selective cloning of the Timewarp phenos. It seems i have 3 distinct phenos from the TW and all of them are stretchy mother fuckers. I do have one that is more compact than the others. I also have 2 male studs with drastically diffrent phenos. Im going to do some crossing to see if i can develope a compact version first and then use that version and back cross with a male for a larger plant for the outdoor season. So much to do and no time to do it lol. 

Anyways the cave is slap full of plants and they are growing like mad with the Dutchmaster nutes. I might actually have to scrog them here before long if they keep up the stretching. Ive been pinching and supercropping this round vs topping and i like this method better as the plant keeps the original terminal leader. Both methods are fine i guess just trying new shit. 

Heres a few pics from a few nights ago. Club 600 has already seen them but here goes. 









Ill throw up a few pics of the now flowering ladies here in a bit. 

 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2011)

Whodat, I was implying...and as usual, I was wrong, see what happens when you put two and two together? I figured you guys hooked up, I remembered you are both from the NO area if not NO itself, and when the masonman mentioned the rockies I thought for sure you guys got stoned together and pondered the meaning of life sitting atop the rockies. I wonder, do you feel closer to god on top of a mountain? Do you feel closer to god if your on top of a mountain smoking a joint?

Masonman, thanks for the laugh, choke together.

Dez, I had a plant that smelled just like cat piss, a real stinker she was. I think if I even posted that somewhere back in history on the six hundred.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2011)

masonman, what do you mean by pinching? Is it possible to show us a pic of what you mean?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes indeed headsup.. Ill go take a few pics right now.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Yes indeed headsup.. Ill go take a few pics right now.



Thank you sir. I'll check back, gotta' go feed the girls.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

Aight headsup heres what we got crackin in the cave. 



Its kinda hard to see but ive pinched the stems and bent over the tallest branches of these plants. Ive found by doing so it allows the lower branches to catch up to the main terminal leader ( the main stalk ) 


This is a Dog Kush that ive pinched with my figures and layed over. There is a technique and a delicate touch needed to do the pinching and bending. You gotta go slowly using your thumb and pointer finger and squeeze rub pinch until you mash the inner pulp of the branch and simply bend it over so the branch doesn't snap. If the branch does snap it can be mended easily and ive done it a few times already. You just make like a sling cast for the branch and make sure its stable and moist all will be fine. 




Here is a good example of the outcome of pinching and bending. AKA super cropping. The technique works well to produce a dense top canopy which is ideal in a horizontal garden. It also promotes multiple colas but mostly just makes the best use of light in a horizontal application. Vertical this mehtod is probably not necissary at all. 


Heres a look at the garden after a fresh nute change. This flower session will be dutchmaster gold flower a b and 65 ml zone. 
Switched out my MH bulbs for HPS and set the timer 12/12 this is day 1 flower for all the dogs bw tw twxr ga hb.


Headband 1 & 2

Now for a look at the males. 


This is a Timewarp X Romulan herm Not quite sure yet if this is a full fledge peter swanger or a cross dresser  It has balls and some fe looking preflowers not 100%sure as another riuer 600 bro has seen herm traits so going to keep a close eye. I do like the structural traits of this particular twxr


This here is a Full fledge male Timewarp male. Very Very stretchy.


Another stretchy TW bloke


So far im going to have to say this is a twxr male. I will be watching for female flowers closely in the next few days weeks other wise dude will be part of my breeding stock. 


Random pic of headband pheno 1 very compact internodal spacing. A nice trait me thinks. 

And thats all for now peeps, ill throw up some more pics when i get time  1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Great update MM! Your cave is looking top fkin notch bro 

Quick Q- Have you tried bending and Scropping the ak befor? If so, how did she do?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure i know what you mean whodat? ak never grown if thats what you mean. Also loving your sig bro . Seize the day good one dude,


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow some how I thought I read you had an ak goin.?..? sorry bout that.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks masonman, when you said pinching and supercropping, you kind of threw me off as to what you meant. I just call what you are doing supercropping. I had to do the same thing to my casey jones. I supercropped the main stem twice in three days and the second time tied down the terminal leader. After two weeks I think she is finally done stretching.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Wow some how I thought I read you had an ak goin.?..? sorry bout that.


No worries my friend. Id like to give the AK a run though. 



Heads Up said:


> Thanks masonman, when you said pinching and supercropping, you kind of threw me off as to what you meant. I just call what you are doing supercropping. I had to do the same thing to my casey jones. I supercropped the main stem twice in three days and the second time tied down the terminal leader. After two weeks I think she is finally done stretching.


Yep just basic suppercropping Headsup. There is a bud pinching technique out there too which is said to help fatten up calyx's. Might have to find where i read that..


Today im planning on setting up my breeding quarters in another room i built awhile back. Its more or less just a room that im going to flower the males in to harvest ther pollen. I got a hord of crosses planned for future grows. Just to name a few Headband X Timewarp, Grape Ape X Timewarp & Dog X Timewarp. I think im just going to paint a few lower buds on each strain. 

The Timewarp strain itself is going to go through some rigorous breeding crosses of the male TW phenos and TW female phenos. Maybe its time i share over on the 600 breeders showcase but ive got nothing to show just yet so ill wait hehe. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday my friends.  1BMM


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 4, 2011)

Now thats what Im talkin about! Your well on your way my friend. Doing great 

and + rep of course

You earned it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks TLD my friend, Things are coming together for me these days just loving it. Should have a nice fat harvest here in 8 weeks +.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

nice bro sweet update everything looking swell in the cave


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 5, 2011)

Indeed bro thanks for the visit. Im thinking the garden is going to overwhelm my space and im going to put up a scrog. shit this grow isnt the fastest crop for sure but im going to make it worth it. Goood smoke i just fkn love it


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this the fullest you have had the room to date 1BMM? And do you think you could get more in? Looks pretty chocka in there! I am already looking at some of my new editions that have gone staight 12/12 and thinking...do I really have enough space, haha.

Peace bru, DST



1badmasonman said:


> Indeed bro thanks for the visit. Im thinking the garden is going to overwhelm my space and im going to put up a scrog. shit this grow isnt the fastest crop for sure but im going to make it worth it. Goood smoke i just fkn love it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 5, 2011)

actually yes DST my bru i could fit alot in there if i go full out sog. i like the idea it just scares me as i want my kids to have a daddy after the inevitable haters come along. shit im realistic our way of life isn't bread and butter with silver spoons. Ive learned alot about life and the joy of growing just in a few weeks here. Its sureal to me yet and to those who know me you know what i mean. Im just takin back man but im amazed at how prevalant our culture is and even though we are forced in to the shadows good folks are out there. Damn i feel like i found what my soul has been searching for. Having myself a good tall drag of some purps and crashing out. Peaces bro's


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

I watched a stupid Cops programme last night based in the UK, these guys had just raided a hydro store/warehouse and were arresting all the guys for intention to cultivate cannabis (they had nutes, lights, soil as any grow shop would) The guy they were arresting was laughing, and the Copper was saying, "I am glad you think it's funny"...and the guy was like, "well I haven't done anything illegal". Afterwards the cop is being interviewed saying how its terrible that these people can bend the law and laugh about it blah blah blah....like we were some sort of evil criminals. Naturally at the end of the show the announcer said that all the guys had been released without charge, haha..dumb cops.

Night Night Badman!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Indeed bro thanks for the visit. Im thinking the garden is going to overwhelm my space and im going to put up a scrog. shit this grow isnt the fastest crop for sure but im going to make it worth it. Goood smoke i just fkn love it


eye hopefully the screen will keep everything fairly even, although ur suppercropping seems to be working ok


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn that is funny DST. When i say when will the lies stop and the truth be know to all about weed. Having spent a few days with some folks on the frontlines of prop 19 my view is a bit scewed. I see the battle from both sides and each have there pros and cons. Hmm just thinking out loud. 

Las thanks bro. Yeah the supercropping does indeed seem to be doing the trick. I just hope the stretching stops soon.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Change is a difficult thing to deal with 1BMM, but no matter what, change should be for the good of everyone, and not just a few people. When there is change, existing systems get messed with and as such, so do individuals. Unfortunately for group change this is the only way. What needs to be done is that the change is co-ordinated by all involved, and all infected, not by people who are on the outter rim of the changes looking down, that just never works. But hey, thats power and life bru. Have a good one.

DST

I should still not be a criminal, I am harming no one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 6, 2011)

would have given you rep for that post DST.... right on the dot there.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 6, 2011)

Man D truer words have never been spoken bru


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with that.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

I've given up on our country, the US, doing the right thing about weed. I live in the southern bible belt, there is no way on god's green earth that those people will ever consider legalizing or even decriminalizing weed. They live in a fantasy land where people like us are some type of deviants set on destroying their world and they will do everything in their power to stop us. So I sit on the sidelines and wonder at the stupidity of it all while I continue to do my thing and hope my lifestyle appears to all interested parties, to be quite boring. We're going to get smart electric meters in our little town. The utility company will now when I'm using the most electricity, which makes me wonder. Anyone with even a little knowledge of growing will recognize the 12/12 pattern, is that enough evidence to initiate a contact with the po-po?


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Heads Up, the best thing I can suggest for that is to split your room in two, have one side running at night, and one running during the day....constant use of electricity, lol........And to think you have to grow indoors with all the sun out there...grrrr.

Perhaps as the younger generations come through and get power things will change, but I fear that will be a long long time. I live in a country where smoking weed is legal, prostitutes can register and pay taxes, people can get exstacy tablets tested before they go clubbing, but yet I am still paranoid about growing my lovely plants as it is effectively illegal!!! capital letters WTF



Heads Up said:


> I've given up on our country, the US, doing the right thing about weed. I live in the southern bible belt, there is no way on god's green earth that those people will ever consider legalizing or even decriminalizing weed. They live in a fantasy land where people like us are some type of deviants set on destroying their world and they will do everything in their power to stop us. So I sit on the sidelines and wonder at the stupidity of it all while I continue to do my thing and hope my lifestyle appears to all interested parties, to be quite boring. We're going to get smart electric meters in our little town. The utility company will now when I'm using the most electricity, which makes me wonder. Anyone with even a little knowledge of growing will recognize the 12/12 pattern, is that enough evidence to initiate a contact with the po-po?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I've given up on our country, the US, doing the right thing about weed. I live in the southern bible belt, there is no way on god's green earth that those people will ever consider legalizing or even decriminalizing weed. They live in a fantasy land where people like us are some type of deviants set on destroying their world and they will do everything in their power to stop us. So I sit on the sidelines and wonder at the stupidity of it all while I continue to do my thing and hope my lifestyle appears to all interested parties, to be quite boring. We're going to get smart electric meters in our little town. The utility company will now when I'm using the most electricity, which makes me wonder. Anyone with even a little knowledge of growing will recognize the 12/12 pattern, is that enough evidence to initiate a contact with the po-po?


its not enough to get a warrant they would have to investigate for awhile, and if they did theri is always a high chance theri is a lie in it and every thing will be dropped. if you are sketched about it i would have the lights on during the day cuz thats when the most electricity is used any way. each time you turn on any thing your meter rises,a microwave will use more watts then 1 1000 watter most the time, a coffee maker is the same any thing can and will make your meter jump up but they cant prove it is lights to grow marijuana. it could be lights to grow indoor veggies.
have you ever seen kopbusters?
you could also invest in a smaller solar panel for the roof so that way you can run some stuff of of solar power and let that big ol sun do some work


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 7, 2011)

Ohh yeah Headsup there are indeed some die hard bible thumpers in the south. What i see happening in our country is the movement is spreading west to east. It will be a long time before I see medical laws in place in my neck of the woods. For the most part though the people here and everywhere would rather see weed atleast decriminalized whether they use it themselves or not. For exaple my mom is a devote christian and a missionary who travels the worlds most destitude places. She has always frowned on my pot smoking but would rather see me stoned than getting shitty drunk lol. People are starting to realize that weed is not the scurge that the gov made us "wants us" to believe it is. 

DST i think that NL has got the right idea with how forward thinking they are when it comes to people and their right to freedom. People are going to experiment with drugs regardless of the consecuences. Why not make it a safer experience by testing E. Thats a great idea as people put alot of bullshit in them pills these days. 

Gardeners is what we are. Why is that such a crime. ???? Yes my friends this world is in need of change. 

peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

DST, not to be a thorn in your side, but I am the younger generation from the sixties, we are in power, it's people like me who are now 'the establishment'. I've been waiting since 1968 for weed to be legalized and my own hippie generation is letting me down...or maybe not. Truthfully, I could care less whether they legalize it or not, it will not affect me one way or the other, I'm still going to do what I do. It is however the attitude surrounding the whole growing and smoking thing that pisses me off to no end, the ignorance is utterly amazing. What people will believe without facts to support their own warped point of view is amazing, never underestimate the power of stupid. I think what we are seeing is the problem of legalization being tackled from a different angle, the medical angle.

Viagra was first introduced to testing for people with angina? (spelling), but it didn't work very well, however the drug company noticed during testing it has this other ability, we all know what that ability is. Let me ask you guys this, had you ever heard of erectile dysfunction before viagra? I hadn't. So they couldn't sell viagra as a medicine to help with angina, but if they came up with this 'condition' they could sell it for 'erectile dysfunction' and a gold mine was born. I see the same thing happening with 'medical' marijuana. Almost a third of the country now has medical, it really is only a matter of time before either outright legalization or national decriminalization takes place.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 8, 2011)

I hear ya headsup lots of conflicting views in our world of ganja. Like you said fuck it. Just keep on smoking let the rest of the world deal with the stress aha hahaha.


5 days of flower so far not much to show off. I do have a question though. How long can i leave the males in the flower room before i really need to worry about pollen sacs bursting. 

I got 2 males that ive decided to keep. One Tw and one TWXR. All my dogs are shooting hairs all over but im keeping a close eye for balls. Ive only plucked a handful this far so hopefully thats all there will be. 

Other than that the plants are in excellent health. My hydro troubles are over for good thank god. I think it was all due to the nutes i was using. Ill post up a few pics in a bit. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2011)

masonman, I personally would get the males out as soon as you identify them, you know how some guys like to ejaculate early. I wouldn't take the chance of that happening. That's my humble opinion.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

i know HeadsUp likes to err on the side of caution what with his experience of premature ejaculation...(you seem to mention that a lot HeadsUp, heheh, j/k) lol, and all the other joke acronyms..

If you have the space to develop them elsewhere there really is no point in keeping them next to your ladies. But if limited on that and want to see them grow poper before removing them into a less well lit area, then def the first 2 weeks of flowering or 12/12 should I say, then monitor after that. You can tell when a sac is going to open as the nanner slowly gets wider, the lines that defin it as a nanner go a lighter colour. This is a risky stage...make sure you are not blowing an fans on them if you do leave them in your flower room past 2 weeks.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2011)

One of these days DST. It's not enough you called me old with a feeble mind the other day, now you have to imply that I prematurely ejaculate. I'll have you know at my age, it's good to know there's something coming out of me besides dust.

Speaking of ejaculation, my ex got in contact with me over the weekend, hadn't spoken to her in years. I'm going to let you guys know what a sap I am. I married this girl twenty years ago. The love of my life, we were divorced within three years. Married her again seven years later, divorced again within a year and a half. It's been twenty years since I first married her and I still love her to this day. Maybe you were right DST, maybe I am a bit weak in the head?


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

hehe....

ach mate, there's at least one pussy out there that turns each man into a sap!! I been through that as well (but avoided the marriage part.) The one that I had troubles with couldn't handle the fact that I loved one of my exes from before . Even though we split I still love her in a way as well (perhaps she would understand that now). She just couldn't get it into her head that just because I loved someone once and then split with them, that I didn't all of a sudden hate that person, or feel less for her. I still love the person I met, the times we had together etc, why when it goes sour would I suddenly think that I had been wrong and didn't love that person...this may all sound quite confusing, but I have a place for all my ex's, one night stands, etc...otherwise I wouldn't have done what I did (with the exception of 1 girl who really just smelt bad!! lol) I have little compartment boxes that I like to visit from time to time, they are called memories, and those are things I want to try and hold onto until I die, why should I forget about them. God that girl had such a fukkin nice ass but was quite short of grey cells......I often wonder what would happen if I met her today.

Love is a thing in my opinion that transcends from just knowing someone and not wishing harm to them (one level of love) to putting your life on the line for that person....there are so many levels of it, you can't just say, well LOVE = LOVE and that's that.... I love my plants, but perhaps (notice the perhaps) not as much as my wife. haha. I hope she don't read this!

I think I need a joint.



Heads Up said:


> One of these days DST. It's not enough you called me old with a feeble mind the other day, now you have to imply that I prematurely ejaculate. I'll have you know at my age, it's good to know there's something coming out of me besides dust.
> 
> Speaking of ejaculation, my ex got in contact with me over the weekend, hadn't spoken to her in years. I'm going to let you guys know what a sap I am. I married this girl twenty years ago. The love of my life, we were divorced within three years. Married her again seven years later, divorced again within a year and a half. It's been twenty years since I first married her and I still love her to this day. Maybe you were right DST, maybe I am a bit weak in the head?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

LMAO you guys are funny " there's at least one pussy out there that turns each man into a sap!!" ah hahaha so true. 

Headsup I know you are alot older than some of us young punks on riu but you have a young mind and heart bro. Maybe you and the ex should re-ignite the flame. Before i hooked up with my current girl much like DST i fucked more pussy than ron jeremy haha. I did end up falling for one girl who ironically was a complete basket case. She had been drinking heavily one night and decided to drive. Bad idea, she T boned a car at an inersection and killed the other driver who turned out to be one of her close girlfriends father. Talk about fucked up. Anyways i helped her sort out all her emotions and helped her kick her drug habits, we were in love got married and then when the bitch was on top of the world again she goes and fucks my best friend. That bitch haha. I still lover her though as much as she devastated my world, and i mean it reallly screwed me up for awhile. 

I guess i have a soft spot for some people. I dunno haha. 

Anyhows my friends the males are bulking up nut sacs and im going to take the safe route and move them out of the grow room. I really dont want a seeded crop again this year lol. That really sucked. 

I keep promoising some pics and by golly im going to get some up here today i swear. Catch you fellas later.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey bru, just wanted to report in on the Rom TW. Apart from it turning into one sexy transsexual - remind me to tell you guys the story about one of the contractors who worked for me!! - it has a couple of first flowers that got very rounded and hard (seed forming) However, I missed a couple of sacs and they had opened, however no flower inside? Was like a banana peel that had been visited by a cheeky monkey who had munched the banana and left it hanging, lol...hopefully no spluffage.

The TW is turning into a geourgous tall lady, but has stopped the stretching now and looks like all energy is going into bud production. I am expecting a big fatty of this one sir. Much love to the fairy!!

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes indeed DST!!!!! GET THEM TWXRs the fk outta there. I just found another male twxr. Matter of fact all of my twxrs are now male, I have no female at all  thats 6 males out of 6 seeds. WTF man the one and only one i didn't put the axe to was looking real promising and then i noticed today mad clusters of bear claws. Im not to sure about that strain as i dont know the breeder of the cross. I havent seen a pistil on any of my twxrs so im going to just count them all as male. I did however keep one that has a really nice structure to it. 

 Im dissapointed. I was really looking forward to some of that twxr smoke. Ohh well. I guess ill have to make the cross meself but then it will be 3/4 timewarp 1/4 twxr. At any rate the Timewarp regs so far seem to be stable keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Ohh noooo. its the spuff shack hahaha. 

Well fellas as ive said all my twxr's are confirmed sac draggers.  No female in this lot so ill be cracking some more beans hoping for just 1 please!!!!! 

Today was def the day the known males had to come out of the flower room. I have another room that i built awhile ago that i havent been using but was built for a grow. This is the breeding quarters now as my old wiring cannot support the wattage of a proper flower room without some major rewiring and inspections ect.... No time for that shit. 

Heres a look at the fly by night set up haha. 


2 150watt cfl on 12/12 


Need a better door this closet is in a locked room so its no biggy. got exhaust even which is a plus.


Here is Mr. Timewarp This is one of 2 males so far. 2nd male got cement shoes night before last lol. This TW had the better character traits of the 2 in this humble growers opinion. Its a stretcy fast growing plant and the node spacing is much tighter than his brother who we dont talk about hehe. 

Some nut shots 



Here is the handsome'ist!!! twxr the asshole hahaha. 


Its a shame OK im done licking my wounds now. BUT damn wish one was a female. 

This fella outshined the rest of the twxr males so he gets the privledge along with tw of spluffing together. 


Nuttin BUT Nutzzzz 

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Temps and humidity in check.


Starting to see a bowl like pattern taking shape on the canopy. A few days ago i went through and placed the shorter plants of the garden directly under the lights and put the taller ones on the sides and front in an attempt to even things out. Im sure that this bowl shape will continue even though im supercropping branches daily, its just the way the lights are positioned horizontally i think. 


A bit closer, ill try to explain what we have here. White bucket is my prized Timewarp female. I have 2 others in the mix here aswell but this one is my fav. 

Far left is DOG 3 and my clone mother for all 9 hydro dogs in the background. There are also 5 soil dogs from the same mother in the sog. 

Next is the 2 headband phenos gifted by the fairy from a great pal of mine and ours. I took clones from each and have 3 hydro headbands and 3 total in soil including these two. 

looking in a bit closer. 


Im going to add 2 more hps close to the end of flower i think, Maybe just a few hours at mid day like it would be in nature during the hot hours of the day. Just dont wanna raise red flags with high energy usage. sos 

far right are 3 hydro blue widow there are 3 more in soil tucked into the sog aswell as 2 Grape Ape. Today i pulled all the soil plants out and got really nosey to the dogs tws and twxrs HB's looking for nanners and man parts. I only found a couple suspected male preflowers on my dogs and other than that GA all good. HB all good. TW got 2 im watching yet. BW are known females so all good. TWXR i had one left in the mix that i was sure was showing female preflowers. I go to take a look up her skirt today and find she's been a he all along. SO  sadly i cut the he she up into bits and thats that. 

So overall things are good. Ive been feeding my soil girls water only as the soil i used has nutes in it. I think they are all but used up so ive gone to a feed of FF today. Some plants are showing N def and a few micro shortages aswell. 

As for the Hydro plants. Shit man Dutchmasters all the way. Since switching from a soil nute JC the plants have exploded with root growth and vegatative growth massively!!!. Im really getting the hang of this shit now. My ph has been staying in range for 3-4 days at a time now before needing ph down. Temps are in the mid 60's in the res/nutes. Root rot is notta thanks to HU and the DM zone. Got me thinking i almost gave up hahaha. Enough of my rambles. 

I took a clone of each variety in the flower room for this springs clone mothers. 

Guess what the twxr clone i took had roots already after only 3 days. MALE why are they so fast compared to the fe's 

Peace and god bless peeps 1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 9, 2011)

Hats off to you, 1bmm. That looks really fantastic. Nice work.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> dam that is some spendy equipment.
> you should just move to a medical state masonman


 even in medical states (like mine) we need the smell down....thieves!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Sure is rocking now 1BMM. I guess the JC nutes for soil just don't do it for hydro. I was actually thinking of doing a little hydro thing, but then though better of it, lol

Can't wait for you to get a DOG harvest bru. Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice work masonman, that is turning into a regular forest. I'm happy the zone helped you out, I had no need for it. I must have zoned when I ordered it. I'm curious as to whether there is going to be a big difference in taste between hydro and soil. I expect you will get a better yield from the hydro?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you guys taste the difference between hyrdo grown fruit and veg and soil grown organic?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Hats off to you, 1bmm. That looks really fantastic. Nice work.


Thankyou Shnkrmn and thanx for the support bro 



bassman999 said:


> even in medical states (like mine) we need the smell down....thieves!!


Yeah i hear ya bassman the smell is a loud if not for carbon scrubbers and good ventilation. I have a nose like a blood hound so im quite critical about keeping my pad ganj odour free enven though i love the smell lol. Gotta be smart about the shit ya nooooo.



DST said:


> Sure is rocking now 1BMM. I guess the JC nutes for soil just don't do it for hydro. I was actually thinking of doing a little hydro thing, but then though better of it, lol
> 
> Can't wait for you to get a DOG harvest bru. Peace, DST


Yep DST bru Jacks classic just wasnt cutting it. Im not 100% going to say it cant be done though. When i added zone i quit the jc i guess just to be safe. I really want these ladies to bulk up without being a mad scientist hehe. I need a lil more experience yet hydro. DM nutes are expensive as fuck too but they are primo so its worth it. My dogs DST are looking really good and healthy even though my pics dont show it, i suck at photography hehe. 



Heads Up said:


> Nice work masonman, that is turning into a regular forest. I'm happy the zone helped you out, I had no need for it. I must have zoned when I ordered it. I'm curious as to whether there is going to be a big difference in taste between hydro and soil. I expect you will get a better yield from the hydro?


Well Headsup thats what the hydro guys say vs dirt. I guess we shall see as i have about as many soil dogs in flower as hydro so easy comparison and good point HU. I never gave that much thought hahaha. 



DST said:


> Can you guys taste the difference between hyrdo grown fruit and veg and soil grown organic?


Ive never had any actual hydro weed to my knowledge so this will be a first for me. Also a great little side project as stated^^^ cool im that much more fired up now lol. Just 7-89 weeks to go ill let you gentlemen in on the scoop. 

 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

The cave is beginning to look more like the amazon jungle, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

aye, prolly a few lost tribes and cities of gold in there....well certainly cities of gold!!!


Dezracer said:


> The cave is beginning to look more like the amazon jungle, lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 11, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thankyou Shnkrmn and thanx for the support bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll make sure you taste some super hydro bro, and a few different kinds too  

Over time you will come to form your own personal opinions. I prefer Outdoor all around. Indoors I prefer organic soil, soil, soilless or coco. Im not a big fan of DWC buds, but I am a fan of DWC growth times, and harvest weights . Hydro is somewhere in between to me. I have seen all different kinds of turn outs from each style of growing. What it has come down to with me is- 1st the strain, 2nd the method it was grown and harvested. There have been times that people have told me it was good outdoor, and I liked it just fine, and then they would tell me it was indoor hydro. So on the subject of what is actually better..... my most common opinion is "it all depends" . I still prefer well grown and cared for outdoor.

Some of your plants look just like some of my old plants...... so I am aching to have my own personal grow going again. Thanks for that added motivation. I will send you a link when I get my new journal going.

Till then....

Keep It up!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragment DST HU DEZ TLD. Yes the cave is surely filling out quickly. Going to have to raise the lights again today. So far so good all the plants in flower are doing great. A few of the soil headbands are showing signs of def. But other than that all is green and healthy. Just over 1 week of flower down and lil mini colas are starting to take shape on the canopy. 

The 2 males are growing balls like mad. I know DST you mentioned that you think the males will turn fe on the TWXR but this one of mine is full fledge male. No pussy hair at all just big ole nut sacs. Im almost sure now having went back and re read posts around the time of the bean order thye are supposed to be regs. Those beans in particular came from the breeders themselves instead of the attitude so could be some shinanigans on their part. However going to be searching for that elusive fe in the mix. 

As for me im soar ugghh. Been out snowboarding all week and trying more advanced obstacles and tricks. Ive been taking an ass whoopin lol but i love it. Too much fun peeps

Have a great day everybody. 1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 12, 2011)

While Jack's didn't work so well for your hydro, you might take a look at Dyna-gro which I use. It's dead cheap, very pure and has given me great success where cannabis-specific nutes have been indifferent in results (for me). I used to have every deficiency possible until I switched.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I might have some foliage pro from dyna-gro sitting in my feed cabinet if your interested masonman? NPK of 9-3-6...if I'm remembering correctly. I don't remember the size of the bottle but if it dawns on me tonight when I'm in there I'll pull it out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Headsup but I think im ok for now on nutes. My lil shelf is jam packed with nutes. The hydro plants are fine no def at all. Its the soil plants that have used up the slow realease fert in the soil. For that ive gone to feeding Foxfarms full line up for the rest of flower. Its getting to be a real pain watering ther inner soil plants, hard to reach.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

tell me about it, today I managed whilst rushing to drop one of my little pots from the very top shelf (about 2 metres high) which nose dived and landed on my ballasts, all the lights then promptly went out (including inside my house - freaked the wife who was just getting out of bed!! woops) Anyway, cleaned up, dried them off, and bingo all is running fine, what a fekkin chop I am. lol



1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the offer Headsup but I think im ok for now on nutes. My lil shelf is jam packed with nutes. The hydro plants are fine no def at all. Its the soil plants that have used up the slow realease fert in the soil. For that ive gone to feeding Foxfarms full line up for the rest of flower. Its getting to be a real pain watering ther inner soil plants, hard to reach.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 13, 2011)

lol well as much as we try to be ginger with the tender lil yins accidents do happen lol. The other day i was leaning in over the garden to supercrop a few branches slipped on a wet spot and lost my footing biffed it on top of a couple plants lol. They are doing ok though just some ruffled branches hahaha.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

ruffling up the branches, hahaha....just a wee slip eh.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok I dont feel so bad for being a complete clutz ALL the time. I spilled water on my ballast 2 weeks ago, and I fell carrying a plant last week. All is well though she is re-potted and the ballast is still working. I came out last night to see that my mylar fell over some of my plants! I guess the tape isnt holding anymore. +rep to both of ya


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

Thankfully since I moved into my back bedroom to grow I've had no problems other than it getting a little cramped every once in a while from too many plants under the lights. I've also noticed as times passes I don't mess with the girls near as much as I used to. I go in when the lights come on, tell them good morning and give them a quick look. Come back after about an hour and water them and I might take another look or two before bed. I'm up at five fifteen, so at five to six I go in, hit the sleep button on my air conditioner, turn the fans down low, give them a quick peek and tell them goodnight when the lights go out. It's been rather cold here the past few days, it's gotten down to sixty five at the moment in the garden. I'm hoping since they are so near finishing the colder nights might encourage a bit more resin out of them.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

So about 18,3 celcius, is that with the light on or off HeadsUp?


Heads Up said:


> Thankfully since I moved into my back bedroom to grow I've had no problems other than it getting a little cramped every once in a while from too many plants under the lights. I've also noticed as times passes I don't mess with the girls near as much as I used to. I go in when the lights come on, tell them good morning and give them a quick look. Come back after about an hour and water them and I might take another look or two before bed. I'm up at five fifteen, so at five to six I go in, hit the sleep button on my air conditioner, turn the fans down low, give them a quick peek and tell them goodnight when the lights go out. It's been rather cold here the past few days, it's gotten down to sixty five at the moment in the garden. I'm hoping since they are so near finishing the colder nights might encourage a bit more resin out of them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 13, 2011)

Bio Bizz Bio Bloom compliments Fox Farms flowering nutes Really Really well, and I highly recommend using them together. My feeding methods are recorded randomly through out my grow journals if you are interested in how I have used them together before.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for that bit of info TLD ive never heard of anyone adding to FF feeds but knowing you ill look into that fo sho TLD. 

Headsup you call 65 cold hehe  Try -10 warming to a blustry 2 haha. It aint been that cold here yet but it will be soon. Id give me left nut for some 65 no snow. lol. 

Getting down the c-f conversions well eh DST lol. Im like you when people explain in Celsius i just dont get it without looking a t the thermometer hahaha. 

Well peeps it official i have no more twxrs I promised a single been to a friend of ours and by god hes going to get my last one. It aight ive got more beans i wanna try out already anyways. Atleast i got me a good fe TW. That is what ive really been after anyways. Beisdes that since ive scored some Headband and og kush im really excited to see how the dog stacks up. Uhh the boring days tick by till harvest and i got a long ways t go yet. Thank god for good friends  peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

That is with lights off. I expect it to get a bit cooler in there today, right now it is sixty seven and my light have only been off for fifteen minutes. I think I'm developing spider mites. I put on my magnifying headglasses to look at a leaf that I thought looked strange and sure enough it looks like spider web and I see tiny creatures. Not a lot of them but I see them. I think I'm moving chopping day up to tomorrow, they will be three days shy of eight weeks. I don't want to give the little turds any more time to multiply than necessary. I'm not dicking around, as soon as I remove them, I'm bombing my room. My casey jones has weeks to go, I suspect she is going to be infected also.

My temps have been rock steady. Generally they range from a low of about seventy two to a high of about seventy eight. Masonman, it didn't reach fifty here yesterday but today is supposed to be in the sixties and back to seventy something and thunderstorms on monday and tuesday and then cold again. You can always tell the visitors in florida, they are the ones with shorts on when everyone else is wearing winter clothes. I suspect if I came from, let's say Iowa, I would think fifty in january was warm too.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry to here about this headsup, get Diatomaceous earth straight away for the plants that are not infected. Give the top soil a good sprinkly of that (i use a pepper pot like thing.) If they do transfer from your drying bud, which they will, you need to make sure that their path is not an easy one. So if you hang your buds, make sure the string or whatever you are hanging them on has neem oil or something similar all over it. This should stop them in their tracks. Then bomb away, but don't expect that to always kill all the eggs. If there are some in your soil the DE will do this. I used DE in combination with a Bayer product, for spraying, but there are many more. I do believ the soil will need attention, hence the DE.

Hope you get it dialled mate.

DST



Heads Up said:


> That is with lights off. I expect it to get a bit cooler in there today, right now it is sixty seven and my light have only been off for fifteen minutes. I think I'm developing spider mites. I put on my magnifying headglasses to look at a leaf that I thought looked strange and sure enough it looks like spider web and I see tiny creatures. Not a lot of them but I see them. I think I'm moving chopping day up to tomorrow, they will be three days shy of eight weeks. I don't want to give the little turds any more time to multiply than necessary. I'm not dicking around, as soon as I remove them, I'm bombing my room. My casey jones has weeks to go, I suspect she is going to be infected also.
> 
> My temps have been rock steady. Generally they range from a low of about seventy two to a high of about seventy eight. Masonman, it didn't reach fifty here yesterday but today is supposed to be in the sixties and back to seventy something and thunderstorms on monday and tuesday and then cold again. You can always tell the visitors in florida, they are the ones with shorts on when everyone else is wearing winter clothes. I suspect if I came from, let's say Iowa, I would think fifty in january was warm too.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

I do not re-use my soil so that is not really a concern and thankfully the last time I did some nute shopping, I also got some neem oil and thank you for that little gem of a tip, I would have not thought of that. I responded to your post on the six hundred.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

the "de" on top of the soil is not because you re-use it, it's because the little fuks will lay eggss in there as they pass on their way to munch your new plants. Even if you get them and you think, ah they are all gone, suddenly you have them back. Each plant needs to be given the same treatment in my experience. Once I done that I got rid of the thrips and the spider mites (the same things was done to the clones and the veg area)...gnats are another story but don't kill your plant like mites and thrips do.



Heads Up said:


> I do not re-use my soil so that is not really a concern and thankfully the last time I did some nute shopping, I also got some neem oil and thank you for that little gem of a tip, I would have not thought of that. I responded to your post on the six hundred.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2011)

you can water the soil with neem and water and the neem will suffocate the eggs if any that are in the soil


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 14, 2011)

Ewwwww sorry to hear that Headsup. I havent yet encountered the spider mites yet thank god. Im sure one day they will appear sos im going to stock up on remedies just incase. Hope you get them lil fker grave yard dead HU.

Speaking of pests ive noticed ive got lil black knats buzzing around the plants. They dont seem to be doing any harm but i gotta wonder. Ive read somewhere that its a good sign of living soil?? does that make sense. Ive even found them in the root balls of the hydro plants. They are everywhere but again no noticeable signs of munching. Can someone enlighten me.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

i would of said maybey the soil/compost u have used but i'd do some research about them in ur roots as they could be breading/laying eggs down there and feeding off the roots?


edit
http://hydroponicsdictionary.com/fungus-gnats/

????


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 15, 2011)

Yikes thats a scary thought las. Im quite sure the lil shits are originating from the soil plants. Again no noticeable ill effects and ive only found just a couple that ventured into the hydro buckets. Im thinking that im just gonna hang some sticky strips up and hope to catch as many as i can without using any pesticides. 

On another note the smell issue has cought my attention once again. Seems every grow my stink factor goes up lol. This time im well prepared though. I had to breakdown and go buy yet another expensive investment to the grow. A ion Ozone gen. For those of you that have followed my previous few grows i had borrowed an ozone gen from a fellow grower pal of mine and it worked really well. Almost to well as it started to make me ill. Even though ive doubled the size of my carbon filter and exhaust fan the pungent smell of the dogs and headbands are already noticeable at only 2 wks flower. I happened to find a local enviromental outlet store that sells the exact same ozone gen that i used in my previous grows for $300.00, its big enough to treat the air in a large building and is fully adjustable which is a nice feature when late in flower and smell is at an all time high. 

I probably am a bit anal about keeping the ganj odour at nil becasue my grow room is directly below the floor of my front door and you never know whos gonna pop up on the door step and catch a wiff. Ive read about the popo doing knock and talk tactics to sniff out suspected grow ops so im not taking any chances there. No popo will even get the oppotunity to talk to the bad man hahah. NOT WELCOME hahaha. 

I guess i aught to snap a few pics today already be back with a few in a bit. Peace 1BMM


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 15, 2011)

I get fungus gnats in hydro. The maggots feed on your root hairs, which can weaken your plants, slow growth, etc. The yellow stickies work really well at suppressing the population. You may still have a few, but not enough to affect anything, and you won't be applying dubious poisons. Mites, on the other hand: extreme prejudice there. I go straight to defcon 4; Avid, combined with Stirrup M. Stirrup M is a spider mite sex pheromone which really 'stirs em up'. They basically run to their doom with a hardon. When it's mite season (warm months) I will treat each tray immediately before the start of flowering. Once you have budset, there are few practical remedies that I have found to work that don't compromise your crop. Using a silica additive can strengthen plants resistance against sucking pests like mites.

I have the same front door situation you do. I've been thinking about an ozone generator myself. Right now I have a front hall painting project that is doing a fine job of masking odor although paint these days just doesn't stink like it used to, low VOC and all that.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I get fungus gnats in hydro. The maggots feed on your root hairs, which can weaken your plants, slow growth, etc. The yellow stickies work really well at suppressing the population. You may still have a few, but not enough to affect anything, and you won't be applying dubious poisons. Mites, on the other hand: extreme prejudice there. I go straight to defcon 4; Avid, combined with Stirrup M. Stirrup M is a spider mite sex pheromone which really 'stirs em up'. They basically run to their doom with a hardon. When it's mite season (warm months) I will treat each tray immediately before the start of flowering. Once you have budset, there are few practical remedies that I have found to work that don't compromise your crop. Using a silica additive can strengthen plants resistance against sucking pests like mites.
> 
> I have the same front door situation you do. I've been thinking about an ozone generator myself. Right now I have a front hall painting project that is doing a fine job of masking odor although paint these days just doesn't stink like it used to, low VOC and all that.


I tried everything except Avid (price) and nothing and I mean nothing worked till I used the cheapo Hot Shots No Pest strip thing. After 5 days of the strip I see nothing living. I look periodically and still nothing! Too bad the damage is done and all the plants are doing terrible as result of the long infestation.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried no pest strips, but I think I have too much air exchange in my space for them to be effective. I think they must work in tents or closet grows where the fumes can build up to lethal levels because I've had lots of people say what you do. but I don't grow in an enclosure of any kind. Avid rocks, but I'll only use it in veg. I figure if you start out flowering clean, there's nothing that can really impact healthy plants significantly in ten weeks, unless your environment is atrocious. It's kind of a footrace to harvest at that point if you get me. Avid will take them several weeks into flowering with immunity. After that, well, mites don't breed THAT fast.



bassman999 said:


> I tried everything except Avid (price) and nothing and I mean nothing worked till I used the cheapo Hot Shots No Pest strip thing. After 5 days of the strip I see nothing living. I look periodically and still nothing! Too bad the damage is done and all the plants are doing terrible as result of the long infestation.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I tried no pest strips, but I think I have too much air exchange in my space for them to be effective. I think they must work in tents or closet grows where the fumes can build up to lethal levels because I've had lots of people say what you do. but I don't grow in an enclosure of any kind. Avid rocks, but I'll only use it in veg. I figure if you start out flowering clean, there's nothing that can really impact healthy plants significantly in ten weeks, unless your environment is atrocious. It's kind of a footrace to harvest at that point if you get me. Avid will take them several weeks into flowering with immunity. After that, well, mites don't breed THAT fast.


Ok, I shoulda mentioned for the 1st day I used it I turned off all air heat etc...for a full 12 hrs. During lights off , dont do that with lights on or u will have a problem!

My grow area is a non-sealed outside shed 8x8 internally, and it leaks badly. Got to 45* in there with lights off and no heat etc...

I think it is 1 no pest strip per 1500ft2, not exactly sure. Did you use enough of them?

How does Avid work? I have heard lots about it as well.....


----------



## wanabe (Jan 15, 2011)

looking great bro


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

Waiting for those pics...dum de dum....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 16, 2011)

Duh pics lol. I totally forgot hehehe. Well heres a load of pics in no particular order from the cave last night. 




New Ozone generator.


Timewarp


Dog Kush's


Another Timewarp




Dog's




More Dogs




















Timewarp


Male Timewarp


Man parts TW


TWXR male



And thats about it for now peeps peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

holy crap its exploded! looks like a jungle in there  nice and healthy 2


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! Great update, can't wait to be able to grow some dudes and start breeding myself


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2011)

The cave is looking righteous BMM 

whodat


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 16, 2011)

Lovin the cave bro! Lookin' great. +rep great update


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 16, 2011)

gorgeous plants. Some of the best I've seen posted on here.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks alot fellas I was in a bit of a rush when i posted all that lol. I promised my wifey to be id take her out snowboarding today at the local ski resort. It was her first day on a snowboard but she did very well. I just gotta say people if you want to have some good clean fun go shred up a mountain and have ya a good ole smoke out and a few cocktails hehe. And you really meet some cool down to earth folks at the same time. Just a really great waste of time hahaha.  

Ok so back to the grow. Ill have to check my notes but im sure im 2 weeks in flower so not alot to show other than its going to get mad crazy with bud sites here in the next few days. Lastnight was a late one for me, I stayed up till my fkn eyeballs where near bleeding trimming up sucker branches below the canopy that likely wont get much more than popcorn buds, and in a flat garden its just best to pluck all the lower leaves bud sites ect down to the stem and divert the plants energy into the top canopy. I still have alot more to do, its hard to get in at the plants in the back and me being a large mother fucker hahaha. Ill have to get in there one way or another to finish the job. 

As of now the plants in the hydro setup have really started sucking up the nutes and im slap out of Dutchmaster flower B and ph down. Ive had the same mix in the garden now for 12 days and ive been checking every other day for ph and ppm reads. All is well, Ive got the flower B on wheels along with ph down. Ive been using distilled white vinager which seems to work well. Ive also heard its not a good idea to use for long just a feed or 2. It does not take much either just a splash can ph correct my 55 gal res with tap water ph at 8.9 down to 5.5 

Same can be said aswell of the powder ph down. It dont take much and its reasonably cheap to buy. I dont really know why its not good to use vinager for the whole grow??? hmmm

On another note my power bill is been about $160 - 180 Thats not to bad im thinking im going to add another 600 or possibly the 1000 watter. I know im a 600 man and 600 are def the better option. 1000 watters get really fucking hot. I do have both to play with though so i dunno well shall see when the really intense cold weather gets here in a few weeks i may be able to bare bulb both and keep it cozy in the cave hehe. 

Aight peace out  1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

daaaamn that got real full fast 1bmm,  you taken the homemade hood off permanently or just for the photoshoot


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

You are going to have some monsters on your hands masonman. glad all is running according to plan. The male rxtw is a funky looking geez.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

now that is a stud to put out in the stable 1bmm, if it looks half as good as D's lady version, its a winner!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaamn that got real full fast 1bmm,  you taken the homemade hood off permanently or just for the photoshoot


Well for now ive taking off the hood. The plants are growing rapidly and the hood is always in my way when i need to get in to water the soil plants. Ive kinda placed it on the floor as a reflective wall along the front side of the garden to help the plants that dont get the most ideal light. Running out of vertical space quickly lol. Hopefully the plants wont stretch to much more or ill be in some shit ah haha. 



DST said:


> You are going to have some monsters on your hands masonman. glad all is running according to plan. The male rxtw is a funky looking geez.
> 
> He sure is and out of 5 he is the shining star of the lot. The balls on him are really odd looking in comparison to the str8 TW male. Quite funky indeed bru.
> 
> DST





Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that is a stud to put out in the stable 1bmm, if it looks half as good as D's lady version, its a winner!


Yep we were kinda just kicking that idea around donny. I think D's a lil to far in flower at this point to salvage a cut. But there are a few other 600 fellas that have a bean. Hopefully we can pull it off somehow and make that stink monkey something we can share. My stud is going to be a bit yet before he is ready to blow his wad but at the very least Im going to cross the TW with the twxr so if all else fails we will have 1/4 twxr "stink monkey" and 3/4 TW. 

I will say fellas with my experience with the clone of TW i grew out before these beans, it was some really overwhelming stank rancid armpit fuely pine chronic. 

Im curious to see how this version compares. So far by rubbing the stalk and smelling my fingers it smells like the same gear lol. It also turns some crazy colors right before its ready for harvest which is a plus for bag appeal and overall joy of watching them grow. 

At any rate i will save some green sticky white love piss as D would call it lol., from both males. I will have some reg TW beans to come out of this grow for sharing later on. 

The Timewarp strain is an outdoor variety generally speaking sos that is one thing ive admired about this strain from the start. Ive persoanlly witnessed 10-12 foot tall purple bushes of tw last outdoor season. They were not my plants unfortunately they were mr gorillas that had grown in horse manure and very very well with hardly any attention given to them at all. A real hardy plant from my observations and they didnt seem to have the grub worm problems the other strains had. 

Alright enough of my rambling on haha. Was supposed to start bricking a house today but scratch that as we are getting pounded with snow. A good day i suppose to finish trimming sucker branches from below the canopy. Not looking forward to that task lol. 

Im still pondering scrogging the whole works and kinda weaving all the branches out. Id be alot of work and a real pain if something went wrong in the hydro buckets. Hmm going to go smoke a spliff and get a plan together. 

Peace 1BMM


Edit hold everything we got us a fe twxr afterall thanks to some good green thumbing from a pal of ours. We shall see if we can work it all out and get a stable version made.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

1BMM on point! good work man. tx x twxR is going to be some mean green for sure.

in the uk we can only dream of 10-12 ft


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 17, 2011)

using a 1000w light helped me get rid of 3 heaters that each pulled 1000W 

Worked out pretty good, exhuasting the heat into the house for added warmth


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

theloadeddragon said:


> using a 1000w light helped me get rid of 3 heaters that each pulled 1000W
> 
> Worked out pretty good, exhuasting the heat into the house for added warmth


 I am thinking about exhausting into the house as well. Why waste it?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1BMM on point! good work man. tx x twxR is going to be some mean green for sure.
> 
> in the uk we can only dream of 10-12 ft


Thanks Donny hoping to get something lovely from the mix of the 2. And for outdoor yeah its really the earthly parallel you reside in from my unerstanding. Grass is greener in dif regions thats for sure. 



theloadeddragon said:


> using a 1000w light helped me get rid of 3 heaters that each pulled 1000W
> 
> Worked out pretty good, exhuasting the heat into the house for added warmth


Yes indeed the extra heat is a nice feature so long as the smell goes where its supposed to go 



bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about exhausting into the house as well. Why waste it?


Yep if you can its a great idea. I was exhausting into my living room but the smell started coming in with the nice warmth so i had to make adjustments but A OK now. 

Well going to go lay bricks in heeps of snow tommorow whay the hell not hahaha.. Aight peace ooooot


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 17, 2011)

what kind of setup do you use for venting into house for heat? I have thought about this. Using a Tee or something with a damper. Do you have to continually scrub the air with this method or leave filter on the exhaust fan as normal?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my setup flam Is a lil bit diffrent. I have a large fan and filter to scrub the air unattached from any ducting. Just a huge air scrubber. Then i have a 6" inline to pull the hot air over the lights and out the exhaust which i have setup where i can blow that heat into my living room or if its smelly hot air i can switch it to blow out the chimney stack. I had to reroute alot of shit to make this work though hahaha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2011)

Found sum loose sluffage today on the Timewarp male. I took some advice from DST and put that dude upside down in a sealed up garbage bag. Im wondering though if its a good idea to open an air hole as the plant is going to casue condensation. I think i have an idea for that problem. 

If any of you have ever had to work through heeps and piles of snow you likely know how i feel right about now, pooped and ready for a fat ass doober and some hot coco. Peace 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Well my setup flam Is a lil bit diffrent. I have a large fan and filter to scrub the air unattached from any ducting. Just a huge air scrubber. Then i have a 6" inline to pull the hot air over the lights and out the exhaust which i have setup where i can blow that heat into my living room or if its smelly hot air i can switch it to blow out the chimney stack. I had to reroute alot of shit to make this work though hahaha.


 Do you think it is more effective that way, scrubbing the air internally? sounds like a nice approach! That way smell doesnt pour out when you go in the room.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2011)

I doubt its the most energy efficient method in the world but it does work. Most people will hook their carbon filter up inline with their cooltube exhaust fan ect... Normally so would i but i just like to overdo shit sometimes haha, And i really needed a good hardcore air scrubber. My only problem is i cant cut out 8" holes in mt walls for the exhaust ducting. I already had 4" ducting installed when i upgraded but an 8" fan. A fan that big would make 4" ducting howl like a mother fucker. Too many cfm, and with a speed controller the loud buzz sounds almost like a magnetic ballast running. I do try to keep my room legit and very discreet noise and smell wize  

Now this setup still aint cutting all the smell and im also running an O-zone gen on its lowest setting. The 8" phresh filter works pretty damn good but the ozone takes care of what the filter cant handle. I tell ya its going to get real smelly over here hahaha.  1BMM


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 21, 2011)

We like all of our girls fat and smelly!!
LOL lookin good bro, keep it up
gotta spread the rep around a little more, but i got ya bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> I doubt its the most energy efficient method in the world but it does work. Most people will hook their carbon filter up inline with their cooltube exhaust fan ect... Normally so would i but i just like to overdo shit sometimes haha, And i really needed a good hardcore air scrubber. My only problem is i cant cut out 8" holes in mt walls for the exhaust ducting. I already had 4" ducting installed when i upgraded but an 8" fan. A fan that big would make 4" ducting howl like a mother fucker. Too many cfm, and with a speed controller the loud buzz sounds almost like a magnetic ballast running. I do try to keep my room legit and very discreet noise and smell wize
> 
> Now this setup still aint cutting all the smell and im also running an O-zone gen on its lowest setting. The 8" phresh filter works pretty damn good but the ozone takes care of what the filter cant handle. I tell ya its going to get real smelly over here hahaha.  1BMM


Well if the plants dont smell, then whats the point? I have some that got ruined by mites and the smell all but went totally away. Not sure if the smoke will be good or not? I have a week or 2 left of flower. Flowering took longer than I thought, might be the bugs slowed it down? At any rate I will be done with them soon enough, and I will never let my girls down again. Sorry for ranting....do you live in an apartment, or you just dont want to cut a big hole in the wall?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

No i live in a house and i own it but im eventually going to sell and dont want to have to patch huge holes up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

Lets kick this shit off proper

[youtube]wIwZbn26eJc&feature=bf_prev&list=MLGxdCwVVULXd34Rb8Bj_eHfaPPZ4E0Rn0&index=34[/youtube]

I did a shit load off trimming under the canopy and it was a Bitch!! ughhh. Got it did though and shits looking real goooood 


These are the Hydro Dog Kush Just absolutley blowing up. A strong breed from all observations and they smell oohhh so delightful. 

Heres a few canopy shots




Front left is a single Timewarp and all the rest are WOOF WOOF Dog Kush and man I cant hardly wait to taste this stanky lil bitch lol. 



Alright got me a fatty of some og kush lit sittin on my motha fuggin lip haha I took so many pics and for some reason they are never in order when they upload on riu, what a kick in the seeds lol. 

Heres a peep show of the soil ladies 2 weeks in flower


Dog clone stripped down as the canopy is so thick the lower branches just dont get shit for light. Just realizing a nice benifit of vertical growing as ive got my toes wet in it. No need to trim up lower branches Im scheming up new ideas for my future grows lol. 


This is Timewarp 3 and my small compact pheno of the lot. Shes going to get spluffed with my tw male for a few seeds and breed further from there along with the original cut from this las. Got lots of projects planned hope i have the brain capacity to keep up haha



Headband 1 I guess i aught start giving them names hehehe.

In the background is Headband 2 Ill have to think up 2 favorite headband rocking heroes 


Grape Ape looking a bit stragley 




Timewarp Big Momma haha shes my larger pheno of the mix. There is also a medium pheno crazy. lol. I got 3 females 3 dif phenos 3 dif sizes and structures. pretty cool how that worked out


Grape ape 2 looking much healthier than her sis. 


Finally got in my flower B Dutchmasters and ph down. Mixed a fresh batch of nutes and the plants are fucking grooving 

I got around to harvesting the pollen from my TW male stud today. Its not what i expected lol the jizz is yellowish weird bluhh man jjizz My TWXR is bound to ejac any day now lol then more of the same hehe.

Ill have some pics of all that mess a bit later. 

The outside temps have dipped into the -25-30 degree range outside and im noticing the room getting down near 60 lights on. Im throwing in a 1000 watter just becase i can lol. Im going to bare bulb it and see how that goes. Ill have an update with that aswell.  1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2011)

You've lost it! haha, looking great bmm your gonna have bud gallor in the cave 
I got a Q for yah MM,
what ph do you prefer in your bubble cloner? and what ppm is too high? 
Oh and your res looks like tar lol, whatever works eh.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

lol thats the mix before i add 45 more gallons h2o and yes it does look like tar lol, i was thinking as i was mixing it up it reminded me of grape koolaid lol . The DM is def the buiz. I mixed this particular batch at 1200 ppm of grow A & B and 100 ml zone and ph at 5.8 and and and haha all is good. Im stoned lol.

Ive been learning how to keep a good batch of nutes in tip top shape for 2 weeks at a time now so i guess im getting my cherry popped like a mofo learning hydro, Its fun


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

Duh im really baked hahaha i dont ph my clone water at all. Just srt8 tap but i suppose if the ph was balanced itd be a benny for the yins.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

wow thata a lot of plants! I need to really get my shit together! I am overdrawn and only have 2 clones and no nutes.... I will be on this level eventually though.


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey 1BMM! I found your favorite headband rocking heroes!






LOL. Looking good in there bro! The cave is blowin' up!!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks TJP and Bassman Yep things are coming right along. Today i added another light as the canopy has spilled over the 4 by 8 foot print for my 2 600 watters. Having a cold snap in my region so ive added a bare bulb 1000 watt HPS. So far so good the light is keeping things cozy. A few pics to come


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 22, 2011)

2200 Watts of HPS 








1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the use of the sheet of metal for reflectance when you are not in there tending to them. What are the wooden boxes on either side?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> I doubt its the most energy efficient method in the world but it does work. Most people will hook their carbon filter up inline with their cooltube exhaust fan ect... Normally so would i but i just like to overdo shit sometimes haha, And i really needed a good hardcore air scrubber. My only problem is i cant cut out 8" holes in mt walls for the exhaust ducting. I already had 4" ducting installed when i upgraded but an 8" fan. A fan that big would make 4" ducting howl like a mother fucker. Too many cfm, and with a speed controller the loud buzz sounds almost like a magnetic ballast running. I do try to keep my room legit and very discreet noise and smell wize
> 
> Now this setup still aint cutting all the smell and im also running an O-zone gen on its lowest setting. The 8" phresh filter works pretty damn good but the ozone takes care of what the filter cant handle. I tell ya its going to get real smelly over here hahaha.  1BMM


I'm using an Ozone gen over at the new place since I didn't want to buy another filter. I already had the Ozone gen from a craigslist deal so I mounted it to a box that houses my big exhaust fan and stuck a tube from the gen into the box. The box has a duct going into it from each tent and the intake vents at the bottom of the tents are wide open so all of the heated, smelly air from the 1K scrog get's pulled through the tents and into the box where it's cleansed by the Ozone gen before getting blown out through the garage vent. No filters and no smell outside the garage. It smells inside the garage a little now so I'm sure it's going to stink pretty bad in there in a few more weeks. There's a wall separating the grow part of the garage from the rest of it and you can't smell anything until you open the door to the grow area. I'm just hoping it stays that way 

You're cave is looking bomb right now BTW.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> 2200 Watts of HPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lumen envy lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I like the use of the sheet of metal for reflectance when you are not in there tending to them. What are the wooden boxes on either side?


Thanks Bassman, on the left is my ozone generator and on the right is my lil workbench. The sheetmeatal diamond plate is actually my reflector for over the 2 600 watters but space is getting a bit cramped so ive been using it to keep the light leaking outward reflected back in to the garden. 



Dezracer said:


> I'm using an Ozone gen over at the new place since I didn't want to buy another filter. I already had the Ozone gen from a craigslist deal so I mounted it to a box that houses my big exhaust fan and stuck a tube from the gen into the box. The box has a duct going into it from each tent and the intake vents at the bottom of the tents are wide open so all of the heated, smelly air from the 1K scrog get's pulled through the tents and into the box where it's cleansed by the Ozone gen before getting blown out through the garage vent. No filters and no smell outside the garage. It smells inside the garage a little now so I'm sure it's going to stink pretty bad in there in a few more weeks. There's a wall separating the grow part of the garage from the rest of it and you can't smell anything until you open the door to the grow area. I'm just hoping it stays that way
> 
> You're cave is looking bomb right now BTW.


Yep Dez ozone does work and very well. It is toxic in high concentrations to both humans and plants so id be careful with it. This particular gen i have can treat a building of up to 10,000 sq ft at safe levels. Its a larger unit but deep on into flower sometimes a 2-3 hour blast on medium will rid the entire house of ganj smell for days. Ive noticed the smell kinda builds overtime. This unit i have on high holy fuck cant be in the house at all. I run mine onits lowest setting and if i know im going to be away for the day ill turn it up if the smell is getting to be a problem. This is my 2nd grow using ozone as a backup and it works really good for me. 



mr west said:


> lumen envy lol


haha no doubt westy. I just went in to make sure temps are in check and im still seeing tracers from the brightness of all that light. Temps are at 68 degrees and the plants are loving the extra light. If it ever becomes to hot in there I have a 600 bulb and ballast on standby and im sure ill have to use it soon lol. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha no doubt westy. I just went in to make sure temps are in check and im still seeing tracers from the brightness of all that light. Temps are at 68 degrees and the plants are loving the extra light. If it ever becomes to hot in there I have a 600 bulb and ballast on standby and im sure ill have to use it soon lol. 

Peace 1BMM[/QUOTE]

I hate looking into the light by accident, it makes me see green or purple shadows for a while.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

I was running mine on a timer when I used it at my house so it would turn on for 30 minutes and then off for a few hours, repeat...
It doesn't have different settings like yours, just on or off like the throttle on my bikes, hehe. All or nothing...j/k.

At the new place the Ozone doesn't go into the grow room or any living space so I just leave it on. I actually just turned it on the other day because I walked around the outside of the place and could smell theplants a little when standing next to the exhaust. Up to then there was nothing but a fan pulling the air straight out for everyone to smell, haha. Wasn't much to smell though until about 4-5 days ago.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking bright 1BMM, I keep a couple of pairs of old sunglasses handy in my room. with constant exposure to bright lights right in your face (especially when vert) I can only imagine there will be a lot of semi blind indoor growers in a few decades...All is swell in the cave.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Thinking D. Yeah its not much better than looking into the sun burn up ya retnas. Old sun shades, check Oooooohh and we have Rom Timewarp Spluff as of this morning. Just a few branches have spluffed. I think i better let him go a few more days before chopping and hanging upside down. I think i may have chopped mr TW to early but i still got some pollen from him. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

Good idea, I will put some shades in my room as well. I am almost blind as is, dont need any help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey bro... plants are looing good. I saw your soup and thought of the stuff I read on the DM website. Even before I read what they said, I had seen that you should never add concentrated nutes to eachother... they react somehow. One thing they say on their website: Never mix part A and part B undiluted! Always add separately to water.

Anyways, here the link to how they say to do it.

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=growers_guide&topic=product_instructions


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Jig glad to have you along!!!. did mix them up in aout 20 gal of water but i also added them at the same time Hmmmm maybe i aught go makesure all is well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

1badman beasting it in the cave! this ones going to finish up awesome man. you perpetual? all the gals in the pics look same age?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Donny. Naw im not perpetual. Id like to be but i think im going to take a break from growing after this round. Just to much shit going on in life and need to get out of the city. Thats my goal for now anyways. I guess im just getting tired of living paranoid all the fekkin time lol. 

Anyhows I just went and tended the ladies and they are starting to bud up nicely. Both of my males have fianlly blew their goo so im near done with them. 

I didnt take any pics cause the lights are on and its nearly impossible to see in there hahah. Fucking bright!!!!. Even as i tried for a flat sog the garden is taking on a vertical cone shape around the cooltube kinda weird. I think im going vert from here out when i get rolling in my new spot. Ill keep the updates coming. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Big up to you Masonman!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

seeing a lot more vert ops these days and great results from them.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

Since I now know what's really going on with the three remaining plants in mine, I'm planning out a place to stick them to finish so I can harvest the seeds. This way I can remodel my vert and fill er up. This time will be a bit different though so it's easier to manage and I get better results.

It's that whole live and learn thing, lol.

I'll probably lop the top off the RBC so it'll be able to finish under a smaller light and just finish the lower half (3' or so) of the plant. Stick the three of them somewhere together for the next couple weeks.

Want to pull one big run of clones and let them veg and flower in the vert this time to see what I can pull from it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep I agree with all of you guys. Vert is the buiz. Sog is a good method if you go 12/12 from clone or if you have alot of patience  to wait out the veg of the canopy. It all good as long as there is buds thats what counts.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

A vert round my way is someone who likes fiddling with the wee yins....I like to say, Vertical, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will look into this vertical thing, for my next indoor flower. That might not be till next fall though. I can and will grow outdoor this coming season, and have mothers and clones indoors only.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> A vert round my way is someone who likes fiddling with the wee yins....I like to say, Vertical, lol.


 I looked at the Megans' Law site, and see that there a lot of verts around.....scary for those of us with kids esp girls. But that is another topic


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say if you want to maximise an indoor growing space then vertical has to be the way...but then I am biased.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 27, 2011)

A vert= a pedophile? Weird and fkn weirdos anyways, they all need to be shot. 

Just did a welfare check on the girls and all is well. I gotta shit load of budsites. Its going to be a nug blanket under the lights before long hahaha. Ill snap some pics after lights out. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

shooting them might be the only way of breaking the cycle, unfortunately adults corrupt children, who then turn into adults who corrupt children, it's a vicious circle and you can only blaim society for making people that way, it's not in our genetic makeup to want to be verts...imo. 

Anyway, enough of that bull.....nugget blanket???? where is it man.....lol.



1badmasonman said:


> A vert= a pedophile? Weird and fkn weirdos anyways, they all need to be shot.
> 
> Just did a welfare check on the girls and all is well. I gotta shit load of budsites. Its going to be a nug blanket under the lights before long hahaha. Ill snap some pics after lights out. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

castrate em or hang em.

yeah where's the picture show at bro? we want nugs, we want nugs  hope ur good?

Las


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok Ok sorry for the delay fellas. Been quite crazy last few days round here lol. Without further ado the CAVE!!!!

Ill do my best to explain as i go. First a few overall shots












Timewarp in the front


Dog Kush's 




Joint break lol. 







As you can see the cave is slap full of plants. I decided to seperate them all from under the 600's and utilize the rest of the floor space in the room so they can get better light penetration. Ive moved the 600's about a foot forward and moved the 1000 watter into the middle of the room. Now everthing is getting killer lumens lol. Even the lower branches so i think they will really enjoy this new arrangment. 

Now for a few mug shots. 



Timewarp "mini" The smaller pheno in this batch. 


This is 3 Dogs in 1 pot. basically stripped down so the main cola forms and thats it. 


Another Dog.


Timewarp "Bertha" Big pheno 



Grape Ape


Another Dog


Timewarp "Bertha" 


Dog mother plant of all the dogs in this room.


I think this one is a Blue Widow.


Def a blue widow


Another shot of TW Bertha



This is another Timewarp which ive yet to name. Its kinda the medium sized pheno of the 3. 


Headband 1


Headband 2



Timewarp colas

That about covers the flower room. All the plants are entering week 4 flower. Soil im feeding just water unless i notice signs of def then ill add some nutes per the plants needs. All the hydro are being fed the same diet at 1200 ppm of flower A & B Dutchmasters gold. 100ml of zone and ph 5.5-5.8 checking daily now as they are drinking ALOT this last week. Today i just finished a fresh res change. Good to go. 

Now for a look at the males or whats left of them lol. 


This is the Romulan Timewarp stud. Ive collected a gang of pollen from this dude. 


A lil blurry but you can see the spluffage. 

The Timewarp male i chopped at first sight of spluff and hung upside down in a garbage bag. Didnt seem to work as good as i hoped but i did get some pollen from him. 


The bottom corner of the bag collected some pollen the bag itself is coated so keeping the whole thing bag and swabbing the jizz out haha fun stuff lol. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 28, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Dude the cave is packed!!

F'ing awesome!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2011)

could be pullin a couple peezies out huh??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a random question...how long is the bud good in the jars...like a year or so?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Just a random question...how long is the bud good in the jars...like a year or so?


my buddies are still pulling nugs out from years and years ago....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

TheJointProject said:


> nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dezracer said:


> Dude the cave is packed!!
> 
> F'ing awesome!


Thanks fellas my stink is getting LOUD!! hahaha. 



theloadeddragon said:


> could be pullin a couple peezies out huh??


Thats what im shooting for TLD. Seeing as this is going to be my last grow for a bit gotta make this one count 



bassman999 said:


> Just a random question...how long is the bud good in the jars...like a year or so?


I would say a year would be fine even longer possibly. Vacum seal and keep cold for longer storage.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

theloadeddragon said:


> my buddies are still pulling nugs out from years and years ago....





1badmasonman said:


> Thanks fellas my stink is getting LOUD!! hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx guys! I grow more than I smoke. I dont want to waste my time and find is is jusk later. Vacuum seal and keep in fridge?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

In the freezer Im pretty sure. I guess i cant say with any certainty just havent had that much laying about that wasn't going to get smoked up within a years time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> In the freezer Im pretty sure. I guess i cant say with any certainty just havent had that much laying about that wasn't going to get smoked up within a years time.


 Just wondering if I get a stockpile, should I stop growing till I get low, or keep growing anyway to save.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Well you have to look at it like this Bassman. I dont know how many grows youve finished but it typically takes 8-12 weeks from start to finish depending on a few factors. IE from seed or from clone. And are you vegging before flower. How much do you smoke? Thats the real question. I happen to smoke alot of pot so my needs are a bit higher between grows. 

A good rule of thumb is 1-2 oz per plant. You can get more but thats a good average to work with. There you go its all simple math from there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Well you have to look at it like this Bassman. I dont know how many grows youve finished but it typically takes 8-12 weeks from start to finish depending on a few factors. IE from seed or from clone. And are you vegging before flower. How much do you smoke? Thats the real question. I happen to smoke alot of pot so my needs are a bit higher between grows.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is 1-2 oz per plant. You can get more but thats a good average to work with. There you go its all simple math from there.


 Yeah I see what you are saying. I hope my outdoor grow goes well this year. I hope for a lb a plant!! If it goes well I might stop for a while to re-coop some of my costs and pay back elec bills etc....lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Just Double checked my notes I am at 25 days flower Not much really has changed since the pics lastnight but heres a few anyways.






Funny how the plants adapt to the rays thrown out from the light. I dont know if these pics really show it but theres a bowl shape to the garden as a whole. 


Heres a clone from each variety which will be this outdoor seasons moms. 

peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

I soooooooo wish I could do an outdoor this coming up season. I just don't see a way to pull it off. I've already caught the neighbors behind me standing on chairs looking over the fence at my outdoor hydro setup that my son and I grow veggies and stuff in. I'm sure if they saw me put up a small greenhouse or something they'd be doing it again and I'd get popped.

EDIT: My main concern with growing in my backyard is people reporting me to the HOA.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I soooooooo wish I could do an outdoor this coming up season. I just don't see a way to pull it off. I've already caught the neighbors behind me standing on chairs looking over the fence at my outdoor hydro setup that my son and I grow veggies and stuff in. I'm sure if they saw me put up a small greenhouse or something they'd be doing it again and I'd get popped.
> 
> EDIT: My main concern with growing in my backyard is people reporting me to the HOA.


 HOA?? Why cant the neighbors mind their own business? That is sooo rude to look over the fence!! I am sorry they are messing up your fun man....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 29, 2011)

I hear ya dez. I had 15 or so plants on my back porch for awhile last year but couldnt EVER dream of letting them grow out back there. To many nosey ass people. 

Ive got access to loads of land to grow on so that is what you really ideally want for an outdoor grow. Its risky and not to mention intense at times. I love that rush haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

hey broski hope ur good? looks amazing bro congrats on great gardening


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of doing an outdoor at my mom's place but she sold her house and moved closer to me. Her new place would never work as it's just as bad as mine.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

You hitting up the same spots again for your outdoor mate?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey broski hope ur good? looks amazing bro congrats on great gardening


Thankyou las 



Dezracer said:


> I was thinking of doing an outdoor at my mom's place but she sold her house and moved closer to me. Her new place would never work as it's just as bad as mine.


Think remote Dez. Thats your best bet. 



DST said:


> You hitting up the same spots again for your outdoor mate?


Maybe just one D. Alot of life changing decisions to make but somehow I think im going to be staying right where im at, just out in the countryside. Ive been aquiring more and more plots of land through my friends to grow on. I did have one spot last season that was perfect and the plants got huge. I think ill hit that spot up again but the rest of the patches will be on new ground. Hopefully not as many fkn deer and rabbits. Going about it all diffrent this year. No more plugging clones straight into the dirt, going to let them veg in pots right on site and build small raised beds whwn i plant em. Im thinking ill be able to keep em in the ground with better sucess that way.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Whatzup 1BMM this shit is better than TV bro lol. Love your op. I dont know how you get it all done brother... Oh on your outdoor grow have you tried and prdator piss? Might want to check it out and match to your area...

http://www.predatorpee.com/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice thanks for that tip SL2. And thanks for diggin my stease bro.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thankyou las
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a small electric fence with a solar charger? It'll kepp the critters out..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

Another great idea. Thanks Hemlock. My mind is toiling with ideas for this year. One thing i gotta do is find a good source for composted horse shit. We had 2 Trainwreck and a Timewarp outdoors planted in horsey doo doo and them plants did the best out of all the other test patches using various nutrients in the dry form. They also had the best sun exposure so could be alot of factors there. However horse manure does work very very good and has been recommended by a few guerilla growers I know personally. 

Some of the elder hippy growers i know up north have been brainstorming on what exactly causes gods creatures to dig up freshly plant mj. Seems any ground disturbance the animals can sense and think its a grub or some sort of meal for them and thats why they dig up the plants. Ive even had plants in the ground for months and still get dug up so its indeed a bit of a mystery. As much as id love to just cage them all in it would not be very stealthy to the chance wonderer. 

Mj is really harder to spot than folks think. Myself included i had a few plants that i had trouble finding on one trip and found on the next. Weird shit hahah. Ohh the joys of growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

lookin awful full in there 1BMM you gearing up for a full on outdoor run then man?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Think remote Dez. Thats your best bet.


I've been out in the areas around me a few times over the past month or so scouting and can't find any place that doesn't get groomed down by the forestry or the fire dept. during the summer. They do routine controlled burns late summer in preparation for fire season as well as cutting back vegetation in all of the areeas around me it seems. We still have crazy fires every year and when I watch the coverage on the news I often wonder if there was any grows in some of these areas.

There's only one are I can think of where I've never seen catch fire but it's all really steep inclines so it'd be treacherous getting in and out. Not sure I want to risk it.

EDIT: Now you've got me thinking about it again dammit. I guess I'll pack a lunch, put on my knee braces and go see just how tough it is. Love you guys man, always keeping this shit interesting.

I'll let you know how it goes this evening 1BMM.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

Hahah cool Dez good luck cant wait to here how it goes. 

Donny yeah im gearing up slowly. Just trying not to get my numbers up to high at the moment. Im thinking that once this batch is done in flower ill start getting some mothers groomed and prepare the flower room to veg many lil yins. Still got months before the weather breaks sos. Playing it sloooowly hahaha. 

One variety in particular in the flower room has me very excited. I have 2 Grape Ape and 2 dif phenos. One pheno is proving to be a bulky cola producer and man do they smell lovely. Ill snap a few better pics of her later but for now heres a lil teaser lol. 



Full out update tonight. Going out shredding up the mountain side with a few of my cousins. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 2, 2011)

A little late on the update I know but hang in there ill have one up soon.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

think i've got a male tw  hope ur good sir?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhh that kinda sucks las. Was really hoping youd get a girl. Tw male still good for pollen though bro.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 2, 2011)

Aight peeps quick update on the cave. Things have been going farely well. Since adding the 1000 watt Hps the room is getting blasted with lumens and the plants really appreciate it. The lights on temps have been staying steady at 78 35-40% RH. 

Ive been checking the hydro vitals every other day and they seem to be staying in range quite well. The hydro plants are really feeding hard on the res and ive been having to top up with about 15 gallons of water every other day. As for the health of the hydro plants things are looking fantastic. No deficiencies at all thus far and buds are forming up nicely. I have been having some issues with the plants tipping over out of the buckets because i didnt glue the net pots to the buckets for a few reasons. So ive been having to gently shimmy my way in to the back under the canopy and tie them up with some string line in an effort to keep them stable and in the buckets. Let me tell you this is not an easy task by any means. Ive accidently snapped off a few nice branches just trying to finaggle my way in and out of the back of the room. Today marks exactly 1 month in flower so hopefully things stay put now for the remainder of this flower session. 

On to the soil plants. Ive been using locally availible soil lately and i supose i dont mind it. I do like FF ocean forest the best but its pricey and has to be shipped in so ive opted to use what i can find. I cant say that ive noticed much diffrence other than how well the soil drains compared to FF. To date ive been feeding only water NON ph'd  and the plants have responded with lush green leaves and overall very healthy foliage. Now at 4 weeks flower im starting to see the first signs of nute deficiency especially on the 3 Timewarps. Its hard to say whats lacking at this point as all 3 are in diffrent soil mixes but they seem to be all lacking the same nutrient and my guess at this point is a cal mag dif. I could be wrong but thats what it looks like. I dont have any pics right at the moment to show of the dif but ill get some soon as lights out. 

Soil VS Hydro. Overall id have to say that the soil plants have kept right up with the hydro. Maybe once i get a more fine tuned setup ill be able to push the hydro a lil harder but for now ill take the safe route to harvest. 4 more weeks to go provided the dogs and headbands finish in 8 weeks. For some reason though i think ive read they take up to 9-10 weeks?? 

At any rate im starving for some of me own bud again. And the DOG is one ive been lusting after for some time now hahaha. Cant wait. 

Aight I snapped these pics 2 nights ago, and once the lights go off for the night ill go take some more pics and post em. Enjoy






Timewarps bulking up quickly. They are suppose to finish in 7 weeks and they look on track for it lol. 


Grape Ape may have posted this one already. Sher has swelled up in the last few days aswell. And my god she smells delightful.


And lastly for this pic session are the clones from all the keeper strains. They have been in here for a few weeks now and that is unusual. They almost always root alot faster than that but they have been in 12/12 light so that could be why. Just gotta get the veg cab setup for them now. 

Thats it for now. lights out here in an hour then ill get up some mug shots. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

swwweeeeetttt update bro, looking lush  got that hydro down, cant tell which is which 


cheers bro (damn i nearly wrote she) HE hasn't stretched up like madness yet so could be a short and stocky pheno, here's for hoping anyway bro  he's been in a week and i've only just seen a very small pair of balls where u'd get that double hair on a female come out near the pre-flower. thanks bro 

[video=youtube;5Ff0cOPSpVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ff0cOPSpVA[/video]


hahahahaha


edit - sorry baked lmfao


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2011)

Very Nice Clean op 1BMM!!! Great Set up Bro Rock ON


----------



## WWShadow (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey BMM, you ever consider using one of those garden net things to help hold the plants up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

garden looks blooming gorgeous 1BMM! cant wait to see the new setup at full. D advised the DOG was about 9.5 and it doesnt dissapoint at that !


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 3, 2011)

Las i about injured meself laughing at that video hahahaha., Too funny bro. hahaha. The new TW anthem  Maybe i can twist the fairies arm fot ya 

Thanks for the visits and support fellas. I misplaced my camera and cant find it for the life of me  or id have some updated pics to show off. Really not much has changed anyway. 

Today ive noticed one of my buckets has sprung a slow leak, Nothing much i can do about it at this point in the game. Just hoping it dont get any worse before flower time is up. 

Between the leak and the plants sucking up the nute mix they have drank 25 gallons of water in the last 3 days. The dogs are growing fkn massive despite my efforts to keep them compact and tidy. Ive got one Dog in particular with a trunk on it 2 inches wide. Just a beastly plant compared to the rest. 

Clones are near ready for there soil pots so today i completely sealed off the veg cab and began them on an 18 hour light cycle. Tommorow ill transplant them and start preparing them to be mothers for this spring. 

Overall peeps eager to get this grow done and clean out the cave again. Getting quite congested in there. 

pics when i find my camera. peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha after i posted it, i was like my man's gonna think i'm a dick but i couldnt stop laughing at it lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 3, 2011)

Nah quite the opposite las i thought it was hilarious hahah.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2011)

Today started off rough with me having a severe hangover from partying lastnight. puhh feeling like doo doo. Never the less the girls must be tended. I went in the room expecting the soil plants to be near bone dry and they where. That is ok i like them to be dry before a good watering. Especially now that the moajority of the nutes in the soil have been depleted and ive been needing to add nutes to counter some deficiencies. 

Particularly the timewarps. They all have the same problem and im scratching my head a bit on this one. My first thought was it was clearly a cal mag def but i think its more than that. After some reading up im thinking it could be a boron def. Its weird though that its only effecting the TWs. I did a special feed just for them with some added micros and some cal mag. New growth seems green and healthy. They are dropping off fan leaves rapidly though. Seems like in a matter of 2 days green healthy leaves are sucked dry and dead. Weird. 

So anyways i did finally snap a pic of a few leaves just to get some opinions. 


same leaf diffrent light

Any suggestions other than what ive covered? 

Moving on 

So i guess since im already on the Timewarps ill post them up first. 

Heres "mini" The shortest compact TW pheno and probably the healthiest. 


Medium tw pheno


And lastly "Bertha" the beastly gal. TW




I like this one lol. This is also TW#5 by the way. 

The deficiency came on in the form of tiny rust brown colored spots and rapidly spread out as you can see here leaving the fan leaves utterly ravaged. Im hoping i feed them what they needed and all this will stop. 

Overall the TW smell very piney fruity and so far not the overwhelming armpit must of the TW clone i was gifted awhile back. Still a bit to soon to tell and probably impossible to get the exact thing again from seed. But we shall see. 

Onward 

Next up a strain that was gifted to me via the rasta fairy . Grape Ape. Im very excited about this strain. She smells heavenly grapey sour and her buds very hairy almost like WW and frosty all at the same time. 

I have 2 phenos and they are drasticly diffrent from eachother. So first up is the keeper GA.

Shes going to be a bulky yeilder me thinks. 

And her ugly sister


By all accounts she aint much to look at in comparison. Ive given the ugly lil biatchh the best seat in the house under full HPS and she just aint gettin it lol. Hopefully shell take off here soon. But at any rate i got a clone from the perty GA so ill be developing from there. 

Now for the Headbands.

So far this strain has been very very compact which i admire. I lvegged these 2 ladies for a coup;e months before flower and they are squat in stature to the rest of the garden. Ive got to kinda place the plants in a certain way so they all get the most of the HPS that they need. Its become a real chore doing this as everytime a need to get in to check the hydro all the soil plants must come out. Kinda sucks but i can handle it for a few more weeks. 

Aight Headbands 1 & 2


I believe this is #2 hard to tell. 


Yep and heres #1. Kinda wishing id left some of the lower branches alone. Then again the cave is slap full so wouldnt get much from down there anyway. 

Heres a look in before pulling out some of the soil girls. 

Man its insanely bright in there. 

All the plants that have to come out are out, now we can take a look inside with some elbow room. 

Here we have 9 hydro DOG Kush 3 Blue Widow And 3 Headband. There are a few stray soil Dogs here lurking aswell. 





Got a mother fucking leak in one of the hydro buckets. Not really to bad but still i dont like it. It would be a real pain and near impossible to fix at this point. One option ive considered if it gets any worse is to pull the weakest hydro plant which is the one directly next to the carbon scrubber for some reason, and isolate and seal off the leaking bucket from the rest of the garden. Pretty sure thats what ima have to do at some point. 

Ive been monitoring daily under the canopy to makesure the plants dont tip over on me in the buckets. While doing this i noticed the trunks on some of the dogs are swelling up HUGE. Hopefully thats a sign of some huge buds getting ready to swell up lol. Anyways a snapped a few pics of the 2 most gnarly trunks. 


You can see where i super cropped this one early on in veg. That trunk has swelled up a good 3/4 of an inch in gerth in the last few days.  


This one here is just massive. This is a DOG Kush and is the largest plant in flower at the moment. Just huge. Its in an ideal spot in the room so probably why its out performing others. 

So that covers the flower room. Ive gotten around to getting my little veg cab sealed up and planted some of the rooted clones to be this springs clone mothers. 

Heres a look in. 


Front left to right Grape Ape and Headband Back L-R Timewarp Bertha and Dog#2 

Hope youve enjoyed the read. Have a great Sunday and go Steelers peace 1BMM


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

IBMM Damn Bro Rock on thats some Nice shizzzzzzz.....
Whats kinda soil you using


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2011)

Killin it over here dude. Those plants look great and the cave is just incredible. Look at me now, I'm all green and shit, lol.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Killin it over here dude. Those plants look great and the cave is just incredible. Look at me now, I'm all green and shit, lol.


That's what I am thinking. I love seeing this grow progress.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

real tidy op in that cave there man. trunks are huge on those hydro buckets! mman i wish i had a sofa in front of my op i used to and it rocked. sitting there soakin some rays tokin a doob. a deckchair just doesnt cut it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Yep things are coming right along. Hopefully the hydro will hold its bladder a bit longer  Not looking forward to having to fix that. Ill know here in a bit.


----------



## TheJointProject (Feb 7, 2011)

Lookin KILLER bro! Them stalks are fat as hell, you know they're gonna hold up some killer buds too!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 7, 2011)

Dam mason man the plants look to be doing great. im always browsing in this thread along with alot of others i just dont post.
keep up the great growing man.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 7, 2011)

the deficiency looks to be zinc- or ph related lock out. The yellowing is common during flower, as your plants are converting stored energies when they need them. Definitely Not boron def. soil ph sometimes fluctuates based on moisture levels and nutrient uptake.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmm thanks for the input TLD  Ive started feeding FF nutes on light doses so hopefully they find the zinc they need. Can you recommend a remedy ole buddy?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a good product that has zinc but it's a Dutch one so I am about as useful as a kick in the gonads. lol. However, I did just spluff two buds of romtw with some romtw...so not that useless

Peace,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicety nice. Hope it takes bru.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

theloadeddragon said:


> the deficiency looks to be zinc- or ph related lock out. The yellowing is common during flower, as your plants are converting stored energies when they need them. Definitely Not boron def. soil ph sometimes fluctuates based on moisture levels and nutrient uptake.


thanks for the input. I noticed one plant of mine showing a few leaves exactly like one of 1BMM's pics last night when feeding them all.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 8, 2011)

this is the one that I use....... great because its a focussed micro nutrient that is cheap too. Make sure to pay close attention to the information on the page, and consider that in your plants current stages of development they are developing a lot more biomass which requires more and more soluble and stationary supplements to ensure overall plant health (especially regarding overwatering and ph)..... and foliar spraying it on flowering plants is not ok.

http://www.starnursery.com/fertilizers/fertilizer-supplements/liquinox-iron-and-zinc-1-gal.html

Liquinox- Iron & Zinc.

I use it in relation to symptoms.

For example- With your plants, *no more* than 1 tblspn per gallon. I would probably mix it at 1/2 tblspn in between regular feedings.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Your a gem TLD thanks for the info 







View More Images 

*Liquinox Iron & Zinc, 1 gal. *

Liquinox Iron & Zinc Fertilizer Supplement, 1 gal. Used to correct chlorosis (yellowing), iron and micronutrient deficiency in trees, shrubs and lawns.

*$11.99* 
 


Product Description
Liquinox Iron & Zinc is an excellent liquid formula for correcting chlorosis (yellowing) and iron deficiency in trees, shrubs and lawns. It also contains essential micro nutrients such as manganese, copper and zinc needed for vigorous, healthy plant growth. Iron Plus is especially beneficial to azaleas, camellias, citrus, gardenias, holly and roses, as well as all kinds of lawns. It can be effectively applied as a soil drench or foliar spray. Mix 1 to 4 tablespoons per gallon or water depending on plant size. Complete instructions are on every label. Keep off concrete to prevent staining from iron oxidation. 

How To Use Tips
Iron chlorosis is frequently caused by over watering. If the soil is too wet, your plants can't use the iron you give them. Reduce frequency of watering, add organic mulch to heavy soils to improve drainage, or use a soil aerator to punch a series of small holes in the soil to bleed off excess water. When the moisture problem has been corrected, the supplemental iron you apply will work quickly and effectively. If you're still having trouble, check the soil pH. Use a test kit or pH Meter. Alkaline soils will "lock up" iron and other micronutrients, making them unavailable to your plants. If the soil tests out as too alkaline (usually over 7.5), add soil sulfur and organic mulch to correct the problem. If you're looking for a product that needs no mixing, try a granular iron product. For easy application on lawns or for foliar spray on large areas, use a hose end sprayer.


* Sulfur (S) = 3.91%
* Copper (Cu) = 0.20%
* Iron (Fe) = 0.2%
* Manganese (Mn) = 0.50%
* Zinc (Zn) = 0.2%
* Derived from: copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate and zinc sulfate.
* Non-plant food ingredient 

SKU585312ManufacturerLiquinox


........................................................................................................................

Cheap and effective thats what im after looks good for outdoor aswell a+ thanks TLD 

peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

gonna bump that post into the 600 for bassman^^^^^^


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2011)

Ohh Bass must got the same shizznit problem. Good call D.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2011)

Well peeps its official a few plants had some nanners that i missed ans as a result i think im going to have a few beans in this crop. 

I first noticed yesterday on a Dog and upon further inspection i found that one of my headbands was literally covered with pollen sacs. A couple did burst so im sure actually that there is going to be seed. Now the beans i get from this grow are either going to be Dog or Headband cross and im completely fine with it lol. 

Since ive noticed this ive shut down all fans except the carbon scrubber. Its obvious to the eye what got pollinated and what hasnt as the pistils are dieing back on the pollinated calyxs. Overall not to bad at the moment just keeping my fingers crossed that the pollen that got out in the room dont get blown all over everything. 

For the most part the pollen sacs i did find where all below the canopy and while some of it did get blown up top while the fans where blowing most of the bud pollinated is popcorn buds so really hoping and praying it stays that way. 

On the other hand my other headband hadnt a single nanner in sight so thats kinda weird. Ive already found near ripe seed clusters on the lower branches off a few dogs, no sweat. really wasnt expecting much from down there anyway and im not to concerned with having to pluck seeds from the buds. I plan on smoking all of this harvest anyways sos dont really care. 

I know alot of people would be pissed or rip up the plants and ive done that before only to regret my decision and start growing again. Seeds or not this baby is going till the end. So long as i dont have to buy weed of the streets im a happy camper 

Peace out 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been checking my DOG plants when I water but haven't been able to check the one in the back of the tent very well. I think I'll be pulling them all out tonightand looking them over. I need to prune the JH anyway and clean the bottom of the tent since I over watered the JH last time and the drip tray overflowed into the tent. I soaked up what I could but didn't have time to clean it properly so it still looks like shit I'm sure.

You just might get some goods out of it, you never know.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

damn thats a bummer dude but i'm glad u can see the plus side  u got my didgets if you have excess seeds  gonna be all over mine when i get back home. did you run from seed or clone? the hermie ones i mean really?


----------



## WWShadow (Feb 9, 2011)

always a good idea to have some seeds stashed away for those unexpected problems.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> gonna bump that post into the 600 for bassman^^^^^^


 Thanx DST

@Mason, sorry to hear bout the pollen. I hope the seeds you get will be great!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2011)

Dez id look at them hard from week 3-5 flower and im sure youll have some sensi. or close too it. 

Well las D did warn of the man bits and i knew that and quite honestly tried my best to pluck the ones i could see. My set up is really hard to get back in the way back of the hydro plants to really get up close and personal. From all observations this morning yes there is some pollenated calyxs but not real bad. Still got a massive amount of fresh white flowers emerging. For better or worse had to kill all fans. 

Having seen some excellent DOG grows and just smelling the Dog at this point in flower hell im as happy as a puppy with 2 peters hahaha. They absolutely wreak mmmm. The dogs i have here are all from clone from my fav of 3 phenos. I know it looks like a commercial grow but im really just stocking up on my personal stash and taking a wee break from growing after this crop. Atleast indoors. Got to find a better location thats for sure. Countryside here we come


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

Day of 12.12 light change. he has only been in the cab for about 6 days as i was going to slowly bring my amount of light down but f+++ed it up the 1st day. i chucked him back under the 600 with the other girls until today when i put him back in his own cab
















timewarp boy 

wanted to post that song again as i'm high but thought better of it lmfao 

not so strechy now are ya, u little f+++er hahahaha 2 weeks 12.12, still got a little room in the cab if not i'll supercrop him down 

cheers bro ur a legend  las's first male plant, i was hoping for it so its cool, i've only messed around with femmed seeds before. looks like a shorter pheno anyway, what u think bro?

hope u dont mind me posting, can delete the pics if u want bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont mind at all las. You are welcome to post away brotha. That tw male does look alot shorter of a pheno than the males i had. You may have something there bro. Ive got the compact female. Maybe well have to let them bump uglies hehe.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

sweet i'll read up how to store/dry whatever u have 2 do and get some shipped over for ya if u like? he's deff gonna do his majic with some of my ladies i got going and want to store some for the nevilles haze project


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2011)

Right on las. I got my work cut out for me aswell. Lots of ideas and running out of room lol. Ill be over to your thread here in a minute to get a good peak


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2011)

Good news to report did a good look over the plants as the lights came on today and looks like only a few small buds got jizzed thank ganja. My dog hydro plants are stacking up nodes like nobodys business. Not alot of nug development quite yet, i think they run a bit longer in flower than the rest of the gals but shaping up to be some nice colas. Ill get up a few pics a bit later on the Dogs. 

 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Good news to report did a good look over the plants as the lights came on today and looks like only a few small buds got jizzed thank ganja. My dog hydro plants are stacking up nodes like nobodys business. Not alot of nug development quite yet, i think they run a bit longer in flower than the rest of the gals but shaping up to be some nice colas. Ill get up a few pics a bit later on the Dogs.
> 
> 1BMM


 Good 2 hear!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

yeyeyeyeyeah, sounds good.

Pulled ma own DOGs out and checked them thoroughly and found only girly parts. I'll keep an eye on them over the next few weeks though. My JH is the only plant in that tent that's from a clone and it started flowering right away (like 2 days) once I flipped the light cycle. It's way farther along than the other four plants in there and looks like it may finish up around the same time as the big scrog.


----------



## helotr3vor (Feb 11, 2011)

Just read the first 10 pages will be reading much more. Subbed and +rep I love your setup. Ive got the ebb n flow hydro setup for budding as well as vegging. One thing I have to master is cloning and mothers. I have about 80% successful cloning but haven't really gotten the grip on getting mothers with a bunch of sites to trim from. 

Can anyone take a look at my thread in my sig to help me out on a couple of questions I posted?

Will continue watching and still got 56 pages to read! Stay green broda


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

cheers for heads up, had 2 cull my doggy  near the top he/she couldnt make her mind up, he/she had a pistol on one side of the branch and a bollock on the other  my headband was really sweet though, found one small bollock but removed it with all the lower growth any way. gonna cheep checking though after week 2-3 i didnt notice any more on my headband so hoping the clone thats now flowering does the same


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the visits bros. Just gotta keep an eye peeled lol. Them bollocks are sometimes hard to spot. Here at day 42 flower on my end i think all the nanners are gone. Eager to get htis one finished as my house is really starting to wreak


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

Funky Masonmans cribb. Hope you are having a good weekend !BMM. 

How them DOGs coming along now. I got one finishing up and just finished my dog stash so getting doggy cravings....

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey D buddy i was just going to ask you about the Dogs. Mine are healthy got some seeding going on but not to bad. Im Wondering how long do they need to flower. I think Donny said 9-10 weeks. At this point there really aint much to show. They "the dogs" are shaping up some nice cola structures but not alot of bud yet. 

Do you happen to have a pic or 2 of your Dogs at week 5-6 ?? Just wondering if they are on track. I just got done tending them and didnt snap any pics. Ill try and get a few up here yet today. 

On another note the Timewarps arent really much to brag of either. They are coming up on finish here in a week or 2 and really not wehat i was expecting. Kinda bummed about it. I had high hopes for the TW. Ohh well what do ya do ehh.. 

Out of this run looks like the grape apes are doing the best. The headbands are rather skimpy the blue widows are always skimpy  

All said ill still have a nice large headstash regardless. Thanks for the visit D.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon about 9 weeks is good for the dog bru. I am sure I have some pics somewhere, they will pack on! The TW of mine is reall fluffy, but hey ho, romtw to come! Will get back to ya on the pic...DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

sup 1BMM! your house is swreaking?? i thought you had an ozone genny on the go? 

re the Dogs, once past about week 3 of flower i didnt see any more nutsacks, found a couple when i chopped under the colas but nothin to worry about.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I reckon about 9 weeks is good for the dog bru. I am sure I have some pics somewhere, they will pack on! The TW of mine is reall fluffy, but hey ho, romtw to come! Will get back to ya on the pic...DST


9 weeks it is thanks D. Yeah my TW aint looking like its going to be very dense either. Heres to hoping the outdoors is the key to these biatchs lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup 1BMM! your house is swreaking?? i thought you had an ozone genny on the go?
> 
> re the Dogs, once past about week 3 of flower i didnt see any more nutsacks, found a couple when i chopped under the colas but nothin to worry about.


 
Yeah Donny I do got a ozone its on low right now. Im a lil wary of turning it up to high casue it makes me get a nasty cough. I run mine right in the grow room at the moment. I may move it outside to see if it makes any diffrence. 

As for my Dogs. I found some near ripe seed pods on a few of them. Im thinking the pollen that got loose has done all its going to and really couldnt have been much. I was pretty thorough checking for the man parts lol. Tha plants still got alot of white hairs sos i think im in the clear hopefully


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2011)

Alrighty got down to gets some pics this morning before i head out snowboarding. 


DOG hydro


DOG soil


These are all DOG kush 


Under the 1000 watter Headbands & Grape Ape 


In front of the 1000 are the TW middle HB & GA and under the 2 600 watters are all hydro DOG 


Its funny how the camera makes the buds look fuckin huge lol. 


Theres a good look at a Dog front and center. 




Timewarp



Still got a few weeks to go yet so hoping they fill out a bit more. The soil TW are just ate up with deficiencies. Doing my best to get them macking again but its getting a bit late in the game for them to recover much. All said things are coming along nicely. 

Off to the slopes. Have a great sunday 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

DOGs can go up to 70 days btw Badman. I am looking forward to see the monster out befroe then though....as I keep saying, lol. Take it easy bru. Hope the boarding was fun.

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking at the calendar, if I count from the day I switched to 12/12, I'm 7 days ahead of you +/- a day. If I count from the day the girls actually started to show preflowers and such I'm on day 43 like you. My girls look very similar to yours too and I am also hoping they fill out.......A LOT, lol.

Keep your fingers crossed, I'll do the same and we'll have to just wait and see how things turn out.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Just keep feeding and giving them water....fingers crossing can help but water and nutes are better, lol. I need to organise my pics better, finding anything specific is just a big ole nightmare...too many pics, haha. I did post soe gradual pics of the DOG developing in the Breading showcase (at the start - perhaps that will give some ideas..)

Peace peeps, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

daaaamn 1BMM all your Dogs are barkin eh hahaha i thought it looked full in there a week or two back lol enjoy the boarding


----------



## themoose (Feb 14, 2011)

Lovin that infinite canopy look, VEry nice shit Badman


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a good product that has zinc but it's a Dutch one so I am about as useful as a kick in the gonads. lol. However, I did just spluff two buds of romtw with some romtw...so not that useless
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


What kind of monster have we created? You know dst, for being a non-american, you sure do use our slang very well, thanks for the laugh. I can't help but notice how some strains seem to be, shall we say, growing in popularity? Particularly I see our brother the masonman growing some strains that for some reason or other were only available in the EU not very long ago and now I notice some strains in the EU being grown that only seemed to be growing in the states not long ago. What a wonderful world we live in.

Masonman, you really went for the gusto with this cave setup. I was looking at those stalk pictures, wanted to ask, what did supercropping the main stem so low accomplish and when did you do that? What week if you remember? I'm also wondering, are you stocking up for a nuclear war of some sort? I see a bunch of trimming in your future.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much fellas for the visits and support. Haha i agree DST nutes and water are much better than wishing by far haha. 

Dez thanks for the visit ill pop over you parts and see how your doing bro. 

Don thanks for the support man. Yeah its def full in the cave. Funnily i didnt plant on it exploding with growth the way it has lol. Due to my schedule i had to let them veg longer than i should have. The next few weeks here should be real exciting. 

Thankyou Mr Moose for the kind words. And welcome to my humble corner of riu 

Headsup my man how the hell are ya. Indeed we have some awesome folks putting their minds together for the better of the movement. I feel quite privledged to have gotten to know some really awesome peeps from all over the world. Even though i have not yet met my uk bros in person yet someday its gonna happen  Yeah i guess im stocking up Headsup. I really got to get into a better location. I love growing almost as much if not more than smoking enjoying the herb itself. I also love my freedom lol and me knowing myself like i do my guts telling me its time to cool it for a bit. I just need a break from the constant paranoia. It more that my neighbor ladie is starting to get a lil bit nosey even though she burns. shes just getting to up close and personal for my comfort. Sos Ive been looking for a larger home in the country. I need more room to expand my masonry company anyways so its a good time to make it happen. Quite cramped in my current diggs. 

And dont worry my bros ill always be here. Just being safe rather than sorry. Its going to be atleast 3 years before my state will pull there head out of their ass and make med mj availible. They are fighting it tooth and nail from the governor down. Its a shame. 

Glad to hear from you headsup. Dont be a stranger ole pal. peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

u'll have 2 come here for that one, or maybe amsterdam or something. i got banned from the states, they told me that when i got arrested for a bit of hash one time. dont know if they changed the law in medical states but i doubt it, why would they?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Ohh indeed i will be coming over las. When? haha i dont know but its on my list of destinations. Id really ejoy seeing the other side of the world. Im the adventerous type you could say. Ive stomped the ground around the entire US and have never been over seas. Some day my man. 

Also im not to sure they would straight deport ya over some hash from years ago but then again who knows. Shit even the police are joining the fight against prohibition called LEAP. Law Enforcment Against Prohibition. Tides are changing however painfully slow it is just got to keep fighting.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah i sure hope so. even our country is on some big shake up, times are changing. nothing on the weed front yet but how long is it gonna be before they realise how much money could be made by legalising it. moaning about the contrys debts all the time, that should give em a boost lol. i know theres all the other stuff that comes with it but i dont really hear any bad tales from the states. just let people do it in there own homes ffs


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah i hear ya las. I think there is a bit of fear there aswell on behalf of the powers that be and the "people/corporations" who stand to make tramendous profits, that people wont be pumping billions into state of federal coffers if they are not spending money on there medicine and instead home producing. They want to get ALL the profit and outlaw cannabis growing except to a handful of entities and make the loley home growe more like a bootlegger or moonshiner which is still highly illegal on state and federal levels. I think many people in california had this fear as prop 19 was on the brink of passing. Im not choosing sides but i see the argument. The people would like to see the herb in the hands of the people and not corporate greed. Just my 3rd eyes observation.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW i didnt know anything about that shit bro, just wikipedia-ed it  fooking robbing bastards. would it of made it legal to everyone though? over 21 of course? can see the controversy there :/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Im not an expert on the matter by any means las but i did get to hear some concerns from some cali friends and they where quite wary of the passing. I do belive it was suppose to make it legit on a recreational level but "they" the lawmakers would certainly push new agenda to fix some of what other states view as an already flawed system with prop 215 which is what people are comfortable with. It gives the home grower the power and freedom. It really just boils down to politics. I for one am all for legalization I just dont want to see only select entities being the only people privledged to do the growing. Maybe my views are a bit scewed? hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

na bro ur entitled 2 ur opinion mate  i also myself think it should be leaglised over here also 

f++k me ur educating me 2nite aint ya bro. didnt know a thing about any of this, kinda sheltered away from it all over here. only knew calli was a legal state till i came on here and that wasnt from the news lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Well i keep an ear to the ground ya know las. I just dont trust my gov state or federal so I like to see whats up in the cannabis world and i read alot. We are getting closer though no doubt.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

i hope so bro, i hope so 

have a good one mate


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

I tend to read a lot on the subject too but I live in California so the Nov vote would've directly impacted my situation. Even though I didn't agree with a lot of what was written in the legislature I voted for legalization thinking that it could help a lot of people that currently aren't helped by Prop 215. It could've definitely put a lot of money into the hands of the non-deserving though and would've definitely hurt the street dealers but overall it seemed to me like the right thing to do. You have to realize that we need to start somewhere, you know? Again, I don't agree with how the bill was written and think there could've been a lot of negative to come out of it and am very hopeful for 2012. I just think there could possibly have been a lot of good to come from passing it too and it would've been a step in the right direction.

Hopefully the next time around there won't be so much political influence on what we get to vote on and it will help the average Joe more than the already deep corporate pockets. There were a bunch of people that stood to get very rich off of it passing and I'm glad that didn't happen because it would just have made the corruption surrounding cannabis that much worse. 

What I think would have been hilarious is if it had passed and these giant super grow ops were put into operation only to be siezed by the feds. That shit would be just way too funny to watch. There'd be millions lost by these greedy bastards looking to capitalize on something that should befree in the first place. It's a fucking plant and can grow just fine all on it's own in nature. Why should anyone have to pay for it?

Just my .02
Hope you guys are good tonight...


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 15, 2011)

This is why I've decided I'm opposed to the medical marijuana movement in toto. Why? Marijuana should be completely legal. It shouldn't be regulated at all. It is a plant, not a manufactured product or isolate or synthesis. By pushing medical marijuana reform, activists are pushing the plant into the hands of Big Pharma and government. After all, if it's a drug, it needs to be regulated by the FDA, the NIH, etc. so where does that leave home growers? Outlaws, of course. And the penalties will go up, not down. I see all this talk on here of this strain being good for that ailment or some specific pain. Well, pharma will PATENT strains! Genetically modified plants will be knocking at the door before you know it.

Sorry, not well thought out, but I had to add my rant. 

I have come to believe that the only way we will ever liberate marijuana is grow more. We are doing our part, but always have in mi


1badmasonman said:


> yeah i hear ya las. I think there is a bit of fear there aswell on behalf of the powers that be and the "people/corporations" who stand to make tramendous profits, that people wont be pumping billions into state of federal coffers if they are not spending money on there medicine and instead home producing. They want to get ALL the profit and outlaw cannabis growing except to a handful of entities and make the loley home growe more like a bootlegger or moonshiner which is still highly illegal on state and federal levels. I think many people in california had this fear as prop 19 was on the brink of passing. Im not choosing sides but i see the argument. The people would like to see the herb in the hands of the people and not corporate greed. Just my 3rd eyes observation.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

Good point Dez we do have to start somewhere. I kinda like marc emery's approach ( over grow the goverment ) absoulutely flood the earth with pot so theres no choice but to except it. Id like to see them regulate that lol. Imagine if every person who supported weed legalization went out and planted some seeds this country would be 60-80 covered in MJ. They say close to 80% of the population supports decriminalizing mj. Regardeless the greed balls are going to get there greedy hands in some how. Wheres a good assassin when ya need one heheh. 

I totally Agree Shnkrmn, Fuck the goverment regulation and fuck the drug companies. I cant even tell you how sick i am of hearing these rediculous drug commercials. Ive actually gave up watchin TV as a result. 

The GMO thing is a scary reality man. They already went to fucking with corn and tomato genetics god knows how many others plants and animals. Its like slapping god in the face and saying, hey dumb fuck this is how ya should have made the corn dumb ass. This is how the tomato should have been designed ya dumbskie. This chicken should not have bones what the hell are you thinking god. Now they actually allow that shit and that is sad very sad. Not to mention the shit like growth hormones they add in. Just makes me fucking sick 

Does anyone else ever get utterly sick of the lies?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

To the bone Badman, to the bone.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

@ 1BMM - I agree with you completely.

@ DST - sweet referrence.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

This is for 1BMM:
That little ozone gen you're running looks similar to what the daycare lady was using and I'm curious about the claims of them killing plants. Do you think I'd be allright running mine in the room? I have it in the exhaust right now but the air moves passed it too fast for it to catch everything.
I'll be installing AC today and will be runing co2 in a few days too so I was thinking of trying to just seal up the intake and exhaust vents to contain the stink and then run my filter as a scrubber. If I do this, it won't make much sense to run the ozone gen the way I have it and I don't think the CAN 33 is going to be able to keep up with the funk being generated by the plants.

Here's the ozone gen she was using around the kids:


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

It's either that or I leave everything how it is but still add the AC. After noticing stink outside of the garage I changed things around a bit by adding my filter to the exhaust. The problem it created was the heat wasn't getting pulled from the room fast enough and the temps have gone up. This is why I traded for the AC units. The co2 was just too good of a deal to pass up, otherwise I wouldn't even have thought about running co2.

The other problem created by doing this was there's now no filter at my house for the veg room and we can smell the plants inside my house.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL thanks DST lol. 

Dez that does look like the same ozone i use. It can kill plants and ive noticed some signs of wear on my ladies. Im running mine in the cave right now on med low and i can still smell ganja if i leave the house and come back in. Im going to have to turn it up a lil more. You do gotta be careful with it though dez. That o-zone can be a health hazard to you in high concentrations. That particular gen can handle some huge volumes of stink, Im talking an area of 1500 - 2000 sq/ft. I have mine sitting up high in the room as ozone is heavier than oxagen. I suggest starting on the lowest setting, let it run for a day and see how that goes. If you can still smell the ganja bump it up a knotch each day till you get the smell down. I should follow my own advice hahah. My crib wreaks lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't use that one, it's the one the daycare lady was running in the playroom before her husband cut the cord off.

Mine is an Air Lazer and it's not adjustable but says it's meant for areas of up to 3000 sq/ft. I'm well aware that it'snot good to breathe which is why I currently have it feeding into the exhaust duct. Right now my room has a passive intake that is a handfull of 4" ducts since that what size flanges I had lying around and the exhaust is a blower fan that is supposed to push 500-600CFM that's mounted inside a box I built for it. There's a duct running from the box to the filter (CAN 33) so the fan is pulling air in through the filter, through the box and then out of the garage via a 6" duct. The Air Lazer is sitting on top of the box with a tube running into the box. This setup is keeping the odor from exiting the garage but it's not cooling well enough so I got some AC units.

I was thinking of running co2 but the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of keeping things how they are but use the AC too to keep temps where I want them.
What do you think?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I was just over there setting up the AC and it stunk inside the garage really bad but in the house there's no smell and nothing outside. I've been leaving the door open and one of the zippers up with a fan sitting on a bucket in the doorway to pull in more cool air since it was getting warm in there. I think if I keep the door and curtain closed the odor might stay in the room and the AC should be able to keep the room cool.

I've got two units with one being 8000BTU and the other is 15000BTU. I set up the small one for now but when summer comes I'll mount the other one where this one is and mount this one above it. I have a lead/lag controller that was gifted to me and I'll hook them up to it so they switch off betwen each other. That way if one fails, the room will only be without AC for a day at the most and then the other will kick on. There's a high temp alert that can be set up too so I'll know when I go over there if one unit has failed because there will be a light on telling me the temps exceeded the desired range.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 15, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Good point Dez we do have to start somewhere. I kinda like marc emery's approach ( over grow the goverment ) absoulutely flood the earth with pot so theres no choice but to except it. Id like to see them regulate that lol. Imagine if every person who supported weed legalization went out and planted some seeds this country would be 60-80 covered in MJ. They say close to 80% of the population supports decriminalizing mj. Regardeless the greed balls are going to get there greedy hands in some how. Wheres a good assassin when ya need one heheh.
> 
> I totally Agree Shnkrmn, Fuck the goverment regulation and fuck the drug companies. I cant even tell you how sick i am of hearing these rediculous drug commercials. Ive actually gave up watchin TV as a result.
> 
> ...


amen dude
Smoking ads are banned now. They should ban drug commercials and ads too. How much is that jacking up health care costs? People watch that shit and wanna get sick so they can go ask their doctors about the new hip drug that cures cancer. bah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the visits all. Its a bit of a sad day for me as i found spider mites for the first time ever lastnight in the cave. Ive talked to a few elder riuers and have takin some steps to rid them. I do believe ive discovered them early and they are laying eggs like a mother fucker. To battle them ive put in 2 hot shot no pest strips. Im going to add a 3rd and then going to foliar spray with something lol. Got to go look again at the garden center. Day 46 flower the TW's are nearly finished maybe another week yet. the Dogs need atleast 2 weeks yet so hopefully these pest strips do the trick till harvest. After that the cave will be completely dismantled bug bombed and left alone for good. I do have another room that i plan on growing just a couple of plants in spidermite free. Ill let yall know how things progress. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

I recently wiped down the walls in what was the vertical room and then bombed it. I sprayed the walls with an organic pesticide and then stuck my plants in there to veg. It cuts down the reflectivity of the mylar but I don't care right now. I just don't want any more bugs!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Pesky pests...I am dragging my girls by the arse through this grow as well 1BMM...I went away for 4 days, come back and mites!! grrr. I am sure my mate planted them while I was away,, haha, just call me Para Pete. lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh ahahah your mate had a hidden plot to infest you with spider mites lol. Too funny D. Well i have been trying to stay out of the cave as the pest strips are said to be somewhat toxic. I did peak in for a few minutes lastnight while the lights where on and saw some webs on a few plants. I added a 3rd pest srtip under the canopy while i was in there. God i hope that alone does the trick. I did pick up this shit at lowes call Natria insect disease and mite control in a spary bottle. It says it kills spider mites and is safe to use up till harvest. Im assuming that is on vegatable that can be washed off before consumption which cannot be done on a bud. I really dont want to spay my buds with poisen especially this close to harvest. I think ill get the vacumn after the lil bastards today and suck the fuckers off the plants as best as i can. 


On another much happier note ive picked up a shit load of masonry work yesterday. Im looking at quite possibly the busiest year ive had in 10 years and im quite excited about that. Some people are content with doing nothing in life but me i feel guilty or worthless if im not
working busting my back haha. Winters nearly over the snow is melting. Im still planning a few guerilla patches and recently found an ideal spot. Its a good 2 mile hike in plenty of southern exposure and a fresh water source. Its going to be a fun one lol. 

Off to work peace 1BMM


----------



## TheJointProject (Feb 17, 2011)

Mites suck!! hope you get it worked out bro.
Looking good either way bro, hang in there.
Damn, I wish I could do an outdoor grow......not happening in my neck of the woods though......


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 17, 2011)

Update The strip seem to be working. I can still see mites but they are not moving so hopefully that means they are dieing a painful death haha. Overall the pollen that got loose seems to be very minimal and i only seen a handful of beans so far so im quite happy to report that. 

I think my timewarps are really starting to beef up aswell which im fucking estatic about. For the longest time they looked all wispy now in just the last few days im seeing them plump up. Speaking of plumping up the Dogs are finally filling out aswell. Whoooo Hoooo!!!! now hopefully them damn spider mites dont fuck up the plants and we shall be seeing a nice hefty harvest here in 3 weeks or so. Ill get some new pics up when i get some time. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you leave your circulation fans on in the cave? I turned the fan that blows across the scrog off hoping it will let the vapor from the pest strip settle on the plants enough to kill the bugs. Not sure if it helps or not is why I asked what you did.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 17, 2011)

Ayy Dez i shut off my main fans awhile back when i noticed a stray nanner, but im waaaaay past that stage but i dont want to fire up any fans for fear of stray gizzzzzzz. Still after all the problems im having and shit, The plants are doing really goood!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> yeah i hear ya las. I think there is a bit of fear there aswell on behalf of the powers that be and the "people/corporations" who stand to make tramendous profits, that people wont be pumping billions into state of federal coffers if they are not spending money on there medicine and instead home producing. They want to get ALL the profit and outlaw cannabis growing except to a handful of entities and make the loley home growe more like a bootlegger or moonshiner which is still highly illegal on state and federal levels. I think many people in california had this fear as prop 19 was on the brink of passing. Im not choosing sides but i see the argument. The people would like to see the herb in the hands of the people and not corporate greed. Just my 3rd eyes observation.


 I just hate to think about all the corruption and greed of our govt!! And to think ppl used to think we lived in the land of the free.....lol, but that was just another lie. 
Sorry to get all political, I love the cave and envy your grows. I hope to be able to have the green thumb and sheer qty you have someday. 
Grow on Mason!!
+rep

from Mason:
* I cant even tell you how sick i am of hearing these rediculous drug commercials. Ive actually gave up watchin TV as a result. 


I sooo agree with you on this. I was at my doc's office and the drug rep came.
He said if a patient comes in saying.....Give him this sample and tell him it does xyz....
So disgusting that our trusted docs are just the legalized pushers now, and the Bayer and Pfizer etc...are the mob backing them.
It is a screwed up place we live in these days.
*


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy Dez i shut off my main fans awhile back when i noticed a stray nanner, but im waaaaay past that stage but i dont want to fire up any fans for fear of stray gizzzzzzz. Still after all the problems im having and shit, The plants are doing really goood!!!!


I was told to shut them off and have passed along the advice I was given but wasn't sure how much it helped. Nice to hear others feel it's a good idea to do it. I left a couple fans on inside the tents but they're on low. There's no fans blowing anything around the scrog at the moment though.

I noticed a steep decline in the bug population over there tonight when I went to pick up the little preggers Afghan plants. Pretty happy about that and sprayed them all once again beacuse I'm getting a little paranoid now with the damn bugs. I'd have to sat the DE made the biggest difference so far and I think the combo of that and the strips is a lethal one for the fekkers.

Glad to hear things are getting better in the cave too.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

I got my strip in as well, hoping that zaps the little critters. I placed mine above an intake exhaust fan, hoping that the cold air wil flush through the strip, rise and then settle. Sounds like things are turning a corner for you bru. That's nice to hear!!!!

I would get those fans back on pronto mate, especially with the dogs in the last few weeks. You want those suckers getting as much air flow as possible (you will see why) I really don't think you will have any jizz problems now..my 2 cents. lol.


1badmasonman said:


> Update The strip seem to be working. I can still see mites but they are not moving so hopefully that means they are dieing a painful death haha. Overall the pollen that got loose seems to be very minimal and i only seen a handful of beans so far so im quite happy to report that.
> 
> I think my timewarps are really starting to beef up aswell which im fucking estatic about. For the longest time they looked all wispy now in just the last few days im seeing them plump up. Speaking of plumping up the Dogs are finally filling out aswell. Whoooo Hoooo!!!! now hopefully them damn spider mites dont fuck up the plants and we shall be seeing a nice hefty harvest here in 3 weeks or so. Ill get some new pics up when i get some time. Peace 1BMM





Dezracer said:


> Did you leave your circulation fans on in the cave? I turned the fan that blows across the scrog off hoping it will let the vapor from the pest strip settle on the plants enough to kill the bugs. Not sure if it helps or not is why I asked what you did.


Hey Dez, I was reading that you should keep pest strips at least 10 feet apart so I reckon they have a decent spread on the things. The packaging would make me NOT want to use them. Never seen so many warnings and instructions for a little bug repellant.



1badmasonman said:


> Ayy Dez i shut off my main fans awhile back when i noticed a stray nanner, but im waaaaay past that stage but i dont want to fire up any fans for fear of stray gizzzzzzz. Still after all the problems im having and shit, The plants are doing really goood!!!!


Yaaah! We like plants that do good! Like good samaratins they are, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

I reckon night time will be when the strip is doing it's damage. Having my fan off during the day wouldn't work as the light system draws air out of the cab, I turn that off I am screwed. Night time I have circulating fans and intake exhaust comiong on periodically. The room has an natural extractor that runs constantly as well.
Last night I did see less flying gnats....or none actually. Will see whats happening this morning. Need to chop as well, and feed and water, and...well you know.


Dezracer said:


> I was told to shut them off and have passed along the advice I was given but wasn't sure how much it helped. Nice to hear others feel it's a good idea to do it. I left a couple fans on inside the tents but they're on low. There's no fans blowing anything around the scrog at the moment though.
> 
> I noticed a steep decline in the bug population over there tonight when I went to pick up the little preggers Afghan plants. Pretty happy about that and sprayed them all once again beacuse I'm getting a little paranoid now with the damn bugs. I'd have to sat the DE made the biggest difference so far and I think the combo of that and the strips is a lethal one for the fekkers.
> 
> Glad to hear things are getting better in the cave too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah if you can knock the fan off for the dark cycle for 2 to 3 consecutive days and you should be champion. the other tip is that the strip needs to hang at the canopy level.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2011)

Thankyou Bassman for the kind words bro. Im glad you enjoy reading my rants lol. 

DST so you think it'd be ok to cut on the fans again ayy? I was just thinking lastnight how badly the plants need the air curculation in there. The air gets really heavy and the humidity is climbing in the upper 50% range. Temps seem fairly stable though overall. 

Donny thanks for that tip. I was wondering what the scoop was on where to hang them. I have 2 at canopy level and one underneath. I dont know if the on under is doing any good but its getting some air blown through it upward so hopefully itll get the lower lil bastard mites hehe. 


Well fellas been keeping a close eye on things in the cave here. All is well. Ive noticed that burning a light verticaly aint worth a fuck without a reflector or unless its at plant hieight so ive taking to propping up the shorter plants so they are getting max exposure to the 1000 watt beast. I guess you could say its a make shift vert setup now where the plants are in a tubular patern around the light and they really seem to love the new arrangement. 

On another note my electric bill has been really fucking low and i dont get why? Last year at this time i was only running 2 lights and the bills where nearly 250 - 300. Now im running 3 and alot more gadgets and getting bills at 170 range. Im not complaining lol just weird how that works sometimes lol. I may just add my other 600 for the last few weeks and really blast em with lumens lol. Peace 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah if you can knock the fan off for the dark cycle for 2 to 3 consecutive days and you should be champion. the other tip is that the strip needs to hang at the canopy level.


 Yeah a few days is good, then I think to repeat this in 2-3 days will be key to confirm the eggs hatched get killed and no more laid.


1badmasonman said:


> Thankyou Bassman for the kind words bro. Im glad you enjoy reading my rants lol.
> 
> DST so you think it'd be ok to cut on the fans again ayy? I was just thinking lastnight how badly the plants need the air curculation in there. The air gets really heavy and the humidity is climbing in the upper 50% range. Temps seem fairly stable though overall.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a lot of thoughts on the state of the world, and will leave it at that.

I know my bill varies, and think they just estimate and figure it out later.... hope your bill just stays low as do I mine haha.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah if you can knock the fan off for the dark cycle for 2 to 3 consecutive days and you should be champion. the other tip is that the strip needs to hang at the canopy level.


I didn't think about hanging them at canopy level. Thanks for that tip, I'll be moving mine around tonight.


----------



## helotr3vor (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey I was wondering how you made or how to to make a cloner box like yours?


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

hey Badman, I have my fans on 15, off 30, on 15, off 30, throughout the whole night. Extraction is set at low. My strip hangs on a shelf (impossible to have it hanging at canopy level in a vertical) Nothing is moving in my cab at all now....execpt me and the plants to get in at things, lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah i can see how that would be a dilemma D lol. Ive been leaving my 6" run constantly for the last 3-4 months maybe ill try to taper the run times down a bit aswell. No reason to run it when its lights out i suppose. 

helo3trevor I had a tutorial quite some time ago. Ill see if i can find it for ya.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Working on a huge pic update be back in a bit


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2011)

yay


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright here we go fellas. The latest from the cave at day 50 flower

Im cheating a little bit with a 1000 watter in the mix sos please forgive this diehard club 600 watter hahaha. 

Ok on to the pics. 

First up is the hydro Dogs




The Dogs are doing really well in the hydro system. They are really starting to bulk up and i had to get my ass all the way in to the back to tie up tons of branches that cant support their own weight anymore. Jezz lousie they are sticky as a mofo. Im literally covered from the neck down in thc from rubbing against the branches. These have 2-3 weeks to go yet. 

Same shot diffrent light 

Keeping the hydro plants upright in the buckets has become a daily chore. They tip over alot lately.


Hot Shot no pest strips hanging about all over in the room. Just below it is a soil Dog Kush starting to get its mojo on. The pest strips along with an organic mite killer seem to be keeping the spidermites in check. 


Another view with some light. 


3 Dogs in 1 soil pot. Im kinda suprised how well they get along together in the same pot. 




These are my 2 Grape Apes.


Heres Headband 2 that seems to have the worst spidermite problems of all the plants. This one here has been getting alot of extra attention. 


Headband 1 doing ok. Not a very large plant for as long as i vegged. But she smell delicious  Thankyou rasta fairy

On to the Timewarps

She's kinda clustered in but this is my mini TW. The smallest of the 3 phenos and not at all a large yeilder from the looks of things. 



Heres TW mertha the medium sized pheno. Bulking up a lil better than mini. 



And this is the big gal TW Bertha. 

While the TW is some good smoke i think there really is a reason some strains are labled outdoor only and this is one of em. They just dont seem to get dense and bulky under the lights. They are looking near finished but ive decided to let them go awhile longer yet and see what happens. They do smell very fruity not at all like the rotten armpits of the clone TW i was gifted from a guerilla grower pal of mine some time ago. Kinda sucks but I will be working on that. May get another cut and cross the male tw pollen i have with the cut and go from there. 

Heres the cave with all the plants packed back in and ready to close up the door.




Thats all i got for now peeps. Got my mothers in veg for the outdoor season and thinking about adding a few new strains to the mix. 

Have a great Sunday everybody Peace 1BMM.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Ohh and just so yall know i will be coming around to catch up on your threads. Been busy lately with life ughhh haha. Thanks for coming by.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

sweeeeeet update bro 

the timewarp male is dropping its pollen now, u want me to save u some? i'm just keeping a bit for my next round really, just spluffed my g-bomb with it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Alright here we go fellas. The latest from the cave at day 50 flower
> 
> Im cheating a little bit with a 1000 watter in the mix sos please forgive this diehard club 600 watter hahaha.
> 
> ...


max page bumpage bro! hows the mite war ?? raging? girls starting to plump nicely, cool.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking really good, 1BMM!!! Rock ON


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the visits fellas. The mite war is on and so far ive been able to keep the population under control. Im seeing less and less of the black dots "mites" under the leaves sos that is a good sign. There are still a gang of egg sacs though so im know im not over the hump just yet.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been checking with a scope and most of the dots don't move, poked a few and nadda. fingers crossed 1bmm. p.s posted a pic of a pregnant romtw in the breeding thread


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the visits fellas. The mite war is on and so far ive been able to keep the population under control. Im seeing less and less of the black dots "mites" under the leaves sos that is a good sign. There are still a gang of egg sacs though so im know im not over the hump just yet.


 Things are looking great! I think you have the upper-hand against the mites. I found out about the strips too late into the infestation! It still kept me from throwing them away. You live and learn though.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2011)

Sweet news DST ill be right on over. 

Bassman you couldnt have put it better. Live and learn trial and error nobody is a pro from the git go thats for sure. Lots of learning curves on the way to a green thumb  

I do believe i know how i aquired the spidermites. My air intake to the room pulls from a vent in my living room where my dog Rocco likes to lay in front of. Im thinking he was the host of the bastard mites and somehow got sucked of him and into the grow room. Just a theory lol. 

As ive said in my pic post ive been giving the HB some extra attention spaying her down with Natria mite killer. Says its organic and can be used up till harvest. Well im not a fan of spraying buds but this plant is ate up with mites. The spray seems to be working though. I went in late lastnight to fing the mites trying to retreat. Long dangly hair like webs leading nowhere were hanging all over the plant. Lil bastards. Got em on the run hahah. peace


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

[youtube]GgTqPUtYT7A[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

My hands hurt just looking at your cave. I'm envious of the cave but not of all the trimming ahead of you, hehe.

Never heard that song D. Has a pretty cool old school sound to it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool Jams D lol got em on the run


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2011)

Small update for the hell of it. Ive been bored to tears waiting for winter to get the fuck outta here sos to keep from going stir crazy ive been out roaming gods creation looking for spots for a few guerilla patches. So far ive found a handful of ideal spots and im kinda anxious to get things going. 

The rasta fairy just loves me hahaha. Shes been coming by with new beans and im having a hard time deciding what to sprout next. Ill bet without looking ive got atleast 40-50 dif varieties to choose from. Im goona have to really think this out. 

Anyways i did some work in my veg cab getting my mothers all topped. Nothing to majorly exciting but i snapped a few pics. 


These are all revegging a bit as you can see the weird leaves curling. Thats reveg for ya.


This is a TW mini clone and yes she looks like shit lol but she should come around. 

A look into the flower cave. 


Good all is well here. 

A few shots of my keeper TW female "Bertha" Shes packing on more and more calyx's everytime i look at her







peace out 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great looking girls!

I have a Blue Dream that looks like your TW, she is the smallest and hasnt healed yet, but I think she will.

What size garbage cans do you use? I like that as a grow pot, and might get some.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet looking veg lineup. I never updated you on the guerilla grow I've been considering and that just occurred to me. I never did get you the pics I talked about either. Damn, I suck, lol.

Anyway, I ended up going for that hike I originally talked about and checked oout the area. It looks to be good as long as the fire dept doesn't cut it back before fire season. That would mean cutting down my plants if they do and I'm just not sure if they cut that area or not. The other places I was going to send you pics of are starting to seem more and more like it will fail since I've been walking that area lately just to get out and have something to do. I may just have to watch the areas I've found this year to see what happens and then try one next year.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy shit masonman... it looks absolutely insane in there. You have got to be able to swim in those colas like Scrooge McDuck style. WOWZA. Nice job bro.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Great looking girls!
> 
> I have a Blue Dream that looks like your TW, she is the smallest and hasnt healed yet, but I think she will.
> 
> What size garbage cans do you use? I like that as a grow pot, and might get some.


Hey bassman. Those are walmart 3 gal trash cans. they are like a dollar a peice. They do work pretty good i guess. Id like to get some smart pots myself. 



Dezracer said:


> Sweet looking veg lineup. I never updated you on the guerilla grow I've been considering and that just occurred to me. I never did get you the pics I talked about either. Damn, I suck, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I ended up going for that hike I originally talked about and checked oout the area. It looks to be good as long as the fire dept doesn't cut it back before fire season. That would mean cutting down my plants if they do and I'm just not sure if they cut that area or not. The other places I was going to send you pics of are starting to seem more and more like it will fail since I've been walking that area lately just to get out and have something to do. I may just have to watch the areas I've found this year to see what happens and then try one next year.


Hey Dez yeah id watch the areas you have picked out. Nothing sucks worse than growing out a beautiful plant only to have it ripped. Guerilla growing is a huge gamble so keep that in mind when your out there. You want the most remote place you can think of. 



jigfresh said:


> Holy shit masonman... it looks absolutely insane in there. You have got to be able to swim in those colas like Scrooge McDuck style. WOWZA. Nice job bro.


Jig my old pal glad you like what you see bro. Hopefully ill be swimming in Dog buds here real soon hahaha I cant wait to get a smoke session in of the Dog. 

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2011)

Well folks looks like the 2nd wave of spidermites is here. I looked in lastnight and 3 of the soil plants got webs all over  I have seperated them from the others ladies and im considering taking them 3 early. The HB is looking done for the most part but id really like them to go another week or 2. We shall see.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

oh man, that sucks, did the strips not do the job mate? I have got mine hanging in there and plan to for at least two weeks, possibly until the next wave is in and clean, otherwise you are "just a fighting the mite mofo", lol

not sure waht else to say, you know all the tactics for the war. Hope you get it laced bru.

Peace, DST



1badmasonman said:


> Well folks looks like the 2nd wave of spidermites is here. I looked in lastnight and 3 of the soil plants got webs all over  I have seperated them from the others ladies and im considering taking them 3 early. The HB is looking done for the most part but id really like them to go another week or 2. We shall see.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2011)

I do believe they are working D its just now all the eggs laid from round one have hatched. These new ones are more aggressive it seems than the last. I have 3 strips in the cave and im gonna just leave them in there till well after harvest. The natria mite spray i picked up aint shit lol. The one headband that has mites the worst got a good showering and doesnt seem to phase the lil bastards. Ughhh lol. I just hope they dont spread out in the room to much more. I may add another pest strip or 2 so i can get the crop to finish. Keeping me fingers crossed.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 24, 2011)

I get a bomb from my local shop for agricultural use and it has killed them everytime. Instead of fogging out the whole room I was told to instead cut the tab on the can spray up underneath the leaves then over. I forgot the name of it. I still get mites every couple month or few months and at 10$ for the bomb I got no problem spraying them down every now and then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

fight the good fight brother! im guessing turning off your fans for hours is out of the question with that jungle. dont know anythin other to suggest man. hang on, your not running the ozone at the same time are you? that would drop all the particles coming off the strips to the floor.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2011)

Really Don?????? Yes i still have the ozone going. Im going to shut it off right now!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2011)

o-zone is off, rewired my fans to come on with the lights maybe now them strips will work. Thanks Don


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

I didnt know that about the ozone...good info!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

good thinking BatDon...!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2011)

hope it sorts it for ya bmm, its the only thing i could think that would stop the particles from the strips unless of course your extracting at the same time. which your not now, but were you before?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah i was pulling air out Donny. Ive noticed in the last 2 days a lot less web since killing the fans at lights out. Seems to be doing the trick  

Getting real close to harvest on the Timewarps they are all 60-80% red hair. Grape Apes are on swole and the Dogs are looking to be on their final push. Wont be long now!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

I have plum forgotted, how many weeks have you been flowering dem dogs? Trying to guage mine and they appear to be of similar pheno to yours. I don't even remember when I started flowering mine, lol. I am pretty sure I stuck them in the vert room on the floor around New Years but will have to check into it and do some figurin' n calulatin' but I think they just finished week 8 yesterday.

EDIT: Oh yeah, you doing your dexterity excersises to prepare for all that scissor time? I will be starting mine soon but I don't need them as badly as yourself since I don't have half of what you've got to harvest.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey dez im just over 8 weeks flower. Im going to start chopping next monday once my new drying rack arrives. After that the cave will get gutted. Ive been haveing trouble with water getting in under the floor and im afraid mold is growing in there. So my plan is to get rid of all that shit and build a sog table. Im going 12/12 from clone on my next grow and quite possibly with just one strain. As of now im thinking its going to be Grape Ape only becasue it looks like it will grow well in a sog. Im going for single colas i think. I have not decided yet weather im going soil coco or hydro yet. Id like to give coco a run someday. 

On another note the fairy came through with a rare few beans of the original romulan joe. Its said to be the last beans in existance so im a bit excited about that. Im going to be getting a few more strains going too along with what i have now. Hash berry is one of them and probably the rom joe and cheeseberry haze rom. We shall see. Time to get things cracking though for the outdoor season. 

Ill have some pre harvest pics to come soon. Peace 1BMM


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 28, 2011)

You should look into going vertical and build something like heath did, thing is fucking nuts.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey dez im just over 8 weeks flower. Im going to start chopping next monday once my new drying rack arrives. After that the cave will get gutted. Ive been haveing trouble with water getting in under the floor and im afraid mold is growing in there. So my plan is to get rid of all that shit and build a sog table. Im going 12/12 from clone on my next grow and quite possibly with just one strain. As of now im thinking its going to be Grape Ape only becasue it looks like it will grow well in a sog. Im going for single colas i think. I have not decided yet weather im going soil coco or hydro yet. Id like to give coco a run someday.
> 
> On another note the fairy came through with a rare few beans of the original romulan joe. Its said to be the last beans in existance so im a bit excited about that. Im going to be getting a few more strains going too along with what i have now. Hash berry is one of them and probably the rom joe and cheeseberry haze rom. We shall see. Time to get things cracking though for the outdoor season.
> 
> Ill have some pre harvest pics to come soon. Peace 1BMM


lol i was spozed to get some of them but the fairy this end is a bit retarded lol, i got two lots of cheeseberry haze and no roms lol. She needs a damn good spanking and sending on her way>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2011)

So far only one of the two rom joe seeds I am trying to germ has sprouted, one of the Heri had its top snap off a dayu after it sprouted too but the other looks good as does the cheeseberry haze.

I think the other rom joe seed sank when I watered it in or something because I GENTLY dug it up and it was a bit far down in the soil. I watered the soil again and stuck it back in there closer to the top like it should be and will just leave it to see if she makes it. I feel bad about the little Heri though


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

Dsiposition thanks ive seen Heaths setup and yes it is indeed sick!!!. I would love to snap on a build like that but in a new pad 

Westy im sorry to hear that bro. Ive got a few i can lay on the fairy for ya. You got my email yet hit me up.

Dez cool you have some rom joe too!! Well im glad we have some standup 600 watters out there


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

Counting down to the chop just a few more days to go. Ive run slap out of DM flower A&B so im topping up with plain water and on my last res change today will be all plain h2o. Soil plants are beeing fed plain h2o till harvest now. The fkn spider mites have really made there presence felt in the room. There are webs all over from front to back man its just sickening to see. ai dont like the thought of smoking spider mites shit lol ughhh. 

On another note ive been a busy lil bastard scouting my 2011 guerilla patches out. Today I did a 5 mile recon hike in the wilds and ive found a fucking dynamite spot. Its so remote that i got lost for a couple hours before i got my bearings back haha. Its a no mans land and thats the buiz. I dint make it to my intended location due to gettin all discombobulated  so another hike is definately planned in the coming days. 

The area is all south wester exposure with excellent sun light and a good water source near by. The soil is looking so far to be of good quality but i plan to enrich with dead fish under the plants and try to get a truckload of horse shit lined up to further enrich tthe existing soil. Its mostley good black dirt or topsoil so should be fairly painless to amend. 

And just when things are looking up they got better. I close friend of mine that i was locked up with years back stopped by today and we got to bullshittin he tells me he has some acerage that is family owned and for the most part is abandoned on a sw exposure and a good source of fresh water and total seclusion. I could hardly believe me fkn ears  Ive now got 7 legit guerilla patch locations all scoped out and im right on track for the season. My cave is going to be a clone factory for the next few months from the looks of things and after that hopefully be in some new diggs. Ill let yall know what happens peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm gonna have 2 wait a while i think but i should be getting a clone of the cheeseberry haze in the near future. sounds the bomb 

hope ur good mr mason man?


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

didnt kno there was a finite number of charecters u can leave in a rep+ >>>>>>>>>>mr west


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

whooo hooooooo bmm the outdoor spots sound wonderful! I would like nothing more than to have some land to grow on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

7 legit spots for outdoor, shit thats going to be hundreds if not close to a thousand. go hard or go home son!!!!!!! heres to an excellent ssummer bmm.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah buddy  Yesterday me and my guerilla partner did a recon hike around the area we intend to grow in. Holy piss am i whooped we walked a good 6 miles up and down steep rock faces through snow up to our knees. There are alot of deer stands in the area which worries me a bit. I think deer season opens right around harvest mid to late october. 

We did settle on a spot on top of a small mountain facing directly south with a nice big clearing in the tree canopy. The down side is the soil in the area is full of limestone and probably not ideal for mj so we are going to try growing out of 5 gallon buckets in this patch. Even going to hang a bunch in the trees for shits and giggles. 

Weve figured out how we can pump water right to the patch from a stream at the bottom of the mountain to a reservoir that will be dug into the ground. Its going to be alot of work but im feeling good about this spot. Still gotta do recon on a few more yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

alright man fess up your that dude brown dirt warrior arent you?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

nah im tougher  no sell out!!!

[youtube]2-_djeNzMHA[/youtube]

Been smoking on a branch of the Dog and hitting the green ass Timewarp in the bubbler so fucking stoooooooned hahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Love 8ball and MJG!!! Also quite liked the Tela album that came out around the same time, Piece of Mind.....Sauve House rocks!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]/v/Xk6id6V4qO0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
listening to some old school happy hop lmao blazing livers and melting into a puddle. LOL plants in trees lol did someone have a thred about that years ago?>>>>>>>>>>>> that livers/blues feeling


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2011)

love the tunes guys. I went to school with this dude,
[video=youtube;6U_EUmrlh_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_EUmrlh_g&feature=relmfu[/video]
Hey BMM your hands hurtin and eyes burnin yet? hope you got some help bro.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Sick wit it partners....1BMM busy in the Dank Room.
[youtube]C72XLEeFaFU[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]f5GCPtFdRcg&feature=related[/youtube]

Hey fellas been busy trimming for the last 2-3 days sheesh im glad thats over with lol. I had 2 of my good buddies over to help with the massive task. Man does my freaking hands hurt hahaha. We managed to finish all the trimming late lastnight my eyeballs are still aking lol. 

Heres some pics of the bounty


My handy dandy $40.00 drying rack. I just love this thing it make trimming so much easier when you can trim each bud individualy instead of the whole branch. 

Woof Woof Dog Kush

1st level all Dog sticky icky oooh weee!!!


Level 2 Blue Widow and Headband


Level 3 Timewarp


Level 4 RT Grape Ape


Level 4 LT More Dog Kush


Level 5 all DOG


And lastly Level 6 All DOG Kush. Man i cant think of a stickier weed ive ever seen in my life. The Dog is just frosted to the gills. We saved up a nice ball of Dog scissor hash and threw it in the vap hooka with some Timewarp OHHH my  some of the sweetest tasting hash ive ever smoked  Im very pleased with the DOG. 

While harvesting i found 3 plants that were buried under the canopy that did not produce much. A few of the dogs just took over the space and drowned them for lumens. 

I did learn a lesson this grow that i will keep with me for ever haha. 12/12 from clone from here out. Dispite me pulling off the lower branches to prevent hords of popcorn but i still wound up with 2 18 gallon totes full of popcorn and fine trim. I guess what im getting at is i wasted alot of time vegging. Not to worry got some hash bags on order and got some potent ass butter getting made right now from all the refuse. Overall could have done better but still got roughly 2 ps i think give or take. 

Now ive gotta clean out the cave and bug bomb it. I swear as i was trimming them fkn spider mites where jumoing on to me from the branches. I was itching like a mother fker from head to toe skin absolutley crawling ughh. So relived that that is over with. 

Time to get the cave gutted out. Think im going to take a wee break in the game to let my nerves recover hahaha. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

now thats a grip of dank BMM! nice man, 2 elbows in one sitting is some trim job for sure! if my eyes dont decieve me that looks like the purp pheno Dog on the last level, that shit knocked me on my ass. cant do anything on that stuff lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Don yeah I noticed that too with the purple. Most of the top Dog buds had a lavender color to them mmmm fine with me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

were you as amazed as i was at the kinda ilvery looking buds all shiny with crystal? ive not seen a plant like it for resing production.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah man its incredible how sticky they are. I dried a branch that fell on the floor a week ago and had a good smoke session on it. Holy fuck was i just completely fooooked.  I gave a good pal of mine a lil bud to try and he was floored hahaha. The Dog is a definate keeper. Id like to do a sog single cola grow with this strain some time. Ive got a few dozen beans from the whole crop which suprised me cause i found dried pollen sacs all over the floor after getting all the plants out. Beans a plenty lol.


----------



## TheJointProject (Mar 10, 2011)

Impresive grow my friend, and a killer yield to boot. Congrats!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks TJP glad its finished. It will be nice to clean out the house and rest easy for a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

happy days man some beans to boot! i reveged mine i liked it so much! its just showing good green life again im probably going to try a mini scrog experiment with it. try n expliot the branch OG side...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy days man some beans to boot! i reveged mine i liked it so much! its just showing good green life again im probably going to try a mini scrog experiment with it. try n expliot the branch OG side...


sounds like that we could be doing it at the same time, with roughly the same setup........ hmmmm could be fun, u without the EC and PH pens, me with  would actually be quite an even test if ya get me 



nice harvest 1bmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  congrats mate its nice to see the fruits of ur labor and i know its been a long one


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

Indeed it has las indeed it has. Thanks for coming by. 

Well i got my room and house completely cleaned out. I havent felt this non paranoid in years hahahaha. Its a great feeling but i wont last long kowing me  peace bros


----------



## helotr3vor (Mar 10, 2011)

Well done my friend! That top layer almost looks a little pink ...

Anyways whats your technique for making butter?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Mar 11, 2011)

congrats on a successful grow bro....


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the same opinion of the dog as you two. Frosty as hell and sticky as hell! In the jar it looks like some super dank with sugar sprinkled on it, hehe.

Haven't heard Arrested Development in a long time, thanks Westy! I like the other two a lot too, dope shiznit.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

damn 1BMM, been subbed from the start and lurking the whole way, great results!!!

Congrats! I need to get me one of those DOG's


----------



## SimplySmoked (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoa! 2hrs later.... My eyes hurt from all that reading. Your grow turned out great though. Congrats!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for the visits  Ive been out snowboarding the last few days before the seasons over. Well i have a legit pad for the time being and im already going into grow withdrawl  Yesterday i jarred up all the bud from the drying rack and i found a few more grape ape beans along with a few more DOG and BW. I think my grow break is over already hahah. Ive got 8 grape ape soaking and 8 romulan joe's. Im thinking about using up some of the seeds ive been collecting over the years and doing a sog with about 99 plants from seed hahaha. Sound good? Im addicted to growing if you cant tell  peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

Doooooooooooooooooooo iiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha 

Man I prob wont get into anymore snow before the seasons over! shit!


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice work 1BMM......

Its easy to get addicted to "growing".......... 
Especially if you enjoy the "smoking" part....... LOL


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 18, 2011)

Closing up this thread thanks for reading along peeps. you can find me in the 600s   1BMM


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

Shame 1bmm, I liked coming here for a look and chat.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

About fekkin time, another thread I can scrub off the subscribed, hahahaha. j/k.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2011)

hahaha no shit DST im sub'd to like 50 threads hahaha. Just to many to keep up with lol. Got some new pics ill post em on the 6 peace.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> hahaha no shit DST im sub'd to like 50 threads hahaha. Just to many to keep up with lol. Got some new pics ill post em on the 6 peace.


hahahaha thats nothing i got like 200 subed threds, gladly not all of them are active lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

What's the haps, BMM? Had a quick question for ya. You ever use an ozone gen? DST was tellin' me you'd had some experience with em, and I'm looking into one. . . 

Sub'd btw!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

So your just gonna leave us with a pic of some dirt? lol 
Great journal BMM glad I was around to watch it go down


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So your just gonna leave us with a pic of some dirt? lol
> Great journal BMM glad I was around to watch it go down


oh great... I just missed it. A day late, once again lmfao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2011)

So is there a new thread startin? Sound's like you got some class strains to select from mate! Just thought i'd jump in and say HIGH. Thats me at the interesting stage with the new grow, my blues/liver's is starting to sparkle  Pop in for a peek when you get a min mate!

cindy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the visit Cindy Guy. Yep im going to be starting a new outdoor thread real soon. Ive got a couple hundred clones rooted and ready for the great outdoors. Ill post a link soon as i got it cracking.  1BMM


----------



## ThinkSayMakeDo (Apr 13, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the visit Cindy Guy. Yep im going to be starting a new outdoor thread real soon. Ive got a couple hundred clones rooted and ready for the great outdoors. Ill post a link soon as i got it cracking.  1BMM


This is a good thing to hear. Link it up when you do! and Good Luck this year, bruddah.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the visit Cindy Guy. Yep im going to be starting a new outdoor thread real soon. Ive got a couple hundred clones rooted and ready for the great outdoors. Ill post a link soon as i got it cracking.  1BMM


Sound's good to me man! I was thinking about putting a couple out myself, just not too sure on when and the do's n dont's, but you'r new link sound's like the place i'll find my answers mate. Nice-One

cindy


----------

